# [bugs]cm7 (cm4d2g)



## RevNumbers

Currently the known bugs are:

in call Bluetooth is broken
FC when switching to Global Mode (GSM) (change does take effect howerver)
alt-lock doesn't work on keyboard (press alt twice to act like alt lock)
stock live wallpapers don't work (market live walls do)

Quirks which aren't exactly "bugs":
Phone won't charge while off
Displays full charge at ~95%
Jumps charge level (ie goes from 14% to 6%) randomly
Battery drain is on/off. (For some battery is fine, others mediocre, and some horrid)

This is the place to post new bugs

If you aren't running the latest build, flash it and retest before reporting a bug!
Post a logcat with your bug report
Only post bugs that are reproducible
If you have used titanium backup to restore data, or haven't done a data/cache wipe the please don't post bug reports

Nightly builds can be found at www.revnumbers.info/d2g.html

ROM has been submitted for official status  check http://review.cyanogenmod.com/7140 for details

Rev


----------



## Byakushiki

More bugs so far then
Compass is defunct, stuck pointing North (Bearing 000)
LED notifications don't flash right color/unable to test flash
Displays full charge at ~95%
Battery drain is on/off. (For some battery is fine, others mediocre, and some horrid)(Fixed for most part)
All I've found so far from skimming the thread...
Here's some more (skimmed)
Random reboots, differentiating places (i.e. after call, locking screen, on the lockscreen, etc)(FIXED)
Status bar may *occasionally* freeze up (it did for me only once)(?)
Opening slider on boot will cause bootloop(only to my own phone so far, you try it)(FIXED)
Opening slider then tapping pwr bootloops hot reboots, double tap has similar result(FIXED)

Slightly slower boot animation (depending)


----------



## jkmish

Byakushiki said:


> More bugs so far then
> Compass is defunct, stuck pointing North (Bearing 000)
> LED notifications don't flash right color/unable to test flash
> Displays full charge at ~95%
> Battery drain is on/off. (For some battery is fine, others mediocre, and some horrid)
> All I've found so far from skimming the thread...


I'm curious where to you even find the compass settings? I've looked everywhere and can't seem to find them.


----------



## dead_ohio_sky

Anyone else noticing the power widget breaking in the latest build? It normally happens after a restart and requires a wipe of data/cache to fix.

EDIT: This is using the 7-17 build. It seems to be completely independent of loading apps, and more after I configure ADW. I normally just change a few small things like a 5 icon dock, etc. Any ideas?

EDIT 2: It seems as if some things are working, but the widget isn't updating the indicator bar. Torch still turns on, along with wifi. Brightness level will change 1 time, then is stuck after that.


----------



## zaq1

jkmish said:


> I'm curious where to you even find the compass settings? I've looked everywhere and can't seem to find them.


Using a compass app.

When reporting a bug, please state which version you're using. Not everyone is able to keep pace with the nightlies.


----------



## msgreenf

Battery drain bug fix:

Check CPU Settings in CPU menu, go to menu --> settings --> CM Settings --> Performance --> CPU Settings --> Set available governors to ondemand


----------



## Aroth

dead_ohio_sky said:


> Anyone else noticing the power widget breaking in the latest build? It normally happens after a restart and requires a wipe of data/cache to fix.
> 
> EDIT: This is using the 7-17 build. It seems to be completely independent of loading apps, and more after I configure ADW. I normally just change a few small things like a 5 icon dock, etc. Any ideas?
> 
> EDIT 2: It seems as if some things are working, but the widget isn't updating the indicator bar. Torch still turns on, along with wifi. Brightness level will change 1 time, then is stuck after that.


This sounds like its related to the problems people have been having with settings not sticking.


----------



## msgreenf

Another bug I have noticed is that there are no CM WiFi Hotspot settings...I think this is because these haven't been pulled into the build yet...


----------



## patrickc

zaq1 said:


> When reporting a bug, please state which version you're using. Not everyone is able to keep pace with the nightlies.


That's not entirely right either. Nightlies are made and bugs are fixed with every build, so you might be reporting old news if you're using an old build. Therefore you should only be reporting bugs on the latest build, or else the thread needs a changelog between each build describing each fix (as to avoid reporting of old bugs).


----------



## Aroth

Byakushiki said:


> More bugs so far then
> Compass is defunct, stuck pointing North (Bearing 000)
> LED notifications don't flash right color/unable to test flash
> Displays full charge at ~95%
> Battery drain is on/off. (For some battery is fine, others mediocre, and some horrid)
> All I've found so far from skimming the thread...


What exactly is happening when you say it displays full charge at 95%? I know high end electronics (my laptop is bad about it) have a tendency to stop charging around 95% to 98% as a safety precaution to prevent overcharging the battery.

Rev, would you be so kind as to update your OP with known bugs as they are reported as well as list possible fixes to attempt? It may help keep this thread uncluttered and keep us from having to answer the same question 10 times over the course of a week.



patrickc said:


> That's not entirely right either. Nightlies are made and bugs are fixed with every build, so you might be reporting old news if you're using an old build. Therefore you should only be reporting bugs on the latest build, or else the thread needs a changelog between each build describing each fix (as to avoid reporting of old bugs).


This is along the lines of what I meant with my above statement Rev.


----------



## dead_ohio_sky

Aroth said:


> This sounds like its related to the problems people have been having with settings not sticking.


I'm thinking it might possibly be related to theme manager, but I'm testing that out now.


----------



## RevNumbers

dead_ohio_sky said:


> I'm thinking it might possibly be related to theme manager, but I'm testing that out now.


that's what we found with cm4d2... applying certain themes make the LED stuff go wonky

Rev


----------



## RevNumbers

msgreenf said:


> Another bug I have noticed is that there are no CM WiFi Hotspot settings...I think this is because these haven't been pulled into the build yet...


won't be pulled in until we figure out how to fix the problems with it ;-)

Rev


----------



## bfederspill

I am only rooted not bootstraped. If I flash a cm build (w/bootstrap), is it better to flash the original cm 7 first then flash the build? I'm thinking the build has everything I need but I'm just not sure. Sorry if this has been asked before.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## dead_ohio_sky

RevNumbers said:


> that's what we found with cm4d2... applying certain themes make the LED stuff go wonky
> 
> Rev


Do you remember if that was with the CyanBread theme that comes bundled?


----------



## terryrook

just flash the build, the build is the newest version.


bfederspill said:


> I am only rooted not bootstraped. If I flash a cm build (w/bootstrap), is it better to flash the original cm 7 first then flash the build? I'm thinking the build has everything I need but I'm just not sure. Sorry if this has been asked before.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## RevNumbers

dead_ohio_sky said:


> Do you remember if that was with the CyanBread theme that comes bundled?


sorry I don't offhand  I know synergy works great, lol

Rev


----------



## Byakushiki

Other than compass and camera, blur theme hasn't broken anything *yet*. As much as I want to complain about my craptastic battery icon, I can fix that myself lol


----------



## zaq1

patrickc said:


> That's not entirely right either. Nightlies are made and bugs are fixed with every build, so you might be reporting old news if you're using an old build. Therefore you should only be reporting bugs on the latest build, or else the thread needs a changelog between each build describing each fix (as to avoid reporting of old bugs).


The reason I think it should be specified is because of the camera shake trick. On 7/15 (what I'm running right now because I've been gone all weekend) it causes a black screen. On 7/16 it corrects the camera (even if only temporarily).



RevNumbers said:


> won't be pulled in until we figure out how to fix the problems with it ;-)
> 
> Rev


What problems? Wifi-Tether works just fine for me. Hell, it was working when normal wifi wasn't!


----------



## RevNumbers

zaq1 said:


> What problems? Wifi-Tether works just fine for me. Hell, it was working when normal wifi wasn't!


the CM Wifi tether that's supposed to be built in doesn't work... so we pulled it from the builds

Rev


----------



## msgreenf

Rev, Now that wifi is working right, can you try adding wireless tether back?


----------



## jkmish

Whats going on with the nightly site? I haven't been able to access it for quite some time?


----------



## aceoyame

The only wifi tether that I know works right now is open wifi tether. Barnacle doesn't even work.


----------



## aceoyame

jkmish said:


> Whats going on with the nightly site? I haven't been able to access it for quite some time?


I believe att is working on rev's connection. He's been having problems with it lately.


----------



## RevNumbers

aceoyame said:


> I believe att is working on rev's connection. He's been having problems with it lately.


ATT are a bunch of bumbling fools, lol...

site is back up, but build hasn't finished... i screwed up the code last night so i didn't build O
rebuilding as I type though

Rev


----------



## RevNumbers

New nightly is up at http://www.revnumbers.info/d2g.html

Sorry for the delay... it was my fault, lol

Rev


----------



## jkmish

I have a question in regards to the nightly. Do they always include fixes and or new cm code? What are the benefits for loading the nightly every day? If it's to help with the development, that is to test different builds and to report bugs I will continue to install them(that's at least one thing I can do to help. LOL) I sure appreciate the fine work all the devs have done on this rom. And "Good LUCK with submitting for official status!"


----------



## aceoyame

People testing nightlies is what we need! It lets us know about any possible regressions from fixes we did.


----------



## Aroth

jkmish said:


> I have a question in regards to the nightly. Do they always include fixes and or new cm code? What are the benefits for loading the nightly every day? If it's to help with the development, that is to test different builds and to report bugs I will continue to install them(that's at least one thing I can do to help. LOL) I sure appreciate the fine work all the devs have done on this rom. And "Good LUCK with submitting for official status!"


Afaik the nightly builds are complied automatically every night, so if nothing was changed at all that day in the source code then that nightly "should" be identical the one before it. However as long as we are in a development stage then there should be changes to the D2G side of the code every day to try and fix known issues. Any changes that may have been made to the CM base would also be included. My advice would be to continue installing each nightly as they are released as the code should be improving with each build. Keep in mind however that there is always the change that something is implemented as a fix for one issue that breaks something new.


----------



## jkmish

aceoyame said:


> People testing nightlies is what we need! It lets us know about any possible regressions from fixes we did.


Thanks Ace, I'll keep testing the nightlies. Keep up the good work!


----------



## msgreenf

Question for you guys...since we are using the DX 2nd init recovery, how are we goig to get Rom Manager Premium to see nightlies once we are accepted?


----------



## Aroth

msgreenf said:


> Question for you guys...since we are using the DX 2nd init recovery, how are we goig to get Rom Manager Premium to see nightlies once we are accepted?


Did they get it to see the D2 nightlies? If so then I would say it will probably be done the same way. Otherwise I am still thinking that is something for the CM guys and/or Rom Manager itself.


----------



## msgreenf

Aroth said:


> Did they get it to see the D2 nightlies? If so then I would say it will probably be done the same way. Otherwise I am still thinking that is something for the CM guys and/or Rom Manager itself.


My phone sees the DX nightlies...but I thought that was becuase I was using hte D2 bootstrap...but maybe there is something else that it does it based on that will be fixed once we are official!


----------



## jkmish

I've been unable to download the latest nightly. I've tried 4 times and it has failed each time. Any ideas?


----------



## RevNumbers

jkmish said:


> I've been unable to download the latest nightly. I've tried 4 times and it has failed each time. Any ideas?


hmm... have you tried the other mirrors on the multiupload site?


----------



## jkmish

RevNumbers said:


> hmm... have you tried the other mirrors on the multiupload site?


No, just the first one. I'll try another now.


----------



## uschxc

msgreenf said:


> Question for you guys...since we are using the DX 2nd init recovery, how are we goig to get Rom Manager Premium to see nightlies once we are accepted?


about this, i'm planning on wiping data/cache and trying out each nightly to try and help the best i can. However when I originally rooted my phone and used Recovery ROM to download clockworkmod i think i used D2. Should I go back and select the DX 2nd-init for any reason or just keep trucking along with whatever I currently have? I have no problem using the power button->reboot->recovery method to get into recovery


----------



## dolfns99

So I have been running all of the CM7roms with the same bugs, wifi, camera, battery. Loving the rom. Today I put the nightly build 18 on. Downloaded did a data wipe and cache wipe. The bug I am having is my power button is not working. I have to slide open keyboard to turn screen on. I'm going to wipe and reflash to see if that fixes problem. If not I will reflash build 17


----------



## Aroth

dolfns99 said:


> So I have been running all of the CM7roms with the same bugs, wifi, camera, battery. Loving the rom. Today I put the nightly build 18 on. Downloaded did a data wipe and cache wipe. The bug I am having is my power button is not working. I have to slide open keyboard to turn screen on. I'm going to wipe and reflash to see if that fixes problem. If not I will reflash build 17


When did you grab the 7/18 build? I strongly suggest downloading the nightly again just to be safe because the original posting was of a faulty build. Something about a section of code being wrong.


----------



## joshontech

Today when I tried to use the doubletwist app to play music the phone just rebooted itself. First time that has ever happened to me using cm4d2g. another thing is that after a while the data on/off toggle on the notification bar starts to respond slower and slower untill reboot.


----------



## dead_ohio_sky

"joshontech said:


> Today when I tried to use the doubletwist app to play music the phone just rebooted itself. First time that has ever happened to me using cm4d2g. another thing is that after a while the data on/off toggle on the notification bar starts to respond slower and slower untill reboot.


I am also having random reboot issues on the 718 build.


----------



## RevNumbers

dead_ohio_sky said:


> I am also having random reboot issues on the 718 build.


we don't like random reboots 

I'm not having any though... give me the surrounds details for what you were doing, etc and see if we can come up with a common theme...

Rev


----------



## Aroth

"joshontech said:


> Today when I tried to use the doubletwist app to play music the phone just rebooted itself. First time that has ever happened to me using cm4d2g. another thing is that after a while the data on/off toggle on the notification bar starts to respond slower and slower untill reboot.


Did you use a backup app to restore your apps after flashing the build? If so pls wide data, reflash and try to reproduce the problem.


----------



## dead_ohio_sky

"RevNumbers said:


> we don't like random reboots
> 
> I'm not having any though... give me the surrounds details for what you were doing, etc and see if we can come up with a common theme...
> 
> Rev


I haven't been able to pinpoint anything yet. Ill be wiping data and reinstalling apps to see if I can figure it out, it may have been settings that google restored. Any logging I could do to catch it?


----------



## jkmish

I too, have had a few random reboots. Once after a missed call and twice I just put the phone to sleep and it rebooted.


----------



## jkmish

I wiped data, cash and even formatted the system before loading. Can't say if i had any random reboots on any of the previous builds


----------



## dead_ohio_sky

So mine just rebooted while I was watching it. The only things running were standard android processes and lightflow.

Oh, it didn't even finish booting up before it did it again. These are warm reboots (I never see the M logo).

Uhh, I seem to be in a warm reboot loop.

EDIT: My blue notification LED is still blinking throughout the reboot cycle. And...just like that it pulled itself out of the loop.

EDIT 2: Wiped Data/Cache/Dalvik, set up a few things but didn't setup a google account. Went to hit the power button to reboot, and the phone started into it's warm boot loop again. I'm thinking this has to do with the power button/settings menu.

EDIT 3: Sliding open the keyboard then hitting the power button seems to reliably send me into a warm reboot loop. Anyone else with this issue? I'm going to flash and see if it's still there.

EDIT 4: After reflashing (including wiping/formatting everything) without installing anything, a quick double tap of the power key with the keyboard open sends me into a warm reboot loop.


----------



## Byakushiki

Opening kb on lockscreen also seems to bootloop mine until slid closed...Any thoughts guys?


----------



## dead_ohio_sky

Byakushiki said:


> Opening kb on lockscreen also seems to bootloop mine until slid closed...Any thoughts guys?


I just reverted back to a backup I had of build 7-17, and the issue does not occur.


----------



## the tourist

I'm getting the same as the above post. wiped data/cache before flashing 17 but only wiped cache when flashing 18 earlier this evening.


----------



## msgreenf

Same as above on 7/18 build...


----------



## msgreenf

Just got a warm reboot when plugging into the dock


----------



## dead_ohio_sky

msgreenf said:


> Just got a warm reboot when plugging into the dock


It could be something with the lockscreen, didn't CM7 just push some lockscreen updates in the last nightly?


----------



## RevNumbers

i'm not having any reboot issues...

I just rebuilt from the current tree, and i'm still not having any issues... maybe tonight's nightly will fix it for y'all

Rev


----------



## MeHappy

Yep, anytime the lockscreen is showing with the keyboard slid open I get a warm boot loop as well.
(Build 7-18, wiped all, no TB restore)


----------



## Xplorer4x4

Bug:
Connect to wifi. You should be able to browse fine.
Disconnect from wifi.
Reconnect to Wifi.
Try to browse.
You will make a connection to the wifi but will be unable to actually browse the net or use the market.


----------



## swirly

agreed on the reboots hate to say... it did it to my 4x today! and it did it during a call, str8 shut off 2011-7-18. but im bout to load the new update 2011-7-19 so.... idk cross fingers*


----------



## msgreenf

Reboots seemed like a CM problem, no reboots when docking on the latest build


----------



## Xplorer4x4

swirly said:


> agreed on the reboots hate to say... it did it to my 4x today! and it did it during a call, str8 shut off 2011-7-18. but im bout to load the new update 2011-7-19 so.... idk cross fingers*


I updated as well and still have the wifi issues.


----------



## dead_ohio_sky

Updated to 719 and have no reboot issue. I won't be able to test wifi until I get home.


----------



## blayk

Been romming my D2G since launch. I'm loving CM, but this is my first post here. Thought I'd hop into the game and give my input and whatever help I can.

7-19 fixed the reboot issue for me, also wifi has been more stable over the past few builds on my end, not sure why exactly.

Sent from my CM4D2G


----------



## Asphyx

Ok I may have discovered a bug in 7-18 I hadn't seen before.

Can someone confirm this for me?

Power down the phone, then plug in the charger.
Phone will boot up!

I thought it had something to do with something I played with in init but when running the clean build it still happened.

EDIT: I will try the 7-19 build and see if it remains


----------



## RevNumbers

Asphyx said:


> Ok I may have discovered a bug in 7-18 I hadn't seen before.
> 
> Can someone confirm this for me?
> 
> Power down the phone, then plug in the charger.
> Phone will boot up!
> 
> I thought it had something to do with something I played with in init but when running the clean build it still happened.
> 
> EDIT: I will try the 7-19 build and see if it remains


that's by design... the boot sequence is supposed to know that it booted by plugging in, stop the boot and start charge only... but it doesn't lol so it just continues the boot sequence

Rev


----------



## uschxc

is there a known fix for not being able to send MMS texts? I found this on the droidforums.net thread (http://www.droidforums.net/forum/cyanogenmod-d2g/155106-cyanogenmod-7-droid-2-global-beta-7.html) but the apk linked doesn't open for me.

additionally, 7-19 fixed a weird wifi bug for me. If i was connected to an AP and then got in the car and drove away, the phone would seemingly try to use the AP for certain actions such as searching the web or googe's voice to search. i could never use it while on the road if i just left a place that had an AP my phone was set to automatically connect to. This no longer happens for me and its awesome because that was the #1 issue i had with this rom as a, excuse the pun, daily driver.


----------



## Asphyx

RevNumbers said:


> that's by design... the boot sequence is supposed to know that it booted by plugging in, stop the boot and start charge only... but it doesn't lol so it just continues the boot sequence
> 
> Rev


Ok so it is supposed to load that charging battery screen, doesn't (or can't) and then boots normally. That makes a ton of sense Rev Thanks!
I was looking for where that battery anim might reside but to no avail. Was hoping it might give clues as to what we need to run to get it.

Would that be something that is missing in the compiled part of 2ndInit? (the init file itself?)
I'm going to cruise through moto source to see what moto does.

but that answer explains everything about that battery screen.


----------



## RevNumbers

Asphyx said:


> Ok so it is supposed to load that charging battery screen, doesn't (or can't) and then boots normally. That makes a ton of sense Rev Thanks!
> I was looking for where that battery anim might reside but to no avail. Was hoping it might give clues as to what we need to run to get it.
> 
> Would that be something that is missing in the compiled part of 2ndInit? (the init file itself?)
> I'm going to cruise through moto source to see what moto does.
> 
> but that answer explains everything about that battery screen.


lol, glad I could help :-D

i'm gonna look at the hijack and 2nd init stuff and see if i can get anywhere... doubt i will but it's worth a shot...

that is after I check out a lead on bluetooth ;-)

Rev


----------



## msgreenf

RevNumbers said:


> lol, glad I could help :-D
> 
> i'm gonna look at the hijack and 2nd init stuff and see if i can get anywhere... doubt i will but it's worth a shot...
> 
> that is after I check out a lead on bluetooth ;-)
> 
> Rev


I like the sounds of that! lead on the BT is AWESOME! BT and Camera are the major stickers left....


----------



## RevNumbers

msgreenf said:


> I like the sounds of that! lead on the BT is AWESOME! BT and Camera are the major stickers left....


yeah... bluetooth is bugging the sh1t outta me.... as is camera but BT is my priority since it's unusable and camera is just... annoying

BT is not being nice... just tried all the leads I had and got NOWHERE! lol

Rev


----------



## 2mnydgs

uschxc said:


> is there a known fix for not being able to send MMS texts? I found this on the droidforums.net thread (http://www.droidforums.net/forum/cyanogenmod-d2g/155106-cyanogenmod-7-droid-2-global-beta-7.html) but the apk linked doesn't open for me.


Have you wiped: data/cache etc *and *system then re-installed? 
That was the only fix that helped me.
IIRC, it was build 15 when mms started working again in my case


----------



## uschxc

2mnydgs said:


> Have you wiped: data/cache etc *and *system then re-installed?
> That was the only fix that helped me.
> IIRC, it was build 15 when mms started working again in my case


hmm i might need some education, i always do the factory reset/wipe data which i believe wipes cache too. can you tell me what menu is for wipe system? is that what people are getting at when they say they formatted as well as wipe data/cache?

edit:
i now see the format data/cache/system/boot/sdcard etc menus. should I use those menus for wiping data/cache too or are they the same as the items on the main menu in respects to formatting the data/cache partitions?

edit2: after formatting data/cache/system i still can't send MMS, times out.


----------



## Asphyx

RevNumbers said:


> lol, glad I could help :-D
> 
> i'm gonna look at the hijack and 2nd init stuff and see if i can get anywhere... doubt i will but it's worth a shot...
> 
> that is after I check out a lead on bluetooth ;-)
> 
> Rev


I took a look at the Moto Source and the last lines in the fastboot.c file is:


Code:


<br />
    usb = open_device();<br />
<br />
    fb_execute_queue(usb);<br />
    return 0;<br />
}<br />

Edit: My guess is that is working correctly but what that fb_execute thing is may be missing. The argument part anyway

I also saw in my comparison to Fission last night that we do not start smc service in Boot.prop.
ro.service.start.smc=0

Fission and stock both have that set to 1 not sure that would have any affect on BT as I think SMC is all about firewall and security but thought I would give you the heads up on it.


----------



## msgreenf

So I am having trouble with the auto brightness sensor on 7/19 build...

I am trying to follow this guide http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...tings-customize-your-phone-backlight-settings

to setup my auto brightness levels and my phone is reporting all the auto brightness sensor settings as -1.

Can someone please confirm this using the above post as a guide for where to look?


----------



## msgreenf

It's not even reading the current screen brightness level....

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## dead_ohio_sky

Anyone else having wifi issues with 7-19? It acts (and says) like it's connected, but I can't load any webpages. When I go into the Advanced section, the IP Address is unavailable.

EDIT: Nevermind. A data wipe seems to have cleared it up.


----------



## jkmish

dead_ohio_sky said:


> Anyone else having wifi issues with 7-19? It acts (and says) like it's connected, but I can't load any webpages. When I go into the Advanced section, the IP Address is unavailable.


I'm not having any problems at all.


----------



## blayk

I do a fair amount of toggling on/off wifi as I leave and enter AP areas, sometimes when I try to reactivate wifi, it won't connect to anything, but a phone restart always fixes the problem. That's about the only wifi issue I have.

Sent from my CM4D2G


----------



## msgreenf

Can anyone confirm my auto brightness problems?


----------



## uschxc

2mnydgs said:


> Have you wiped: data/cache etc *and *system then re-installed?
> That was the only fix that helped me.
> IIRC, it was build 15 when mms started working again in my case


i just tried that and it didn't yield any results. i also tried switching to the 15 nightly build, formatting system data cache, and still can't send pictures.


----------



## RevNumbers

msgreenf said:


> Can anyone confirm my auto brightness problems?


I'll check in to it in a few minutes... i'm working on some fixes for cm4dx right now lol

Rev


----------



## zaq1

I just installed 7/19. After it finished installing all my apps from the market I checked the compass. It's still not working but when I calibrate, it vibrates like it's finished. Logcat shows it detects 4/4 shakes and magnetic readings but nothing can read the settings.

It stinks of a permissions issue.



Code:


<br />
 D/alogcat ( 8000): stopped<br />
D/alogcat ( 8000): starting ...<br />
V/alogcat ( 8000): save instance<br />
V/alogcat ( 8000): paused<br />
D/alogcat ( 8000): stopping ...<br />
D/alogcat ( 8000): stopped<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Compass onResume<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Display Buffer Enabled: true<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Display True North: true<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Creating Compass Sensor for Class com.apksoftware.compass.CompassSensorEventListener with Rate 1.<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Creating CompassSensorEventListener.<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): CompassSensorEventListener Heading Offset: 0<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Registering Orientation Listener<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Retrieving the last known Geomagnetic field<br />
I/dalvikvm( 8233): Total arena pages for JIT: 11<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Magnetic Declination: -6.30681; Expected Field Strength: 50.021835<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Lower Abnormal Field Limit: 18.189758; Upper Abnormal Field Limit: 137.56004<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Setting CompassView magnetic declination to: -6.30681<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Registering Magnetic Field Listener<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): GeolocationSensor is using cached Geolocation (12622 ms old)<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Requesting GPS Location Updates<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Adding GPS Status Listener<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Requesting Network Location Updates<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Starting AsyncGeocoder thread.<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Geolocation Status: GPS Provider Enabled = true; Network Provider Enabled = true; GPS Listener Enabled = true; Network Listener Enabled = true<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Updating the Geomagnetic Field for the current location.<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Magnetic Declination: -6.3151646; Expected Field Strength: 50.03595<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Lower Abnormal Field Limit: 18.194891; Upper Abnormal Field Limit: 137.59886<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Setting CompassView magnetic declination to: -6.3151646<br />
D/libgps_GpsMgr( 1681): schedGps() mode: 0, tbf: 1, accuracy: 0, perf: 0, pAgps: null<br />
D/libgps  ( 1681): GpsInterface_set_position_mode( 0, 1, 0, 0 )<br />
D/libgps  ( 1681): GpsInterface_start()<br />
D/libgps_GpsMgr( 1681): sched() set mode: 0, tbf: 1<br />
D/libgps  ( 1681): GpsInterface_inject_location( 34.220287, -82.121277, 3252.000 )<br />
D/libgps  ( 1681): MPDINJPOS_REQ msg id 12015<br />
D/libgps  ( 1681): status_cb: GPS_STATUS_SESSION_BEGIN (1)<br />
I/System.out( 1930): [INFO:3265817]: LogSource: Running flush<br />
I/System.out( 1930): [INFO:3265820]: LogSource: Sending payload [bytes=285]<br />
D/libgps  ( 1681): status_cb: GPS_STATUS_ENGINE_ON (3)<br />
I/System.out( 1930): [INFO:3266830]: LogSource: Response [http=200,length=219]<br />
I/System.out( 1930): [INFO:3266831]: LogSource: Read id 38, status code 200<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 8233): Can't open keycharmap file<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 8233): Error loading keycharmap file '/system/usr/keychars/qtouch-touchscreen.kcm.bin'. hw.keyboards.65537.devname='qtouch-touchscreen'<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 8233): Using default keymap: /system/usr/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1930): GC_CONCURRENT freed 513K, 45% free 4454K/8007K, external 22K/534K, paused 5ms+18ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 7948): GC_CONCURRENT freed 412K, 50% free 2949K/5895K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/PersistentEventStore/putEvent( 8233): Row ID: 21, Event ID: 21<br />
D/dalvikvm( 8233): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 85K, 46% free 3093K/5703K, external 2184K/2354K, paused 42ms<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Registering Sensor Event Listener for ShakeSensor<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Shake 1/4 detected.<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Shake 2/4 detected.<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Shake 3/4 detected.<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Shake 4/4 detected.<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Unregistering Sensor Event Listener for ShakeSensor<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Calibration is complete.<br />
D/libgps_GpsMgr( 1681): schedGps() mode: 3, tbf: 0, accuracy: 0, perf: 0, pAgps: null<br />
D/libgps  ( 1681): GpsInterface_stop()<br />
D/libgps_GpsMgr( 1681): sched() set mode: 3, tbf: 0<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Removing Network Location Updates<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Geolocation Status: GPS Provider Enabled = true; Network Provider Enabled = true; GPS Listener Enabled = true; Network Listener Enabled = false<br />
D/libgps  ( 1681): status_cb: GPS_STATUS_SESSION_END (2)<br />
I/System.out( 1930): [INFO:3275148]: LogSource: Running flush<br />
I/System.out( 1930): [INFO:3275150]: LogSource: Sending payload [bytes=509]<br />
D/AlarmManagerService( 1681): Kernel timezone updated to 240 minutes west of GMT<br />
D/SystemClock( 1880): Setting time of day to sec=1311119649<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1519): GC_EXPLICIT freed 11K, 51% free 2671K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 66ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1519): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 51% free 2671K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 39ms<br />
I/ActivityThread( 8267): Pub com.android.deskclock: com.android.deskclock.AlarmProvider<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1519): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 51% free 2671K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 39ms<br />
I/Database( 8267): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 4 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.android.deskclock/databases/alarms.db-wal<br />
I/System.out( 1930): [INFO:3276217]: LogSource: Response [http=200,length=220]<br />
I/System.out( 1930): [INFO:3276218]: LogSource: Read id 40, status code 200<br />
I/System.out( 1930): [INFO:3276247]: LogSource: Read id 39, status code 200<br />
W/LocationMasfClient( 1930): uploadCollectionReport(): no ReplyElement<br />
D/libgps  ( 1681): GpsInterface_inject_location( 34.210265, -82.150308, 2859.000 )<br />
D/libgps  ( 1681): MPDINJPOS_REQ msg id 12015<br />
D/libgps_GpsMgr( 1681): schedGps() mode: 0, tbf: 1, accuracy: 0, perf: 0, pAgps: null<br />
D/libgps  ( 1681): GpsInterface_set_position_mode( 0, 1, 0, 0 )<br />
D/libgps  ( 1681): GpsInterface_start()<br />
D/libgps_GpsMgr( 1681): sched() set mode: 0, tbf: 1<br />
D/libgps  ( 1681): status_cb: GPS_STATUS_SESSION_BEGIN (1)<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 8233): No keyboard for id 0<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 8233): Using default keymap: /system/usr/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin<br />
D/libgps_GpsMgr( 1681): schedGps() mode: 3, tbf: 0, accuracy: 0, perf: 0, pAgps: null<br />
D/libgps  ( 1681): GpsInterface_stop()<br />
D/libgps_GpsMgr( 1681): sched() set mode: 3, tbf: 0<br />
D/libgps  ( 1681): status_cb: GPS_STATUS_SESSION_END (2)<br />
D/libgps_GpsMgr( 1681): schedGps() mode: 0, tbf: 1, accuracy: 0, perf: 0, pAgps: null<br />
D/libgps  ( 1681): GpsInterface_set_position_mode( 0, 1, 0, 0 )<br />
D/libgps  ( 1681): GpsInterface_start()<br />
D/libgps_GpsMgr( 1681): sched() set mode: 0, tbf: 1<br />
D/libgps  ( 1681): status_cb: GPS_STATUS_SESSION_BEGIN (1)<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Compass onPause<br />
D/PersistentEventStore/putEvent( 8233): Row ID: 22, Event ID: 22<br />
D/AlarmManagerService( 1681): Kernel timezone updated to 240 minutes west of GMT<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Unregistering Orientation Listener<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Unregistering Magnetic Field Listener<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Removing GPS Location Updates<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Removing GPS Status Listener<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Stopping AsyncGeocoder thread.<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): There are no pending preference changes<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): All sensors are now Paused<br />
D/libgps_GpsMgr( 1681): schedGps() mode: 3, tbf: 0, accuracy: 0, perf: 0, pAgps: null<br />
D/libgps  ( 1681): GpsInterface_stop()<br />
D/libgps_GpsMgr( 1681): sched() set mode: 3, tbf: 0<br />
E/libgps  ( 1681): recv_command_status() : fix returned error code 9<br />
E/libgps  ( 1681): numsats histogram: 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0<br />
E/libgps  ( 1681): sats histogram: 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0<br />
D/libgps  ( 1681): status_cb: GPS_STATUS_SESSION_END (2)<br />
I/Compass ( 8233): Compass onStop<br />
D/alogcat ( 8000): stopping ...<br />
D/alogcat ( 8000): canceling periodic saves<br />
V/alogcat ( 8000): started<br />
V/alogcat ( 8000): resumed<br />
D/alogcat ( 8000): starting ...<br />
D/NetworkRequestUtil/ConstructPageviewRequestPath( 8233): /__utm.gif?utmwv=4.5ma&utmn=2044518631&utmcs=UTF-8&utmsr=480x854&utmul=en-US&utmp=%2FCompass&utmac=UA-69011-11&utmcc=__utma%3D999.60606349.1311119045.1311119283.1311119625.3<br />
D/dalvikvm( 8000): GC_CONCURRENT freed 547K, 51% free 3022K/6087K, external 805K/1317K, paused 3ms+3ms<br />
D/NetworkRequestUtil/ConstructEventRequestPath( 8233): /__utm.gif?utmwv=4.5ma&utmn=403004509&utmt=event&utme=5(Compass*GpsProviderEnabled*)(0)&utmcs=UTF-8&utmsr=480x854&utmul=en-US&utmac=UA-69011-11&utmcc=__utma%3D999.60606349.1311119045.1311119283.1311119625.3<br />
D/NetworkRequestUtil/ConstructEventRequestPath( 8233): /__utm.gif?utmwv=4.5ma&utmn=1470968763&utmt=event&utme=5(Compass*NetworkProviderEnabled*)(0)&utmcs=UTF-8&utmsr=480x854&utmul=en-US&utmac=UA-69011-11&utmcc=__utma%3D999.60606349.1311119045.1311119283.1311119625.3<br />
D/NetworkRequestUtil/ConstructEventRequestPath( 8233): /__utm.gif?utmwv=4.5ma&utmn=2038933528&utmt=event&utme=5(Compass*TimeSpentInCompass*)(3)&utmcs=UTF-8&utmsr=480x854&utmul=en-US&utmac=UA-69011-11&utmcc=__utma%3D999.60606349.1311119045.1311119283.1311119625.3<br />
D/NetworkRequestUtil/ConstructEventRequestPath( 8233): /__utm.gif?utmwv=4.5ma&utmn=1859895072&utmt=event&utme=5(Compass*DisplayCalibrationDialog*)(0)&utmcs=UTF-8&utmsr=480x854&utmul=en-US&utmac=UA-69011-11&utmcc=__utma%3D999.60606349.1311119045.1311119283.1311119625.3<br />
D/NetworkRequestUtil/ConstructEventRequestPath( 8233): /__utm.gif?utmwv=4.5ma&utmn=2106640064&utmt=event&utme=5(Compass*TimeSpentInCompass*)(15)&utmcs=UTF-8&utmsr=480x854&utmul=en-US&utmac=UA-69011-11&utmcc=__utma%3D999.60606349.1311119045.1311119283.1311119625.3<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 8000): Can't open keycharmap file<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 8000): Error loading keycharmap file '/system/usr/keychars/qtouch-touchscreen.kcm.bin'. hw.keyboards.65537.devname='qtouch-touchscreen'<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 8000): Using default keymap: /system/usr/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin<br />
D/dalvikvm( 8000): GC_FOR_MALLOC freed 343K, 53% free 2896K/6087K, external 805K/1317K, paused 19ms<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 8000): Can't open keycharmap file<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 8000): Error loading keycharmap file '/system/usr/keychars/qtouch-touchscreen.kcm.bin'. hw.keyboards.65537.devname='qtouch-touchscreen'<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 8000): Using default keymap: /system/usr/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin<br />


----------



## Byakushiki

Different note, my phone seems to be charging while off right now. Charging light is on and it is NOT booted. No moto charging screen or anything


----------



## dead_ohio_sky

Does anyone else have issues with the power widget notification bar breaking for torch and brightness (this has been a problem for me across a few builds lately)? The torch indicator line doesn't change, but the light will toggle. The brightness will change once, and then any further presses don't do anything.


----------



## RevNumbers

Byakushiki said:


> Different note, my phone seems to be charging while off right now. Charging light is on and it is NOT booted. No moto charging screen or anything


what'd you change?


----------



## Byakushiki

Haven't changed anything, just told the phone to power down while charging on usb. Didn't make a noticeable difference when I booted up shortly later but that's probably impatience on my part

Edit: Oh this is annoying...Everytime I boot now, either data is broken, or settings won't stick, one or the other.
-nevermind the issue above, recompiling a theme (it kept breaking...something) that I modified made everything work again


----------



## canpa12345

so is the settings sticking bug fixed, cause im wary of rebooting my phone and having to wipe and reinstall to fix it.


----------



## Asphyx

Hey Rev may have a lead on the flipped camera...

This is in Libcameraservice



Code:


<br />
#if defined(BOARD_USE_REVERSE_FFC)<br />
if (cameraId == 1) {<br />
/* Change default parameters for the front camera */<br />
CameraParameters params(hardware->getParameters());<br />
params.set("front-camera-mode", "reverse"); // default is "mirror"<br />
hardware->setParameters(params);<br />
}<br />
#endif<br />
<br />

Can you fork that and add the reverse parameter to the back facing camera as a fix?


----------



## RevNumbers

Asphyx said:


> Hey Rev may have a lead on the flipped camera...
> 
> This is in Libcameraservice
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> #if defined(BOARD_USE_REVERSE_FFC)<br />
> if (cameraId == 1) {<br />
> /* Change default parameters for the front camera */<br />
> CameraParameters params(hardware->getParameters());<br />
> params.set("front-camera-mode", "reverse"); // default is "mirror"<br />
> hardware->setParameters(params);<br />
> }<br />
> #endif<br />
> <br />
> 
> Can you fork that and add the reverse parameter to the back facing camera as a fix?


Tried it and it didn't work  but i'm not above trying it again just in case, lol

though it'll be tomorrow before i get a chance

Rev


----------



## blayk

canpa12345 said:


> so is the settings sticking bug fixed, cause im wary of rebooting my phone and having to wipe and reinstall to fix it.


The settings issue seems to be fixed on my phone, but these nightlies seem to have a mind of their own. Proceed with caution. 

Sent from my CM4D2G


----------



## Asphyx

RevNumbers said:


> Tried it and it didn't work  but i'm not above trying it again just in case, lol
> 
> though it'll be tomorrow before i get a chance
> 
> Rev


No if you been there done that don't revisit.
I was using my barcode scanner software before and it wouldn't work (due to the flip) but there was a setting in the program for use with front facing camera to flip the picture.
And it worked.

SO I am wondering where the "BOARD_USE_REVERSE_FFC" is defined?


----------



## Aroth

Asphyx said:


> No if you been there done that don't revisit.
> I was using my barcode scanner software before and it wouldn't work (due to the flip) but there was a setting in the program for use with front facing camera to flip the picture.
> And it worked.
> 
> SO I am wondering where the "BOARD_USE_REVERSE_FFC" is defined?


If it is not #defined in that file, it will be somewhere up the #include tree. Only way it would have access to that particular definition is if it was defined in a .h, .c, or .cpp file that was #included in the file in question. Of course, in those files have any #includes in them, they might have #defined it, and so on. I will try and see if i can locate it myself, but I have to redownload the source and then use Notepad+ to view the files as both Visual Studio and the source builds were on my laptop.

Edit: Since Rev hasn't said anything yet I will, build 2011-07-20 is up. Though I am not sure what, if anything, is different.


----------



## msgreenf

Can anyone confirm my light sensor bug?


----------



## Aroth

msgreenf said:


> Can anyone confirm my light sensor bug?


Two things. First, have you flashed to the latest build yet (2011-07-20)? Second, what steps have you taken to remedy the issue on your end already?


----------



## thewalker303

Cm4d2g-07/20/11 link is acting suspect. Ill wait it out till day light

10:37 am....more like 4:38 am...lol


----------



## msgreenf

Aroth said:


> Two things. First, have you flashed to the latest build yet (2011-07-20)? Second, what steps have you taken to remedy the issue on your end already?


7/20 build is not posted...still running 7.19...rev was having problems last night. Please follow the link above...and see what I have reviewed...all light sensor values are being reported as -1


----------



## msgreenf

thewalker303 said:


> Cm4d2g-07/20/11 link is acting suspect. Ill wait it out till day light
> 
> 10:37 am....more like 4:38 am...lol


Build isn't complete yet...


----------



## Asphyx

Aroth said:


> If it is not #defined in that file, it will be somewhere up the #include tree. Only way it would have access to that particular definition is if it was defined in a .h, .c, or .cpp file that was #included in the file in question. Of course, in those files have any #includes in them, they might have #defined it, and so on. I will try and see if i can locate it myself, but I have to redownload the source and then use Notepad+ to view the files as both Visual Studio and the source builds were on my laptop.
> 
> Edit: Since Rev hasn't said anything yet I will, build 2011-07-20 is up. Though I am not sure what, if anything, is different.


You know I just noticed that it wouldn't matter where that was defined as the statement is commented out.
#if defined(BOARD_USE_REVERSE_FFC)

Which makes me wonder...what CameraId is our camera? Cause it's that parameter that determines if the conditional is run.


----------



## Aroth

Asphyx said:


> You know I just noticed that it wouldn't matter where that was defined as the statement is commented out.
> #if defined(BOARD_USE_REVERSE_FFC)
> 
> Which makes me wonder...what CameraId is our camera? Cause it's that parameter that determines if the conditional is run.


Maybe try removing the comment markers and see what happens.


----------



## dead_ohio_sky

I tried out the new 7-20 build, seems pretty much the same to me. I still have my normal notification power widget issue, but nothing else broke 

EDIT: I have found one interesting thing with this build. It seems that switching between wifi/3g doesn't always cleanly switch and transfer data, but the icons do light up blue like it's actually connected to google's servers. I have to reboot occasionally in order to actually transfer data. Anyone else noticing this?


----------



## zaq1

"Asphyx said:


> You know I just noticed that it wouldn't matter where that was defined as the statement is commented out.
> #if defined(BOARD_USE_REVERSE_FFC)


I was wondering about that.



"dead_ohio_sky said:


> EDIT: I have found one interesting thing with this build. It seems that switching between wifi/3g doesn't always cleanly switch and transfer data, but the icons do light up blue like it's actually connected to google's servers. I have to reboot occasionally in order to actually transfer data. Anyone else noticing this?


This only happens about twice a day for me, but flipping it in and out of airplane mode usually clears it right up.


----------



## dead_ohio_sky

zaq1 said:


> I was wondering about that.
> 
> This only happens about twice a day for me, but flipping it in and out of airplane mode usually clears it right up.


Yeah, I've tried the airplane mode trick and while that makes the icons blue for me, webpages stil won't load 

Edit: so after taking a look at the logcats, it seems that the wifi upon dhcp request is getting all fields assigned 0.0.0.0. Anyone know a fix for this besides rebooting?


----------



## zaq1

"dead_ohio_sky said:


> Yeah, I've tried the airplane mode trick and while that makes the icons blue for me, webpages stil won't load
> 
> Edit: so after taking a look at the logcats, it seems that the wifi upon dhcp request is getting all fields assigned 0.0.0.0. Anyone know a fix for this besides rebooting?


Odd. *#*#INFO#*#* shows 0.0.0.0 ip but I have network access and can ping.

Edit: running 7/20


----------



## Byakushiki

Noticed I had broken wifi for some reason...so did a complete clean install of 7-20. All clear so far after data/cache/system format.


----------



## Kpt.Phalkon

not running latest nightly, only using 7/17

Had to do a battery pull due to the Battleheart and PowerAMP not agreeing with each other, which froze up the phone. I let the phone boot itself up and when cyanogen started loading I got a bit interested, and let the phone boot sans battery. after a few minutes of this novelty i tried to use torch to give me some light and put the battery back in, torch is now broken. the pulldown bar shortcuts are also broken except for ringer/vibrate. Settings will not stick either (great here comes another data wipe/reflash lol). is this a potential glitch across the board or could it be something resolved in the latest nightly? For now I will remember to unplug my phone if ever I need to batt pull...


----------



## Aroth

Kpt.Phalkon said:


> not running latest nightly, only using 7/17
> 
> Had to do a battery pull due to the Battleheart and PowerAMP not agreeing with each other, which froze up the phone. I let the phone boot itself up and when cyanogen started loading I got a bit interested, and let the phone boot sans battery. after a few minutes of this novelty i tried to use torch to give me some light and put the battery back in, torch is now broken. the pulldown bar shortcuts are also broken except for ringer/vibrate. Settings will not stick either (great here comes another data wipe/reflash lol). is this a potential glitch across the board or could it be something resolved in the latest nightly? For now I will remember to unplug my phone if ever I need to batt pull...


 A few people still have problems with settings not sticking, haven't quite figured out what it is yet afaik aside from a possible permissions issue. Iirc, Torch is broken across the board for all builds of the D2G port, though I could be wrong.

That aside, you should never try to boot the phone without a battery (same goes for laptops guys). While the system WILL power up as long as its plugged in to a charger, the battery acts as a dampener and will absorb most small surges that come down the line. Without the battery those surges, while normally harmless, will fry the delicate electronics in your phone (or laptop, psp, or other small, high-end electronic device).

Also, in the future, please update to the latest build before reporting bugs, as there is a good chance what you experience may have already been resolved.



RevNumbers said:


> This is the place to post new bugs
> 
> *If you aren't running the latest build, flash it and retest before reporting a bug!
> *Post a logcat with your bug report
> Only post bugs that are reproducible
> *If you have used titanium backup to restore data, or haven't done a data/cache wipe the please don't post bug reports*
> 
> Rev


While we appreciate the enthusiasm with which people are testing these builds, please make sure to always read the OP before posting in a thread as your issue may have already been noted or addressed. Also, PLEASE make sure you are following the guidelines for a proper bug report so that we can know exactly what to look for.


----------



## bfederspill

Anything wrong with the unoffical build website? Every time I try to download a build it stops after a few seconds.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Asphyx

bfederspill said:


> Anything wrong with the unoffical build website? Every time I try to download a build it stops after a few seconds.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


It could be in the middle of a build when you tried.
Those builds are created automatically based on the latest version of the source.


----------



## uschxc

just noticed the top of the build page that revnumbers no longer has a d2g to play with, just shot you some funds, hope you can get one soon!

so is anyone else unable to send MMS with picture as attachment or is it just me? I was able to send one, once, but never again. i've formatted system/data/cache in that order and reflashed the rom from each nighly and it never works out for me. is there a different custom user-agent i should use? I'm not keen enough with android to know how to make a logcat to try and help.


----------



## RevNumbers

uschxc said:


> just noticed the top of the build page that revnumbers no longer has a d2g to play with, just shot you some funds, hope you can get one soon!
> 
> so is anyone else unable to send MMS with picture as attachment or is it just me? I was able to send one, once, but never again. i've formatted system/data/cache in that order and reflashed the rom from each nighly and it never works out for me. is there a different custom user-agent i should use? I'm not keen enough with android to know how to make a logcat to try and help.


Thank you for the donation! I should have enough real soon, thanks to the all the offers I've gotten for really cheap D2Gs i'm about $20 away from having enough 

As for the MMS issue, i'm not sure... i haven't sent an MMS in ages, lol... i typically just sent pictures in emails, lol

I'll call my wife here in a few and have her send me a picture MMS and see what happens

for the time being my wife has agreed to continue running CM4D2G until i get one to dev on... but she's not real happy about it ;-) the mirrored camera is driving her nutz... she takes more pictures than the law should allow lol

Rev


----------



## uschxc

i'm captureing an ADB log right now. it looks like a java exception is thrown and it keeps trying until the message fails. tell your wife i'll donate enough for her fav bottle of wine for being so nice to a community of phone/linux geeks

edit:
here's the logcat. i tried to get the whole thing while the message is trying to send but the beginning of the log got cut off by windows' very small cmd buffer, however it mostly just repeats this sequence... 
would it help to try and capture the log sequence of an MMS being send on FissionRom?

logcat:
http://pastebin.com/T8fwgKQ5


----------



## RevNumbers

uschxc said:


> i'm captureing an ADB log right now. it looks like a java exception is thrown and it keeps trying until the message fails. tell your wife i'll donate enough for her fav bottle of wine for being so nice to a community of phone/linux geeks


Logs are good... throw me a pastebin of it and I'll take a look, i don't like the sounds of the error though lol

just got off the phone with her, she's driving right now but she'll send me an MMS when she stops, and your comment made her giggle lol

Rev


----------



## Asphyx

I have no issues with MMS using Handcent so if there is an issue I would suspect it is limited to the default messaging app that comes with CM.
Not the MMS system itself. We havent really looked much at the Java (well I haven't anyway can't speak for Rev) and some of our remaining issues could be in that Java.OR the Zygote that everything seems to run through.


----------



## uschxc

I'll check into Handcent, I'm guessing its an sms/mms replacement. I've never had problems or required more functionality from the built in messaging apps, will try out some other ones too i suppose.

does the flipped/inverted camera only affect the built in camera app or are for-pay apps like camerazoom affected too?


----------



## RevNumbers

uschxc said:


> I'll check into Handcent, I'm guessing its an sms/mms replacement. I've never had problems or required more functionality from the built in messaging apps, will try out some other ones too i suppose.
> 
> does the flipped/inverted camera only affect the built in camera app or are for-pay apps like camerazoom affected too?


I use goSMS for all my texting, i really like it

As for the camera, anything that uses the camera hardware is affected... which is why i think it's the libcameraservice that's the problem

Rev


----------



## Asphyx

uschxc said:


> I'll check into Handcent, I'm guessing its an sms/mms replacement. I've never had problems or required more functionality from the built in messaging apps, will try out some other ones too i suppose.
> 
> does the flipped/inverted camera only affect the built in camera app or are for-pay apps like camerazoom affected too?


I think Camera is accross the board. More on that later. I got handcent merely because I wanted the option to make the text bigger which the stock Messaging app did not. Not sure of the CM7 version of it I honestly never bothered to try it as Handcent was loaded by Google and I just reconfigured my home screen to use what I normally use there.



RevNumbers said:


> I use goSMS for all my texting, i really like it
> 
> As for the camera, anything that uses the camera hardware is affected... which is why i think it's the libcameraservice that's the problem
> 
> Rev


Rev I noted a bunch of routines in the camera lib that referenced to if defined USE_FROYO_LIB

I am wondering if we just #define that at the top of the service and put in in our overlay what would happen?
I looked through most of the includes and did not see any definitions for that so I am wondering if you have to define it in the lib and tell the source to use that version that you made the change to?


----------



## RevNumbers

Asphyx said:


> I think Camera is accross the board. More on that later. I got handcent merely because I wanted the option to make the text bigger which the stock Messaging app did not. Not sure of the CM7 version of it I honestly never bothered to try it as Handcent was loaded by Google and I just reconfigured my home screen to use what I normally use there.
> 
> Rev I noted a bunch of routines in the camera lib that referenced to if defined USE_FROYO_LIB
> 
> I am wondering if we just #define that at the top of the service and put in in our overlay what would happen?
> I looked through most of the includes and did not see any definitions for that so I am wondering if you have to define it in the lib and tell the source to use that version that you made the change to?


that's already defined by our overlay since we are indeed using froyo libcamera lol.. i tried undefining it (is that a word? lol) and it just makes everything fail because of the massive changes to libcamera between froyo and GB

Rev


----------



## Asphyx

Ah Ok I was not sure how you customize the libs in the overlay, 
If there is that much of a difference could it be we need a GB version of libcamera to get the correct results?
Not sure how much blur was involved with Camera but I wouldn't think much if any would be in there.


----------



## RevNumbers

I can't reproduce the MMS issue... tried both stock and goSMS and they both sent fine

Rev


----------



## uschxc

have any idea as to what else i could try? i posted a message a couple pages back in this thread as to if it would matter that i never switched to droid x (2nd init) recovery, i had always been using the droid2 one from when i originally rooted. maybe contents of my sdcard in some fashion have an affect? size of picture?


----------



## RevNumbers

uschxc said:


> have any idea as to what else i could try? i posted a message a couple pages back in this thread as to if it would matter that i never switched to droid x (2nd init) recovery, i had always been using the droid2 one from when i originally rooted. maybe contents of my sdcard in some fashion have an affect? size of picture?


I'm Pretty sure you've already posted the answers to what i'm about to ask but I want to make sure I get the right info (and i'm way to lazy to go searching lol)

What build are you on?
Did you wipe data/cache and format system?
Did you restore anything with titanium backup? or any other backup app?
Have you tried one of the other SMS apps we've suggested?
Have you tried other picures?
Are you in the US or abroad? (GSM/CDMA)

Rev


----------



## Asphyx

RevNumbers said:


> I'm Pretty sure you've already posted the answers to what i'm about to ask but I want to make sure I get the right info (and i'm way to lazy to go searching lol)
> 
> What build are you on?
> Did you wipe data/cache and format system?
> Did you restore anything with titanium backup? or any other backup app?
> Have you tried one of the other SMS apps we've suggested?
> Have you tried other picures?
> Are you in the US or abroad? (GSM/CDMA)
> 
> Rev


You forgot to add did you activate your phone. Sometimes it is required to get the MMS configs from the carrier.


----------



## RevNumbers

Asphyx said:


> You forgot to add did you activate your phone. Sometimes it is required to get the MMS configs from the carrier.


I hadn't though about that, but it's a very good point


----------



## Asphyx

I can throw together a common troubleshooting list to throw on the first page that would deal with any procedural issues regarding things we know actually work if you want.


----------



## RevNumbers

Asphyx said:


> I can throw together a common troubleshooting list to throw on the first page that would deal with any procedural issues regarding things we know actually work if you want.


that would be awesome 

Rev


----------



## uschxc

RevNumbers said:


> I'm Pretty sure you've already posted the answers to what i'm about to ask but I want to make sure I get the right info (and i'm way to lazy to go searching lol)
> 
> What build are you on? - the latest
> Did you wipe data/cache and format system? - yes, formatted all under mounts menu.
> Did you restore anything with titanium backup? or any other backup app? none
> Have you tried one of the other SMS apps we've suggested? handcent timed out too. goSMS seems to send ur MMS attachments to a server then SMSes the URL for the image to the recipient.
> Have you tried other picures? - yes
> Are you in the US or abroad? (GSM/CDMA) US, not sure if i'm on GSM or CDMA right now though, how to check?
> 
> Rev


Rev,

I responded inline above. As for re-registering my phone with Verizon, whats the number to dial again?

edit: trying *228 right now.. selected activate phone and it went to its music playing for about 15 seconds then phone did a full restart.

i'm going to try re-flashing without google backup/restore and see if maybe adblock free or some other app is interfering or blacklisting the verizon mms url that couldn't be contacted in the logcat

edit2: so i can send MMS to myself if i don't have my normal set of apps installed from android market... guess i gotta test em out one by one, UGH!


----------



## Asphyx

here you go Rev let me know if I missed anything I'm sure something slipped through my sleepless mind! LOL

*Trouble shooting list for common install problems while using the CM4D2G Nightly releases.
*
*Problem:* Boot Loops after installing
*Solution: *Wipe Data and Cache - Power off phone (pull battery if you have to). Open hardware keyboard, hold the X key and power up the unit. When you see the exclamation point, press magnifying glass, Select Wipe Data and Wipe Cache. Reboot. It can take longer than usual to boot after installing a ZIP so be patient!

*Problem:* Stuck on Moto Boot Logo. Did you install a Bootstrap recovery (using ROM manager or D2 Bootstrapper ) after installing CM? Don't! Use the power button, select reboot, select recovery and ok to get to ClockworkMod Recovery as it is built into CM7. Installing any bootstrapper will break 2nd Init required by CM4D2G to boot.
*Solution:* You must SBF! Power off phone (pull battery if you have to). Open hardware keyboard, Hold the UP Arrow and then power on the unit. When the screen says ready, Plug into desktop using USB cable, load RSDLite on your desktop computer, when RSDLite reports unit connected select the SBF file (RSDLite and SBFs are found on many sites) Let it do it's work when it says Power on phone manually you will be back at stock ROM, Root, Reboot, Install D2 Bootstrapper (do not need DX 2nd Init), When it says success press reboot recovery, Install CM7 Release Zip. Remember to Wipe Data and Cache in Recovery before you reboot the phone. And do not try to install any bootstrapper this time.

*Problem: *No CDMA service, No TXT service, No MMS service, or No 3G Data
*Solution:* Activate your phone first, Not fixed then try going into Airplane mode and back out of it. A phone that has gone into recovery while in airplane mode will sometimes startup in Airplane mode! If that fails try wiping CACHE only in Recovery and use the fix permissions option.

*Problem:* No Carrier shows on Boot after Install (For CDMA See above, for GSM see solution)
*Solution:* CM74D2G installs with CDMA service as default. You must manually set the phone to GSM in Phone Settings and ignore the FC (Known issue at this time), Let it reboot. If you still have no Carrier, check your Sim card (inside the battery cover) and make sure it is seated properly and try again!

*Problem:* Fix is reported in new release but your phone still has the bad issue!
*Solution:* When any new major fix is reported it may be required to wipe System as well as Cache and Data before installing the release for some fixes to take affect.

*Problem:* I restored with a backup program other than bootstrap recovery (Like Titanium Backup) and now my ________ doesn't work.
*Solution:* Never restore backup settings made under a different ROM. No matter what the author of that program says you can do! Wipe data, cache and system , Re-Install the release zip.


----------



## Asphyx

uschxc said:


> Rev,
> 
> I responded inline above. As for re-registering my phone with Verizon, whats the number to dial again?
> 
> edit: trying *228 right now.. selected activate phone and it went to its music playing for about 15 seconds then phone did a full restart.
> 
> i'm going to try re-flashing without google backup/restore and see if maybe adblock free or some other app is interfering or blacklisting the verizon mms url that couldn't be contacted in the logcat
> 
> edit2: so i can send MMS to myself if i don't have my normal set of apps installed from android market... guess i gotta test em out one by one, UGH!


Try going into recovery and wiping cache only. Then fix permisions sounds like the activation data isn't able to write to the system and it reboots. reboot on activation is not normal behavior for VZW and Android.


----------



## Kpt.Phalkon

Has anyone else had netflix break after flashing 7/21? note: I wont be updating to the b release. unimportant addition to me.

was working fine on 7/17, now it does the stream for 1 second (or try to stream) and then the app restarts problem I was having with the hacked pre-release.


----------



## uschxc

Asphyx said:


> Try going into recovery and wiping cache only. Then fix permisions sounds like the activation data isn't able to write to the system and it reboots. reboot on activation is not normal behavior for VZW and Android.


just to get on the same page, i formatted cache/data/system, chose only to install google goggles and voice search, did not choose to restore from google backup, and i was able to MMS pictures just fine. i've reformatted everything, selected goggles maps voice search twitter facebook gmail and youtube to install from that first menu, synced all my apps from google backup/android market and was no longer able to send MMS.

So I am to recovery mode->format cache->fix permission, then try again. if that doesn't work i'll try selecting the same gapps as above but no do google backup/restore and see what happens.


----------



## zaq1

"Kpt.Phalkon said:


> Has anyone else had netflix break after flashing 7/21? note: I wont be updating to the b release. unimportant addition to me.
> 
> was working fine on 7/17, now it does the stream for 1 second (or try to stream) and then the app restarts problem I was having with the hacked pre-release.


I thought netflix was only supposed to work on devices that had some kind of TPM chip or something. Oh well, testing now.

edit: no dice.


----------



## jkmish

Kpt.Phalkon said:


> Has anyone else had netflix break after flashing 7/21? note: I wont be updating to the b release. unimportant addition to me.
> 
> was working fine on 7/17, now it does the stream for 1 second (or try to stream) and then the app restarts problem I was having with the hacked pre-release.


Did you just update your Netflix? There current version on the market 1.3.0 will not work on my phone. I had to find an older version of netflix 1.2.2 to get mine to run again. Hope this helps


----------



## uschxc

uschxc said:


> just to get on the same page, i formatted cache/data/system, chose only to install google goggles and voice search, did not choose to restore from google backup, and i was able to MMS pictures just fine. i've reformatted everything, selected goggles maps voice search twitter facebook gmail and youtube to install from that first menu, synced all my apps from google backup/android market and was no longer able to send MMS.
> 
> So I am to recovery mode->format cache->fix permission, then try again. if that doesn't work i'll try selecting the same gapps as above but no do google backup/restore and see what happens.


so i wiped cache/fix permissions, tried *228 then 1 for activate phone and it rebooted right after the ladie said please continue to wait. going to reinstall the rom, all gapps, no google restore, and see what happens.


----------



## Kpt.Phalkon

jkmish said:


> Did you just update your Netflix? There current version on the market 1.3.0 will not work on my phone. I had to find an older version of netflix 1.2.2 to get mine to run again. Hope this helps


Yes I updated because I got sick of that dang pop-up! Thing is, it worked fine last night. I will try what you've suggested, and much thanks!

Oh the D2/D2G is officially supported by netflix now, a market search should bring up the official app for you.


----------



## RevNumbers

hey guys, the DX folks are having issues with the new netflix as well... but only on my nightlies, it works fine on the official nightlies, so it may be a problem I've created, lol

A logcat would go a long way in helping me diagnose the issue ;-)

Rev


----------



## Asphyx

zaq1 said:


> I thought netflix was only supposed to work on devices that had some kind of TPM chip or something. Oh well, testing now.
> 
> edit: no dice.


They recently released one that works for the D2 and others so it was probably working for awhile on the D2G as well.


----------



## jkmish

RevNumbers said:


> hey guys, the DX folks are having issues with the new netflix as well... but only on my nightlies, it works fine on the official nightlies, so it may be a problem I've created, lol
> 
> A logcat would go a long way in helping me diagnose the issue ;-)
> Actually its just the most current version of netflix that doesnt work. I'd be happy to provide a logcat if I new how to do it. LOL
> 
> Rev


Actually its just the most current version of netflix that doesnt work. I'd be happy to provide a logcat if I new how to do it. LOL


----------



## uschxc

RevNumbers said:


> hey guys, the DX folks are having issues with the new netflix as well... but only on my nightlies, it works fine on the official nightlies, so it may be a problem I've created, lol
> 
> A logcat would go a long way in helping me diagnose the issue ;-)
> 
> Rev


Hey Rev,

Can you try to send an MMS w/ picture attachment while connected to an AP? I think thats the issue for me as I'm almost always connected to an AP however disabling wireless allows me to send MMS. this isn't a big deal but i think i've pinpointed the issue.


----------



## jamesx0

The line in build.prop for visual voicemail (ro.HorizontalVVM) is set to true. This doesn't allow the market version of VVM to be installed.


----------



## RevNumbers

jamesx0 said:


> The line in build.prop for visual voicemail (ro.HorizontalVVM) is set to true. This doesn't allow the market version of VVM to be installed.


Fixed in repo, will be in tonights build... thank you for the heads up 

Rev


----------



## jt1359

Okay so I just installed the latest build 7/21 (b1) and I can't connect to wifi. I tried to connect to my home wifi but it couldn't, it seems like it won't even scan again even when I manually pressed scan. It currently says my wifi is out of range even though I'm sitting right next to it and it's clearly on.

I just installed this from angelrom after wiping data, cache, and system, I'm not coming from a previous nightly.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## RevNumbers

jt1359 said:


> Okay so I just installed the latest build 7/21 (b1) and I can't connect to wifi. I tried to connect to my home wifi but it couldn't, it seems like it won't even scan again even when I manually pressed scan. It currently says my wifi is out of range even though I'm sitting right next to it and it's clearly on.
> 
> I just installed this from angelrom after wiping data, cache, and system, I'm not coming from a previous nightly.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


try rebooting after turning on wifi

Rev


----------



## jt1359

RevNumbers said:


> try rebooting after turning on wifi
> 
> Rev


Tried it, it still says not in range and I'm sitting right next to it


----------



## jt1359

I was able to fix it, I set the wifi scan policy to 30 minutes and then told it not to notify me when open wifi networks were available. I think it was that last part that fixed it though.


----------



## jt1359

And now my phone rebooted and it doesn't work again.. I noticed after the reboot that the wifi scan interval was set back to 90, I set it to 30 again but to no avail.. :/

Also, it seems that the wifi scan will not stick to anything but 90. I try to switch it to 30 but as soon as I exit settings and go back to check it's at 90 again


----------



## miga

Bug: Settings in CyanogenMod Settings do not apply until reboot
Logcat: http://pastebin.com/RWfYzSdh (if you need one from start of device up to modifying settings, just ask)

How to reproduce: Install CyanogenMod 7 to device (wipe data/cache and system, install CM7 zip, I don't install the gapps as I don't need them), reboot, change CM settings to what you want, reboot device. After reboot, any changes to CM settings don't stick and require a reboot in order for them to take effect, when they should take effect instantly.

Apps I have installed: aLogCat, Barcode Scanner, FDroid, Ghost Commander, K-9 Mail, SwiFTP, Type and Speak, Xmp for Android, Yaaic along with all the default apps that come with CM7 (excluding gapps)


----------



## Aroth

miga said:


> Bug: Settings in CyanogenMod Settings do not apply until reboot
> Logcat: http://pastebin.com/RWfYzSdh (if you need one from start of device up to modifying settings, just ask)
> 
> How to reproduce: Install CyanogenMod 7 to device (wipe data/cache and system, install CM7 zip, I don't install the gapps as I don't need them), reboot, change CM settings to what you want, reboot device. After reboot, any changes to CM settings don't stick and require a reboot in order for them to take effect, when they should take effect instantly.
> 
> Apps I have installed: aLogCat, Barcode Scanner, FDroid, Ghost Commander, K-9 Mail, SwiFTP, Type and Speak, Xmp for Android, Yaaic along with all the default apps that come with CM7 (excluding gapps)


Try rebooting into ClockworkMod Recovery and using the "fix permissions" option. That seems to be the #1 solution for most users experiencing this error.


----------



## miga

Aroth said:


> Try rebooting into ClockworkMod Recovery and using the "fix permissions" option. That seems to be the #1 solution for most users experiencing this error.


Sadly, didn't work.


----------



## Aroth

miga said:


> Sadly, didn't work.


Hmm, I know there are a few other things you can try but I do not know what they are off the top of my head. All I know is that a few people have had to actually wipe data/cache and reinstall the latest build. Hopefully you will not have to do that.


----------



## miga

Aroth said:


> Hmm, I know there are a few other things you can try but I do not know what they are off the top of my head. All I know is that a few people have had to actually wipe data/cache and reinstall the latest build. Hopefully you will not have to do that.


Yeah, that's the only way I can really fix it until I end up having to reboot yet again after the first boot, then the exact same thing will happen. It's happened every time too, with every build since the first releases of CM4D2G came out.


----------



## msgreenf

I am running the 7/20 build after a full wipe of data and cache and the battery life is not as good as I was getting on the 7/16 build...


----------



## RevNumbers

for the folks having issues with settings this is what works for me:

delete /sdcard/Android
wipe cache
fix permissions

Rev


----------



## Aroth

RevNumbers said:


> for the folks having issues with settings this is what works for me:
> 
> delete /sdcard/Android
> wipe cache
> fix permissions
> 
> Rev


What exactly is in that directory?


----------



## RevNumbers

Aroth said:


> What exactly is in that directory?


various caches for apps

Rev


----------



## MeHappy

What is supposedly wrong with the compass?
I'm fairly sure mine is working fine.


----------



## jt1359

RevNumbers said:


> for the folks having issues with settings this is what works for me:
> 
> delete /sdcard/Android
> wipe cache
> fix permissions
> 
> Rev


Tried it, still says out of range. Could it be an issue with jbirds new addition to wifi?


----------



## msgreenf

Wifi has worked fine for me ont he new build


----------



## jt1359

I wiped data, cache, system, dalvik cache, and deleted the Android folder, and opted not to restore stuff from my Google account to my phone, and wifi works fine now. Is there any downside to installing just the apps, not app data, through titanium backup instead of through the market?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## dead_ohio_sky

jt1359 said:


> I wiped data, cache, system, dalvik cache, and deleted the Android folder, and opted not to restore stuff from my Google account to my phone, and wifi works fine now. Is there any downside to installing just the apps, not app data, through titanium backup instead of through the market?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


I've been wondering this myself. If you restore using Titanium Backup using the "App Only" option, isn't that the equivalent of installing the APKs through the market?


----------



## jt1359

Also I tested mms and it doesn't send for me. I can receive it but it won't send.


----------



## uschxc

jt1359 said:


> Also I tested mms and it doesn't send for me. I can receive it but it won't send.


try sending when wifi is either turned off or you aren't connected to an AP


----------



## miga

RevNumbers said:


> for the folks having issues with settings this is what works for me:
> 
> delete /sdcard/Android
> wipe cache
> fix permissions
> 
> Rev


Still a no-go.


----------



## steelersfan

It appears that the official netflix app doesn't work, but the leaked one appears to. Anyone else notice this? I did a data wipe and delvik cache wipe before installing it. I only restored the netflix with tb and did app but not the data. I'm on the 7/18 nightly.


----------



## dead_ohio_sky

"steelersfan said:


> It appears that the official netflix app doesn't work, but the leaked one appears to. Anyone else notice this? I did a data wipe and delvik cache wipe before installing it. I only restored the netflix with tb and did app but not the data. I'm on the 7/18 nightly.


I had the same issue on 7/20. I just finished installing 7/22, ill let you know.

EDIT: Confirmed. The new market netflix still does not work on the 7/22 build and the old one still works.


----------



## nerdslogic

I am curious as to what issue one would expect if they wanted to use Titanium backup to restore their apps and app data. Not system data....just app data.


----------



## RevNumbers

nerdslogic said:


> I am curious as to what issue one would expect if they wanted to use Titanium backup to restore their apps and app data. Not system data....just app data.


settings not sticking until reboot... wifi issues, random FCs... and other things not working, that seem random can usually can be tied back to using titanium

Rev


----------



## Aroth

nerdslogic said:


> I am curious as to what issue one would expect if they wanted to use Titanium backup to restore their apps and app data. Not system data....just app data.


I would guess that sometimes app data itself is stored differently with different kernels or even from rom to rom. I don't think there would be any issue with using Titanium to restore the apps themselves, as it is effectively just installing them from the backed up apks. However we ask that you only test and report bugs on a clean build so we don't risk you installing an app that causes an issue then we try to fix it only to find out later it was the app and not the rom.


----------



## Byakushiki

Most recent build put my phone into the state I couldn't even hold down power and just click reboot and recovery. Kept bootlooping after data wipe. Time to sbf, again. Must've messed up the clean install somewhere I guess. Going to restore to 7-20 and leave it for the moment.


----------



## jt1359

RevNumbers said:


> settings not sticking until reboot... wifi issues, random FCs... and other things not working, that seem random can usually can be tied back to using titanium
> 
> Rev


Does it matter what kind of apps you reinstall data on? Like, if I don't want to have to beat games again like plants vs zombies. I spose I could just create a backup and then try and see what happens.


----------



## nerdslogic

So....we boot into CWM via the long press power, reboot, recovery option right? Is there anyway to boot into CWM from power off?


----------



## jt1359

nerdslogic said:


> So....we boot into CWM via the long press power, reboot, recovery option right? Is there anyway to boot into CWM from power off?


I don't think so. There is a trick where if you keep trying to plug your phone into a charger without the battery in CWM appears after a few tries. I tried it once and it worked. I'm not sure if there was more to the trick or not, you might want to Google it.


----------



## Byakushiki

Wasn't it a bad idea to boot up the phone without a battery? I recall that being said somewhere on the dev thread that it could fry the phone.


----------



## nerdslogic

jt1359 said:


> I don't think so. There is a trick where if you keep trying to plug your phone into a charger without the battery in CWM appears after a few tries. I tried it once and it worked. I'm not sure if there was more to the trick or not, you might want to Google it.


yeah I already tried Google....then prayed on it but still have no answer


----------



## jt1359

nerdslogic said:


> yeah I already tried Google....then prayed on it but still have no answer


Just keep plugging it in without a battery, most of the time you'll get a question mark, but at one point you'll get CWM. And be aware that it is indeed not the best idea to plug your phone in without a battery. You're most likely better off sbfing.


----------



## Aroth

jt1359 said:


> I don't think so. There is a trick where if you keep trying to plug your phone into a charger without the battery in CWM appears after a few tries. I tried it once and it worked. I'm not sure if there was more to the trick or not, you might want to Google it.





Byakushiki said:


> Wasn't it a bad idea to boot up the phone without a battery? I recall that being said somewhere on the dev thread that it could fry the phone.





jt1359 said:


> Just keep plugging it in without a battery, most of the time you'll get a question mark, but at one point you'll get CWM. And be aware that it is indeed not the best idea to plug your phone in without a battery. You're most likely better off sbfing.


DO NOT DO THIS!!!

The battery functions as a buffer and minor surge protection. If you plug the phone in without a battery the minor fluctuations in the voltage and amperage coming from the wall socket can be enough to short out the delicate electronics in your phone.

The reason the phone boots into CWM when you do thins is because you interrupted the boot sequence at a point which CWM had already written over the stock recovery. The same effect can be achieve by waiting until the phone starts to boot then pulling the battery, replacing it, and booting again. After a few tries you should manage to get CWM.


----------



## Asphyx

I wholeheartedly agree with Aroth on this!

The charging system uses the battery as a sort of UPS and Power conditioner.
This is why the phone gets hot when you increase the power draw (Using radio for voice or data) from the battery while the charger is plugged in.

It's fine to do it in an emergency but it's not good for the unit.
better to just have an external charger around and throw the battery in for 2 mins and then powerup with the charger plugged in.
But I was under the impression that the charge while off feature was fixed by plugging the charger in and the unit would power up. 
That worked as far as I know since the 7-15 release. has that changed in the latter builds?


----------



## Aroth

Asphyx said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with Aroth on this!
> 
> The charging system uses the battery as a sort of UPS and Power conditioner.
> This is why the phone gets hot when you increase the power draw (Using radio for voice or data) from the battery while the charger is plugged in.
> 
> It's fine to do it in an emergency but it's not good for the unit.
> better to just have an external charger around and throw the battery in for 2 mins and then powerup with the charger plugged in.
> But I was under the impression that the charge while off feature was fixed by plugging the charger in and the unit would power up.
> That worked as far as I know since the 7-15 release. has that changed in the latter builds?


Afaik that still works. From what I gathered one user (nerdlogic?) wanted to know if we could access CWM without booting into the phone and then rebooting into recovery. The solution suggested was to boot the phone without a battery because for some reason it would occasionally boot into CWM under those conditions. Thats when I logged in and told them to not do it, and instead try pulling the battery during boot to interrupt the boot sequence and force a recovery on next boot.


----------



## pswin09

Is there any body got problem with soft keyboard? My problem is......After changing to gsm, all keyboard from market cannot change in input method.


----------



## dead_ohio_sky

"pswin09 said:


> Is there any body got problem with soft keyboard? My problem is......After changing to gsm, all keyboard from market cannot change in input method.


Sounds like a permissions issue. Try deleting the Android folder on the sdcard, running fix permissions in the ROM manager, and rebooting into recovery and wiping cache.


----------



## pswin09

OHH... That's work. Thank a lot.


----------



## Asphyx

Aroth said:


> Afaik that still works. From what I gathered one user (nerdlogic?) wanted to know if we could access CWM without booting into the phone and then rebooting into recovery. The solution suggested was to boot the phone without a battery because for some reason it would occasionally boot into CWM under those conditions. Thats when I logged in and told them to not do it, and instead try pulling the battery during boot to interrupt the boot sequence and force a recovery on next boot.


I thought you could boot into recovery by powering on while holding the camera button...Used to in stock never tried it on CM.


----------



## Aroth

"Asphyx said:


> I thought you could boot into recovery by powering on while holding the camera button...Used to in stock never tried it on CM.


You can boot into stock recovery just fine. The problem is you can't access CWM without booting into the rom first


----------



## RevNumbers

cute trick somebody on IRC taught me:

as long as you can get adb access to the phone (basically if you can get to the CM boot anim) you can get into recovery... on a computer with adb installed run:

adb shell "echo 1 > /data/.recovery_mode; sync;"
adb reboot

and it'll reboot into recovery... saved my a$$ on many times recently, lol

Rev


----------



## Aroth

"RevNumbers said:


> cute trick somebody on IRC taught me:
> 
> as long as you can get adb access to the phone (basically if you can get to the CM boot anim) you can get into recovery... on a computer with adb installed run:
> 
> adb shell "echo 1 > /data/.recovery_mode; sync;"
> adb reboot
> 
> and it'll reboot into recovery... saved my a$$ on many times recently, lol
> 
> Rev


If you can get that far into boot then a battery pull should send you into cwm on the next boot.


----------



## RevNumbers

Aroth said:


> If you can get that far into boot then a battery pull should send you into cwm on the next boot.


battery pull trick never works for me 

luckily with the adb commands i've been able to force it into recovery even if it loops before the animation comes up (while it's still at the M logo)... as soon as you get output from "adb logcat" you can get into recovery 

Rev


----------



## dead_ohio_sky

I've noticed something interesting, if i have issues with settings not sticking, and Rev's trick doesn't work, I try to enable airplane mode from the power menu. It usually won't go into airplane mode right then, but then if I reboot, it seems like everything is functional (including fixing the notification power widget icons not refreshing issue).


----------



## ababypenguin

I am having trouble with WIFI, is this typical? It isn't in the bugs list so I am assuming that I did something wrong. I am running the 7/20 nightly build. I am thinking about reinstalling the rom or trying the current nightly, any advice?


----------



## skeptik

Is the alt-lock bug still a bug? Alt-lock works perfectly fine for me.
The settings sticky issue I still have from time to time, it seems to be every other reboot or so.

Oh, is anyone unable to run several games? Zenonia3 for example, just closes after the splash screen is shown, as well as Diversion and a bunch others I cant remember off hand. This didnt happen on stock, but some people are saying this is a gingerbread issue, can anyone else confirm this?

Great work on cm4d2g so far guys.


----------



## msgreenf

skeptik said:


> Is the alt-lock bug still a bug? Alt-lock works perfectly fine for me.
> The settings sticky issue I still have from time to time, it seems to be every other reboot or so.
> 
> Oh, is anyone unable to run several games? Zenonia3 for example, just closes after the splash screen is shown, as well as Diversion and a bunch others I cant remember off hand. This didnt happen on stock, but some people are saying this is a gingerbread issue, can anyone else confirm this?
> 
> Great work on cm4d2g so far guys.


What build you running? Alt-lock is still supposed to be a bug. There is a bug with EGL which could be why some games don't work...


----------



## skeptik

I'm actually on a pretty old build.

-checks-

Yeah, 7-13 build. But I checked the bug list and the alt-lock bug was a bug when 7-13 was the latest.
The reason I haven't updated is because I cant wipe data right now.
Alt-lock doesnt work for everyone else?


----------



## msgreenf

skeptik said:


> I'm actually on a pretty old build.
> 
> -checks-
> 
> Yeah, 7-13 build. But I checked the bug list and the alt-lock bug was a bug when 7-13 was the latest.
> The reason I haven't updated is because I cant wipe data right now.
> Alt-lock doesnt work for everyone else?


Not one person has reported it working. The only way people have gotten alt-lock is to press alt 2x


----------



## msgreenf

Running 7/22 and the 'OK' button doesn't work. it works in CWM but not in CM7....


----------



## cmonte77

I've been having a curious issue with wifi. Using WiFi Analyzer (free from the market), it the signal from the network I connect to drops in and out constantly. Here's a screenshot of it:

View attachment 402
View attachment 402


The signal of other networks hold relatively constant, but the one I connect to fluctuates like this constantly.

I'm now currently running the 7/24 nightly (SBF'ed, wiped, no restoring apps/data, etc), although I saw this same thing happen with earlier builds, too. I've connected to other routers, and have seen the same thing. Also, this did not happen under stock, fission, Angel, Fenom, or HeXen. Doesn't seem to affect data transfers, but does seem strange.

Anyone else get this? If this is an issue, what other information can I provide to help diagnose it?


----------



## zaq1

"cmonte77 said:


> I've been having a curious issue with wifi. Using WiFi Analyzer (free from the market), it the signal from the network I connect to drops in and out constantly. Here's a screenshot of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signal of other networks hold relatively constant, but the one I connect to fluctuates like this constantly.
> 
> I'm now currently running the 7/24 nightly (SBF'ed, wiped, no restoring apps/data, etc), although I saw this same thing happen with earlier builds, too. I've connected to other routers, and have seen the same thing. Also, this did not happen under stock, fission, Angel, Fenom, or HeXen. Doesn't seem to affect data transfers, but does seem strange.
> 
> Anyone else get this? If this is an issue, what other information can I provide to help diagnose it?


1. Your SSID is awesome.
2. Get InSSIDer for PC and see if it is doing the same thing for a laptop. If so, make sure you're not using a channel that is already occupied (keep in mind that channels 1, 6 and 11 are the only ones that can be used simultaneously without overlapping) and that you don't have any interference from 2.4GHz phones, microwaves or washing machines etc.

Edit: also, logcat.


----------



## cmonte77

InSSIDer showed the signal strength pretty much constant -- small fluctuations as is normal, and much like what WiFi Analyzer would show using the other ROMs. No other devices should be interfering with it. And I've seen the same thing happening to other routers at other locations that I'm connected to.

Here's the logcat:



Code:


<br />
D/alogcat ( 6395): stopped<br />
D/alogcat ( 6395): starting ...<br />
D/SystemPanel( 2142): Recorder Update, force=false<br />
D/dalvikvm( 2512): GC_EXPLICIT freed 64K, 49% free 2776K/5379K, external 548K/1043K, paused 58ms<br />
D/AlarmManagerService( 1661): Kernel timezone updated to 240 minutes west of GMT<br />
D/SettingsAppWidgetProvider( 2252): Widget is from a previous version... Let's update<br />
D/SettingsAppWidgetProvider( 2252): No instances yet... Wait for at least one instance to exist before adding global settings<br />
D/Tethering( 1661): tiwlan0 is not a tetherable iface, ignoring<br />
E/WifiHW  ( 1661): Unable to open connection to supplicant on "tiwlan0": No such file or directory<br />
D/SettingsAppWidgetProvider( 2252): Widget is from a previous version... Let's update<br />
D/WifiStateTracker( 1661): Reset connections and stopping DHCP<br />
D/SettingsAppWidgetProvider( 2252): No instances yet... Wait for at least one instance to exist before adding global settings<br />
D/WifiStateTracker( 1661): Disabling interface<br />
I/wpa_supplicant( 6422): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=-1 state=2 BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00<br />
I/wpa_supplicant( 6422): Trying to associate with 00:22:6b:75:8b:5a (SSID='Disrepair' freq=2412 MHz)<br />
I/wpa_supplicant( 6422): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=-1 state=3 BSSID=00:22:6b:75:8b:5a<br />
I/wpa_supplicant( 6422): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=0 state=4 BSSID=00:22:6b:75:8b:5a<br />
I/wpa_supplicant( 6422): Associated with 00:22:6b:75:8b:5a<br />
I/wpa_supplicant( 6422): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=0 state=5 BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00<br />
I/wpa_supplicant( 6422): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=0 state=5 BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00<br />
I/wpa_supplicant( 6422): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=0 state=6 BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00<br />
I/wpa_supplicant( 6422): WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:22:6b:75:8b:5a [PTK=CCMP GTK=TKIP]<br />
I/wpa_supplicant( 6422): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=0 state=7 BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00<br />
I/wpa_supplicant( 6422): CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:22:6b:75:8b:5a completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]<br />
V/WifiStateTracker( 1661): Connection to supplicant established, state=COMPLETED<br />
D/WifiStateTracker( 1661): DHCP renewal started<br />
D/WifiStateTracker( 1661): DHCP renewal succeeded with lease: 86400<br />
V/WifiStateTracker( 1661): IP configuration: ipaddr 192.168.1.105 gateway 192.168.1.77 netmask 255.255.255.0 dns1 192.168.1.77 dns2 0.0.0.0 DHCP server 192.168.1.77 lease 86400 seconds<br />
D/Tethering( 1661): MasterInitialState.processMessage what=3<br />
I/MediaUploader( 6222): No need to wake up<br />
D/CMStats ( 6242): CONNECTIVITY_ACTION: noConnectivity = false<br />
D/CMStats ( 6242): CONNECTIVITY_ACTION: starting service<br />
D/CMStats ( 6242): User has opted in -- reporting.<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1661): GREF has increased to 601<br />
D/UpdateService( 2470): Received action: com.amazon.mas.client.framework.UpdateService.START_INSTALL_QUEUE from intent: Intent { act=com.amazon.mas.client.framework.UpdateService.START_INSTALL_QUEUE cmp=com.amazon.venezia/com.amazon.mas.client.framework.UpdateService }<br />
I/k9      ( 6260): AutoSync help is available, autoSync = true<br />
I/k9      ( 6260): Committing preference changes<br />
D/dalvikvm( 6395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 593K, 53% free 2872K/6023K, external 711K/1042K, paused 2ms+19ms<br />
I/k9      ( 6260): Preferences commit took 20ms<br />
D/CMStats ( 6242): SERVICE: Device ID=EF1E9280DB4BB052E48897A4F4FD5B0F<br />
D/CMStats ( 6242): SERVICE: Device Name=cdma_droid2we<br />
D/CMStats ( 6242): SERVICE: Device Version=CyanogenMod-7-07242011-NIGHTLY-DROID2WE-KANG<br />
D/CMStats ( 6242): SERVICE: Country=us<br />
D/CMStats ( 6242): SERVICE: Carrier=Verizon Wireless<br />
D/CMStats ( 6242): SERVICE: Carrier ID=31000<br />
D/UpdateService( 2470): Received action: com.amazon.mas.client.framework.UpdateService.RESCHEDULE_TASK from intent: Intent { act=com.amazon.mas.client.framework.UpdateService.RESCHEDULE_TASK cmp=com.amazon.venezia/com.amazon.mas.client.framework.UpdateService (has extras) }<br />
D/CMStats ( 6242): SERVICE: setting checkedin=true<br />
I/MbmPlanStatsInternal( 6250): Added new if 0[abdDL=0,abdUL=0,TSDL=0,TSUL=0]<br />
D/dalvikvm( 6250): GC_CONCURRENT freed 238K, 48% free 2937K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+4ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 6250): GC_CONCURRENT freed 553K, 51% free 2940K/5959K, external 0K/0K, paused 1ms+3ms<br />
D/MBM_KEIF( 6250): if stats done<br />
W/dalvikvm( 6250): JNI WARNING: illegal class name 'com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.MbmTetherInfo' (Check_FindClass)<br />
W/dalvikvm( 6250):              (should be formed like 'java/lang/String')<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6250): "Thread-10" prio=5 tid=9 NATIVE<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6250):   | group="main" sCount=0 dsCount=0 obj=0x4052d060 self=0x120528<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6250):   | sysTid=6258 nice=0 sched=0/0 cgrp=bg_non_interactive handle=1183712<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6250):   | schedstat=( 334716799 4383911127 909 )<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6250):   at com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.MbmKEInterface.getTetherInfo(Native Method)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6250):   at com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.MbmKEInterface.a(SourceFile:284)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6250):   at com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.a.a(SourceFile:1839)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6250):   at com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.a.a(SourceFile:1579)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6250):   at com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.a.a(SourceFile:1155)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6250):   at com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.c.a(SourceFile:557)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6250):   at com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.MdmService.a(SourceFile:46)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6250):   at com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.MdmService$b.run(SourceFile:485)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6250):   at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:1019)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6250): <br />
E/dalvikvm( 6250): VM aborting<br />
D/dalvikvm( 6395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 408K, 53% free 2877K/6023K, external 711K/1042K, paused 2ms+5ms<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149): *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** ***<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149): Build fingerprint: 'verizon/droid2we_vzw/cdma_droid2we/droid2we:2.2/S273/2.4.330:user/ota-rel-keys,release-keys'<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149): pid: 6250, tid: 6258  >>> com.mobidia.android.mdm <<<<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149): signal 11 (SIGSEGV), code 1 (SEGV_MAPERR), fault addr deadd00d<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):  r0 fffffe84  r1 deadd00d  r2 00000026  r3 00000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):  r4 aca9f600  r5 aca81630  r6 aca81630  r7 aca9f368<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):  r8 4482eb28  r9 43f81da8  10 001210a8  fp aca9f368<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):  ip aca9f70c  sp 4482ea98  lr afd195f1  pc aca40280  cpsr 20000070<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):  d0  643a64696f72646e  d1  6472656767756265<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):  d2  2e656e69676e6567  d3  69767265536d640a<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):  d4  2020202020302020  d5  2020202020202030<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):  d6  2020202030202020  d7  2020302020202020<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):  d8  00000000001fdc93  d9  0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):  d10 0000000000000000  d11 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):  d12 0000000000000000  d13 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):  d14 0000000000000000  d15 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):  d16 fffffffffffffffe  d17 3ff0000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):  d18 4028000000000000  d19 3ff0000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):  d20 3ff0000000000000  d21 4197d78400000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):  d22 3fd24998d6307188  d23 3fcc7288e957b53b<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):  d24 3fc74721cad6b0ed  d25 3fc39a09d078c69f<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):  d26 0000000000000000  d27 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):  d28 0000000000000000  d29 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):  d30 0000000000000000  d31 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):  scr 20000010<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149): <br />
D/dalvikvm( 1803): GC_CONCURRENT freed 446K, 49% free 3186K/6151K, external 0K/512K, paused 3ms+3ms<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):          #00  pc 00040280  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmAbort)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):          #01  pc 0003164c  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):          #02  pc 0003245c  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):          #03  pc 000324dc  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):          #04  pc 000019fa  /data/data/com.mobidia.android.mdm/lib/libmbm-keif.so (Java_com_mobidia_android_mbm_engine_MbmKEInterface_getTetherInfo)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):          #05  pc 00011e74  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):          #06  pc 00043720  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmCallJNIMethod_general)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):          #07  pc 0003c2e0  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmCheckCallJNIMethod_general)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):          #08  pc 00048ea2  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmResolveNativeMethod)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):          #09  pc 00017074  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):          #10  pc 0001c124  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmMterpStd)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):          #11  pc 0001b01c  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmInterpret)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):          #12  pc 00059c84  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmCallMethodV)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):          #13  pc 00059e98  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmCallMethod)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):          #14  pc 0004e1e6  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):          #15  pc 00011d4c  /system/lib/libc.so (__thread_entry)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):          #16  pc 00011910  /system/lib/libc.so (pthread_create)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149): <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149): code around pc:<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149): aca40260 447a4479 f7d14c0b 2000e98a ea8ef7d1 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149): aca40270 447c4809 6bdb5823 4798b103 22264902 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149): aca40280 f7d1700a bf00eaf6 deadd00d 00043893 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149): aca40290 00045451 0005f38a fffffe84 4b09b40e <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149): aca402a0 4c09b517 aa05447b f852591b 6b5b1b04 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149): <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149): code around lr:<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149): afd195d0 4a0e4b0d e92d447b 589c41f0 26004680 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149): afd195e0 686768a5 f9b5e006 b113300c 47c04628 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149): afd195f0 35544306 37fff117 6824d5f5 d1ef2c00 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149): afd19600 e8bd4630 bf0081f0 00027f2c ffffff88 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149): afd19610 b086b570 f602fb01 9004460c a804a901 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149): <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149): stack:<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):     4482ea58  afd42664  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):     4482ea5c  000aa2b0  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):     4482ea60  00000015  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):     4482ea64  afd186b9  /system/lib/libc.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):     4482ea68  afd4270c  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):     4482ea6c  afd426b8  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):     4482ea70  00000000  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):     4482ea74  afd195f1  /system/lib/libc.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):     4482ea78  0005f38a  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):     4482ea7c  aca81630  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):     4482ea80  aca81630  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):     4482ea84  aca9f368  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):     4482ea88  4482eb28  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):     4482ea8c  afd186e9  /system/lib/libc.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):     4482ea90  df002777  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):     4482ea94  e3a070ad  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149): #00 4482ea98  aca83af7  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):     4482ea9c  aca31651  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149): #01 4482eaa0  aca83af7  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149):     4482eaa4  aca32461  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6149): debuggerd committing suicide to free the zombie!<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): debuggerd: Jul 24 2011 00:12:56<br />
D/Zygote  ( 1517): Process 6250 terminated by signal (11)<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1803): GC_CONCURRENT freed 563K, 50% free 3115K/6151K, external 0K/512K, paused 2ms+3ms<br />
I/ActivityThread( 6462): Pub com.mobidia.android.mbm.CONTENT_PROVIDER_FREE: com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.MbmContentProvider<br />
D/MbmContentProvider::( 6462): Initializing<br />
D/dalvikvm( 6462): Trying to load lib /data/data/com.mobidia.android.mdm/lib/libmbm-keif.so 0x405144a8<br />
D/dalvikvm( 6462): Added shared lib /data/data/com.mobidia.android.mdm/lib/libmbm-keif.so 0x405144a8<br />
D/dalvikvm( 6462): No JNI_OnLoad found in /data/data/com.mobidia.android.mdm/lib/libmbm-keif.so 0x405144a8, skipping init<br />
I/MbmPlanStatsInternal( 6462): Added new if 0[abdDL=0,abdUL=0,TSDL=0,TSUL=0]<br />
D/dalvikvm( 6462): GC_CONCURRENT freed 311K, 50% free 2871K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 6462): GC_CONCURRENT freed 429K, 51% free 2947K/5895K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+3ms<br />
D/MBM_KEIF( 6462): if stats done<br />
W/dalvikvm( 6462): JNI WARNING: illegal class name 'com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.MbmTetherInfo' (Check_FindClass)<br />
W/dalvikvm( 6462):              (should be formed like 'java/lang/String')<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6462): "Thread-10" prio=5 tid=9 NATIVE<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6462):   | group="main" sCount=0 dsCount=0 obj=0x4052a8d8 self=0x11e4b0<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6462):   | sysTid=6470 nice=0 sched=0/0 cgrp=bg_non_interactive handle=1184008<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6462):   | schedstat=( 296386726 457000728 697 )<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6462):   at com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.MbmKEInterface.getTetherInfo(Native Method)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6462):   at com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.MbmKEInterface.a(SourceFile:284)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6462):   at com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.a.a(SourceFile:1839)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6462):   at com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.a.a(SourceFile:1579)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6462):   at com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.a.a(SourceFile:1155)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6462):   at com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.c.a(SourceFile:557)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6462):   at com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.c.a(SourceFile:417)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6462):   at com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.MdmService.a(SourceFile:46)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6462):   at com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.MdmService$b.run(SourceFile:485)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6462):   at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:1019)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6462): <br />
E/dalvikvm( 6462): VM aborting<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** ***<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): Build fingerprint: 'verizon/droid2we_vzw/cdma_droid2we/droid2we:2.2/S273/2.4.330:user/ota-rel-keys,release-keys'<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): pid: 6462, tid: 6470  >>> com.mobidia.android.mdm <<<<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): signal 11 (SIGSEGV), code 1 (SEGV_MAPERR), fault addr deadd00d<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  r0 fffffe84  r1 deadd00d  r2 00000026  r3 00000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  r4 aca9f600  r5 aca81630  r6 aca81630  r7 aca9f368<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  r8 4482eb28  r9 43f81d84  10 001219f8  fp aca9f368<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  ip aca9f70c  sp 4482ea98  lr afd195f1  pc aca40280  cpsr 20000070<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d0  643a64696f72646e  d1  6472656767756265<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d2  2e656e69676e6567  d3  69767265536d640a<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d4  2020202020302020  d5  2020202020202030<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d6  2020202030202020  d7  2020302020202020<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d8  000000000021c05b  d9  0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d10 0000000000000000  d11 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d12 0000000000000000  d13 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d14 0000000000000000  d15 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d16 fffffffffffffffe  d17 3ff0000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d18 4028000000000000  d19 3ff0000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d20 3ff0000000000000  d21 4197d78400000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d22 3fd24998d6307188  d23 3fcc7288e957b53b<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d24 3fc74721cad6b0ed  d25 3fc39a09d078c69f<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d26 0000000000000000  d27 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d28 0000000000000000  d29 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d30 0000000000000000  d31 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  scr 20000010<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): <br />
D/dalvikvm( 6395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 362K, 52% free 2939K/6023K, external 711K/1042K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #00  pc 00040280  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmAbort)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #01  pc 0003164c  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #02  pc 0003245c  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #03  pc 000324dc  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #04  pc 000019fa  /data/data/com.mobidia.android.mdm/lib/libmbm-keif.so (Java_com_mobidia_android_mbm_engine_MbmKEInterface_getTetherInfo)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #05  pc 00011e74  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #06  pc 00043720  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmCallJNIMethod_general)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #07  pc 0003c2e0  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmCheckCallJNIMethod_general)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #08  pc 00048ea2  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmResolveNativeMethod)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #09  pc 00017074  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #10  pc 0001c124  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmMterpStd)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #11  pc 0001b01c  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmInterpret)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #12  pc 00059c84  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmCallMethodV)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #13  pc 00059e98  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmCallMethod)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #14  pc 0004e1e6  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #15  pc 00011d4c  /system/lib/libc.so (__thread_entry)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #16  pc 00011910  /system/lib/libc.so (pthread_create)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): code around pc:<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): aca40260 447a4479 f7d14c0b 2000e98a ea8ef7d1 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): aca40270 447c4809 6bdb5823 4798b103 22264902 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): aca40280 f7d1700a bf00eaf6 deadd00d 00043893 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): aca40290 00045451 0005f38a fffffe84 4b09b40e <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): aca402a0 4c09b517 aa05447b f852591b 6b5b1b04 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): code around lr:<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): afd195d0 4a0e4b0d e92d447b 589c41f0 26004680 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): afd195e0 686768a5 f9b5e006 b113300c 47c04628 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): afd195f0 35544306 37fff117 6824d5f5 d1ef2c00 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): afd19600 e8bd4630 bf0081f0 00027f2c ffffff88 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): afd19610 b086b570 f602fb01 9004460c a804a901 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): stack:<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea58  afd42664  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea5c  000aa2b0  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea60  00000015  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea64  afd186b9  /system/lib/libc.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea68  afd4270c  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea6c  afd426b8  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea70  00000000  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea74  afd195f1  /system/lib/libc.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea78  0005f38a  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea7c  aca81630  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea80  aca81630  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea84  aca9f368  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea88  4482eb28  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea8c  afd186e9  /system/lib/libc.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea90  df002777  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea94  e3a070ad  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): #00 4482ea98  aca83af7  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea9c  aca31651  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): #01 4482eaa0  aca83af7  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482eaa4  aca32461  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
D/Zygote  ( 1517): Process 6462 terminated by signal (11)<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1661): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1596K, 46% free 6079K/11143K, external 5289K/6074K, paused 3ms+12ms<br />
I/ActivityThread( 6474): Pub com.mobidia.android.mbm.CONTENT_PROVIDER_FREE: com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.MbmContentProvider<br />
D/MbmContentProvider::( 6474): Initializing<br />
D/dalvikvm( 6474): Trying to load lib /data/data/com.mobidia.android.mdm/lib/libmbm-keif.so 0x40514908<br />
D/dalvikvm( 6474): Added shared lib /data/data/com.mobidia.android.mdm/lib/libmbm-keif.so 0x40514908<br />
D/dalvikvm( 6474): No JNI_OnLoad found in /data/data/com.mobidia.android.mdm/lib/libmbm-keif.so 0x40514908, skipping init<br />
I/MbmPlanStatsInternal( 6474): Added new if 0[abdDL=0,abdUL=0,TSDL=0,TSUL=0]<br />
D/dalvikvm( 6474): GC_CONCURRENT freed 312K, 50% free 2869K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 6474): GC_CONCURRENT freed 427K, 50% free 2948K/5895K, external 0K/0K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/MBM_KEIF( 6474): if stats done<br />
W/dalvikvm( 6474): JNI WARNING: illegal class name 'com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.MbmTetherInfo' (Check_FindClass)<br />
W/dalvikvm( 6474):              (should be formed like 'java/lang/String')<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6474): "Thread-10" prio=5 tid=9 NATIVE<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6474):   | group="main" sCount=0 dsCount=0 obj=0x4052ad38 self=0x11e4b0<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6474):   | sysTid=6482 nice=0 sched=0/0 cgrp=bg_non_interactive handle=1183880<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6474):   | schedstat=( 304840096 476531972 728 )<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6474):   at com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.MbmKEInterface.getTetherInfo(Native Method)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6474):   at com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.MbmKEInterface.a(SourceFile:284)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6474):   at com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.a.a(SourceFile:1839)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6474):   at com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.a.a(SourceFile:1579)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6474):   at com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.a.a(SourceFile:1155)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6474):   at com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.c.a(SourceFile:557)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6474):   at com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.c.a(SourceFile:417)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6474):   at com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.MdmService.a(SourceFile:46)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6474):   at com.mobidia.android.mbm.engine.MdmService$b.run(SourceFile:485)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6474):   at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:1019)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 6474): <br />
E/dalvikvm( 6474): VM aborting<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** ***<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): Build fingerprint: 'verizon/droid2we_vzw/cdma_droid2we/droid2we:2.2/S273/2.4.330:user/ota-rel-keys,release-keys'<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): pid: 6474, tid: 6482  >>> com.mobidia.android.mdm <<<<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): signal 11 (SIGSEGV), code 1 (SEGV_MAPERR), fault addr deadd00d<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  r0 fffffe84  r1 deadd00d  r2 00000026  r3 00000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  r4 aca9f600  r5 aca81630  r6 aca81630  r7 aca9f368<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  r8 4482eb28  r9 43f81d84  10 00121978  fp aca9f368<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  ip aca9f70c  sp 4482ea98  lr afd195f1  pc aca40280  cpsr 20000070<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d0  643a64696f72646e  d1  6472656767756265<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d2  2e656e69676e6567  d3  69767265536d640a<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d4  2020202020302020  d5  2020202020202030<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d6  2020202030202020  d7  2020302020202020<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d8  000000000021dda7  d9  0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d10 0000000000000000  d11 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d12 0000000000000000  d13 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d14 0000000000000000  d15 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d16 fffffffffffffffe  d17 3ff0000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d18 4028000000000000  d19 3ff0000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d20 3ff0000000000000  d21 4197d78400000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d22 3fd24998d6307188  d23 3fcc7288e957b53b<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d24 3fc74721cad6b0ed  d25 3fc39a09d078c69f<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d26 0000000000000000  d27 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d28 0000000000000000  d29 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  d30 0000000000000000  d31 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):  scr 20000010<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #00  pc 00040280  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmAbort)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #01  pc 0003164c  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #02  pc 0003245c  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #03  pc 000324dc  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #04  pc 000019fa  /data/data/com.mobidia.android.mdm/lib/libmbm-keif.so (Java_com_mobidia_android_mbm_engine_MbmKEInterface_getTetherInfo)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #05  pc 00011e74  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #06  pc 00043720  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmCallJNIMethod_general)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #07  pc 0003c2e0  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmCheckCallJNIMethod_general)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #08  pc 00048ea2  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmResolveNativeMethod)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #09  pc 00017074  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #10  pc 0001c124  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmMterpStd)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #11  pc 0001b01c  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmInterpret)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #12  pc 00059c84  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmCallMethodV)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #13  pc 00059e98  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmCallMethod)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #14  pc 0004e1e6  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #15  pc 00011d4c  /system/lib/libc.so (__thread_entry)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):          #16  pc 00011910  /system/lib/libc.so (pthread_create)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): code around pc:<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): aca40260 447a4479 f7d14c0b 2000e98a ea8ef7d1 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): aca40270 447c4809 6bdb5823 4798b103 22264902 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): aca40280 f7d1700a bf00eaf6 deadd00d 00043893 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): aca40290 00045451 0005f38a fffffe84 4b09b40e <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): aca402a0 4c09b517 aa05447b f852591b 6b5b1b04 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): code around lr:<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): afd195d0 4a0e4b0d e92d447b 589c41f0 26004680 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): afd195e0 686768a5 f9b5e006 b113300c 47c04628 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): afd195f0 35544306 37fff117 6824d5f5 d1ef2c00 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): afd19600 e8bd4630 bf0081f0 00027f2c ffffff88 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): afd19610 b086b570 f602fb01 9004460c a804a901 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): stack:<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea58  afd42664  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea5c  000aa2b0  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea60  00000015  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea64  afd186b9  /system/lib/libc.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea68  afd4270c  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea6c  afd426b8  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea70  00000000  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea74  afd195f1  /system/lib/libc.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea78  0005f38a  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea7c  aca81630  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea80  aca81630  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea84  aca9f368  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea88  4482eb28  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea8c  afd186e9  /system/lib/libc.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea90  df002777  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea94  e3a070ad  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): #00 4482ea98  aca83af7  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482ea9c  aca31651  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457): #01 4482eaa0  aca83af7  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 6457):     4482eaa4  aca32461  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
D/dalvikvm( 6395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 353K, 51% free 2972K/6023K, external 711K/1042K, paused 2ms+4ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1661): GC_FOR_MALLOC freed 1920K, 49% free 5770K/11143K, external 1981K/2493K, paused 47ms<br />
D/Zygote  ( 1517): Process 6474 terminated by signal (11)<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 6395): Can't open keycharmap file<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 6395): Error loading keycharmap file '/system/usr/keychars/qtouch-touchscreen.kcm.bin'. hw.keyboards.65537.devname='qtouch-touchscreen'<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 6395): Using default keymap: /system/usr/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin<br />

This is just a small portion, of course. It shows the wifi initializing and then continuously looping with "E/dalvikvm( 6474): VM aborting".

EDIT: Could/would this "com.mobidia.android.mbm" just be the ad portion of this app, and it's what's crashing and restarting?
Oh yeah, and the keycharmap thing at the end was something else I was going to bring up -- get that all the time, too. Neither one stops anything from doing anything, but thought they might be something worth reporting.


----------



## msgreenf

It seems like com.mobidia.android.mbm but that just seems like an app crashing....

But the keyMap seems like its trying to load the wrong kb mapping


----------



## msgreenf

I think that program that keeps crashing is My Data Manager Free. Do you have that installed? If so, uninstall it


----------



## cmonte77

Gold star to msgreenf! I did have My Data Manager Free downloaded, even though I knew it had some issues (it would just close whenever it was open and either wifi or 3g was turned on). I was hoping that wiping everything, SBF'ing and starting over with the latest build might solve that. I guess not. Taking the above advice, I uninstalled it and logcat no longer shows it crashing!

That was the good news. The other news (I don't consider it bad news), WiFi Analyzer. and now WiEye, both show the signal coming in and out. Logcat no longer shows anything useful.

Like I said, I'm not too worried about it because data through wifi seems to be coming through just fine -- better than I remember stock being. If I'm the only one experiencing this maybe the next time I flash I'll just wipe and format everything two or three times. Is anyone else seeing this, too?

EDIT: Of course, it may beg the question, too: Why would My Data Manager Free be crashing like that? Is there something to be fixed in CM4D2G, or is it a problem with the app? It work just fine with HeXen....


----------



## Byakushiki

Fission weather widget now causes bootloop, something in the framework change to cause it?
Edit: I can't even use the device after a clean install after wiping data/cache/system. Jumping from 7-20 directly to 7-24 may be a bad idea...
It seems adding on any kind of theme changes/widgets to cm via an update.zip breaks something. Clean install, but still bootloops when I add anything in. That trick to reboot recovery works like a charm
Moving up build by build now, going to see if that works out
Edit: No luck...I'm stuck on 7-20 for a while I guess.


----------



## Aroth

cmonte77 said:


> Gold star to msgreenf! I did have My Data Manager Free downloaded, even though I knew it had some issues (it would just close whenever it was open and either wifi or 3g was turned on). I was hoping that wiping everything, SBF'ing and starting over with the latest build might solve that. I guess not. Taking the above advice, I uninstalled it and logcat no longer shows it crashing!
> 
> That was the good news. The other news (I don't consider it bad news), WiFi Analyzer. and now WiEye, both show the signal coming in and out. Logcat no longer shows anything useful.
> 
> Like I said, I'm not too worried about it because data through wifi seems to be coming through just fine -- better than I remember stock being. If I'm the only one experiencing this maybe the next time I flash I'll just wipe and format everything two or three times. Is anyone else seeing this, too?
> 
> EDIT: Of course, it may beg the question, too: Why would My Data Manager Free be crashing like that? Is there something to be fixed in CM4D2G, or is it a problem with the app? It work just fine with HeXen....


From what I understand HeXen is, for the most part anyways, a perfectly working rom. CM4D2G still has many bugs and issues to work out. Chances are the same things causing the issues with wifi, bluetooth, the compass, and the camera are responsible for that app not working right. What exactly does it do anyways?


----------



## cmonte77

Aroth said:


> From what I understand HeXen is, for the most part anyways, a perfectly working rom. CM4D2G still has many bugs and issues to work out. Chances are the same things causing the issues with wifi, bluetooth, the compass, and the camera are responsible for that app not working right. What exactly does it do anyways?


Oh, I understand CM4D2G is a work in progress. That's really the reason I brought up the issue in the first place. If all the kinks are ironed by the development team here. any program properly written for Android should work without any issues. I would assume that's the goal, at least. And yes, we're working to that point. Since it's been way too long since I've done any proper programming (and the phone doesn't appear to be written in IBM/360 assembler or COBOL... lol!), I'm hoping my contribution can be to try to help identify where the issues might be, and maybe do some leg work to help the real heroes incorporate fixes into the code. That's my hope, anyway.

What exactly does what do? The WiFi analyzers visually show the relative strengths of the wifi signals around you -- for some reason on my phone the signal strength of the network I'm connected to seems to drop in and out repeatedly, It's not the router, and it doesn't seem to effect, as far as I can tell, data transfers. The My Data Manager just keeps track of the data you've used so you don't go over your cap (if you have one). I got in on one of the last $15/mo 150mb plans (I'm bathed in wifi everywhere I go, so I'm saving $15/mo), so it's nice to know how much I've used. I can start the program up with data shut off, and once data is turned on (either 3G or wifi) the app closes. If data is already on, then when I start up the app it runs for about 3 seconds before it closes (no force close dialog -- it's just gone).

For the record, I've only mentioned both of these issues to try to help the development of this ROM and to offer what every help I can. BETA is BETA afterall. And this still beats stock, IMO.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Installed the latest nightly build a few hours ago, went back to stock due to extremely weird Settings behaviour.

Basically, after two or three reboots settings stopped being saved. On TZ change, the notification bar clock jumps as supposed, but in the menu the phone shows GMT+00:00 and all other clock apps show the time in UTC.

Same with input methods; enabling Kaede IME checkbox and disabling Android keyboard, then returning to the menu shows them back to default.

To install CM, I went SBF to 2.4.29, then OTA to 2.4.330, then z4root + CWM, wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache, install from zip (nightly; then gapps).

Oh, another note: GSM worked fine. Moreover, I think it switched to GSM during initial setup (started in CDMA mode; I had to switch it to GSM and the app crashed, but the phone asked for the PIN and signed into the mobile network).


----------



## aceoyame

Gasai Yuno said:


> Installed the latest nightly build a few hours ago, went back to stock due to extremely weird Settings behaviour.
> 
> Basically, after two or three reboots settings stopped being saved. On TZ change, the notification bar clock jumps as supposed, but in the menu the phone shows GMT+00:00 and all other clock apps show the time in UTC.
> 
> Same with input methods; enabling Kaede IME checkbox and disabling Android keyboard, then returning to the menu shows them back to default.
> 
> To install CM, I went SBF to 2.4.29, then OTA to 2.4.330, then z4root + CWM, wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache, install from zip (nightly; then gapps).
> 
> Oh, another note: GSM worked fine. Moreover, I think it switched to GSM during initial setup (started in CDMA mode; I had to switch it to GSM and the app crashed, but the phone asked for the PIN and signed into the mobile network).


Yep that's been the experience. GSM works fine but it crashes lol.


----------



## bfederspill

I can't get the nightly's to download. Downloads start then stops after a minute. Anybody else have this problem?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Asphyx

cmonte77 said:


> Oh, I understand CM4D2G is a work in progress. That's really the reason I brought up the issue in the first place. If all the kinks are ironed by the development team here. any program properly written for Android should work without any issues. I would assume that's the goal, at least. And yes, we're working to that point. Since it's been way too long since I've done any proper programming (and the phone doesn't appear to be written in IBM/360 assembler or COBOL... lol!), I'm hoping my contribution can be to try to help identify where the issues might be, and maybe do some leg work to help the real heroes incorporate fixes into the code. That's my hope, anyway.
> 
> What exactly does what do? The WiFi analyzers visually show the relative strengths of the wifi signals around you -- for some reason on my phone the signal strength of the network I'm connected to seems to drop in and out repeatedly, It's not the router, and it doesn't seem to effect, as far as I can tell, data transfers. The My Data Manager just keeps track of the data you've used so you don't go over your cap (if you have one). I got in on one of the last $15/mo 150mb plans (I'm bathed in wifi everywhere I go, so I'm saving $15/mo), so it's nice to know how much I've used. I can start the program up with data shut off, and once data is turned on (either 3G or wifi) the app closes. If data is already on, then when I start up the app it runs for about 3 seconds before it closes (no force close dialog -- it's just gone).
> 
> For the record, I've only mentioned both of these issues to try to help the development of this ROM and to offer what every help I can. BETA is BETA afterall. And this still beats stock, IMO.


Yes in essence your right except there may be some incompatibilities between Froyo and Gingerbread for some programs although I expect those cases would be rare.
So despite it working in Hexen (Froyo) it may or may not work in CM (Gingerbread).


----------



## dead_ohio_sky

I'm still having the permission issues on 7/25 without installing any apps. On initial boot, the phone switches normally between airplane mode and network mode. However, after the first reboot, the phone won't switch into airplane mode. If you try to switch into airplane mode then reboot, the phone will then boot up into airplane mode and freely switch between network and airplane modes. Rev's procedure for fixing the permissions issue doesn't seem to help either.

EDIT: So I reinstalled 7/25 and pulled some logcats right after signing into my google account for switching between wifi/3g and airplane mode. Then I rebooted and tried to pull the same logcats, however, when trying to switch into airplane mode nothing shows up in the logcats.


----------



## Byakushiki

Managed to move up to 7-24 without a hitch after fixing permissions, why didn't I think of that earlier...Now to try 7-25 out.


----------



## MikeSpears

Is anyone else having a bug on the 7/25 nightly where the charging light doesn't always go off when the phone is unplugged? Also sometimes it turns the charging light on randomly without being plugged in.


----------



## pswin09

Byakushiki said:


> Managed to move up to 7-24 without a hitch after fixing permissions, why didn't I think of that earlier...Now to try 7-25 out.


Friend, how do you fix permission issue? I still got problrm with setting not sticking although i used roommanager fix permission.
Note: Iam on GSM & whenever i change to gsm my phone setting cannot stick or change anymore, especially softkeyboard & GPS (reboot many time also don't help).


----------



## Asphyx

pswin09 said:


> Friend, how do you fix permission issue? I still got problrm with setting not sticking although i used roommanager fix permission.
> Note: Iam on GSM & whenever i change to gsm my phone setting cannot stick or change anymore, especially softkeyboard & GPS (reboot many time also don't help).


Question: If you switch back to CDMA do they stick again?


----------



## pswin09

Asphyx said:


> Question: If you switch back to CDMA do they stick again?


No, on cdma everythig is stick.


----------



## Asphyx

pswin09 said:


> No, on cdma everythig is stick.


Ok that was confusing....lol No they stick or no they don't stick on CDMA?
And do they stick again after going to GSM and then going back to CDMA?

It's important because I have an idea why things may not stick with GSM but do with CDMA and if they don't stick on GSM but do stick after going back to CDMA it may confirm a suspicion I have about sticky settings.
(Rev - I'm thinking about that ueventd file for UMTS here...)


----------



## pswin09

On cdma everything is fine(sticking) . After I change to GSM and if reboot, GPS & soft keyboard cannot stick(market one).If I change back to cdma & reboot, all setting are stick. On cdma I can change to GSM without rebooting but wifi connection got problem again. So I need to reboot two or three times to get GSM & soft keyboards working.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## pswin09

The main two problems after changing to GSM(reboot) are language & keyboard setting and GPS cannot sticking.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Asphyx

pswin09 said:


> The main two problems after changing to GSM(reboot) are language & keyboard setting and GPS cannot sticking.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


Ok thanks. I don't have a solution for you right now but if it is what I think it is it might be fixed in the next nightly.

Rev - Sorry something came up today so I won't be able to gtalk with you, But I think if you make a copy of the ueventd.mapphone_cdma.rc and rename it ueventd.mapphone_umts.ro it may solve some his issue. I think the network setting may tell init which init mapphone and corresponding ueventd files to run on boot and it could explain why they stick on CDMA but not GSM. I could be wrong but it makes sense to at least make a place holder for ueventd umts until we figure out if it needs anything different set in it.
I don't think it will fix the WiFi issues (which I also think may be permission related) but it might make CDMA and GSM a little more consistent in regards to folders those ueventd locations set permissions and ownership for.

I'll touch base with you tonite on GTalk.


----------



## RevNumbers

Asphyx said:


> Ok thanks. I don't have a solution for you right now but if it is what I think it is it might be fixed in the next nightly.
> 
> Rev - Sorry something came up today so I won't be able to gtalk with you, But I think if you make a copy of the ueventd.mapphone_cdma.rc and rename it ueventd.mapphone_umts.ro it may solve some his issue. I think the network setting may tell init which init mapphone and corresponding ueventd files to run on boot and it could explain why they stick on CDMA but not GSM. I could be wrong but it makes sense to at least make a place holder for ueventd umts until we figure out if it needs anything different set in it.
> I don't think it will fix the WiFi issues (which I also think may be permission related) but it might make CDMA and GSM a little more consistent in regards to folders those ueventd locations set permissions and ownership for.
> 
> I'll touch base with you tonite on GTalk.


ok cool, i'll give that a shot here in a few (provided i remember, lol)

I just got home from the doctors, and need to do a few things before i start working on CM again... once i get started i tend to ignore everything else that needs to be done in the "real world" ;-)

Rev


----------



## Asphyx

RevNumbers said:


> ok cool, i'll give that a shot here in a few (provided i remember, lol)
> 
> I just got home from the doctors, and need to do a few things before i start working on CM again... once i get started i tend to ignore everything else that needs to be done in the "real world" ;-)
> 
> Rev


Hope it was just a checkup and not something stress related because of the build! LOL
Sorry had an emergency at work and got caught up in it.


----------



## RevNumbers

Asphyx said:


> Hope it was just a checkup and not something stress related because of the build! LOL
> Sorry had an emergency at work and got caught up in it.


no prob man 

yeah it was just a checkup... got a few more coming up, but nothing too worrisome 

Rev


----------



## worldofross

Gasai Yuno said:


> To install CM, I went SBF to 2.4.29, then OTA to 2.4.330, then z4root + CWM, wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache, install from zip (nightly; then gapps)


You can use my SBF contribution if you like.. saviing a few steps.....


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Moved to the latest nightly (from the 27th).

In GSM/WCDMA mode, settings seem to save correctly now.

WiFi seems to be acting up: works for a short while and then the phone starts throwing network errors.


----------



## pswin09

Gasai Yuno said:


> Moved to the latest nightly (from the 27th).
> 
> In GSM/WCDMA mode, settings seem to save correctly now.
> 
> WiFi seems to be acting up: works for a short while and then the phone starts throwing network errors.


Yes, GPS & SOFT KEYBOARD setting is working on 27 base(both gsm & cdma). For wifi I don't see any problem after reboot. By the way, thank to all dev for solving this issue.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Update: apparently settings don't really get saved after a few reboots. Just now attempted to configure the lockscreen, and all changes reset once I leave the corresponding options screen.

Time zone changes are saved, however.


----------



## uschxc

worldofross said:


> You can use my SBF contribution if you like.. saviing a few steps.....


quick question about SBF'ing, i've never had to do it but is that the only real way to completely clear your phone outside of /boot? sometimes i have some settings seemingly remaining from a previous CM install even after i've formatted data/cache/system


----------



## Gasai Yuno

More on settings getting saved and whatnot: in the July 27th build, settings seem not to get saved in the interface, however they are applied after a reboot.


----------



## Byakushiki

My settings are sticking in cyanogenmod settings/interface, and all around on the 7-27 build. Maybe try fixing permissions in recovery or using root explorer to give the cyanogen settings proper permissions.

Separate note, I did get some zip applied themes to work finally, just had to create new ones based on newer framework so it wouldn't bootloop. Annoying that I'll probably have to recreate new theme mods every nightly, but it's not a big deal. Oh, and is it normal for Cell Standby power usage to be at 51%? I'm fairly certain it should only be ~20-30% of battery usage.


----------



## arturocald

I am on 7/27, my wifi turns on and off at the most random times. It also turns the 3g off and on even when the moble data is turned off, also is it me or is it charging extreamly slow


----------



## Byakushiki

Did you do a clean install?


----------



## arturocald

Yes it was, I did an sbf and flashed it after and it works fine now


----------



## Dhex

Aroth said:


> From what I understand HeXen is, for the most part anyways, a perfectly working rom. CM4D2G still has many bugs and issues to work out. Chances are the same things causing the issues with wifi, bluetooth, the compass, and the camera are responsible for that app not working right. What exactly does it do anyways?


Hexen has a huge horrid problem: GTalk wont stay signed in.
Ive being a day by now with CM2D2G #7-29. The bluetooth is working for me, as long as I reboot the device after turning it on, so i just never turn it off. The rom is very fast and responsive.

Its seems like Bluetooth, Data, Wireless, etc all need a phone reboot after being toggled on for them to work.


----------



## arturocald

Wll the problem came back but it just dosnt happen as often


----------



## thonatos

it is a old bug at cm7 .

after a call , the screen always turn off and can not be turned on .....

i search for the methods to slove the problem , but it is said that it is not the same on every kind of device .

it seams that problem can be found at a1026 driver ....


----------



## msgreenf

thonatos said:


> it is a old bug at cm7 .
> 
> after a call , the screen always turn off and can not be turned on .....
> 
> i search for the methods to slove the problem , but it is said that it is not the same on every kind of device .
> 
> it seams that problem can be found at a1026 driver ....


I never have this problem....maybe you have a display setting set wrong?


----------



## Asphyx

I don't seem to have that problem either...But it does sound like a Proximity sensor issue and can be caused by a poorly placed screen protector covering that sensor.


----------



## Aroth

Dhex said:


> Hexen has a huge horrid problem: GTalk wont stay signed in.


Lol, I did say "for the most part".



Dhex said:


> Ive being a day by now with CM2D2G #7-29. The bluetooth is working for me, as long as I reboot the device after turning it on, so i just never turn it off. The rom is very fast and responsive.
> 
> Its seems like Bluetooth, Data, Wireless, etc all need a phone reboot after being toggled on for them to work.


This lines up with a recent discovery over in the dev thread. If it is repeatable across multiple handsets, then it means all of our current problems are resulting from permissions error and/or 2nd-Init not being set up right. Chances are any permissions errors will disappear once we get 2nd-Init right.


----------



## Asphyx

Aroth said:


> Lol, I did say "for the most part".
> 
> This lines up with a recent discovery over in the dev thread. If it is repeatable across multiple handsets, then it means all of our current problems are resulting from permissions error and/or 2nd-Init not being set up right. Chances are any permissions errors will disappear once we get 2nd-Init right.


The 2nd Init fixes are in just waiting for Rev to incorporate them.
I will test the BT bug in a few but what he reported sounds like it was just permissions in regards to sticky settings. He didn't say the BT headset was tested for input.
I'm just waiting for this show to wrap up and then I will test some of these issues like the Debugging and BT again.


----------



## MeHappy

What do the 2nd init fixes fix?


----------



## Asphyx

MeHappy said:


> What do the 2nd init fixes fix?


adds some modules for netmux that we were missing, Allows WiFi while Airplane mode is on. Fixed UMTS.ro to properly reflect,call and be compatible with 2ndInit and the CDMA version. We were using th stock version before and it referred to some Moto Things (including permissions for services and folders) that are different under CM than Moto.
Also adds the Ueventd file for UMTS which should help with permissions that cause unsticky behavior.

EDIT: Needs to be tested for GSM issues.
I think Rev is waiting until his D2G arrives before testing and committing it.


----------



## RevNumbers

Asphyx said:


> I think Rev is waiting until his D2G arrives before testing and committing it.


yep  lol

everything looks good, but I like to double/triple check before adding things to the repo... not sure why, it's really easy to revert if something breaks... but I guess it's a good habit to be in, lol

Rev


----------



## Asphyx

RevNumbers said:


> yep  lol
> 
> everything looks good, but I like to double/triple check before adding things to the repo... not sure why, it's really easy to revert if something breaks... but I guess it's a good habit to be in, lol
> 
> Rev


LOL the do no harm policy is a good one if you ask me! 
The GSM is the one thing I could not test but that mostly because I have never gotten the GSM to work where I am (even after it was deemed to be working) and I think that has to do with where I am (lack of signal) and not the code.


----------



## flashbluenet1

First of all, I'd like to say thanks for everyone's hard working porting CM to the D2G. It's wonderful so far.

However, this one bug has been happening to me on every build I've used, and I'm currently on the latest nightly (7/31) but when I receive or make a call and the call ends, the screen will not turn back on and I have to pull the battery.

Edit: I totally found out that this was actually because I had a screen protector on my phone which blocked the light sensor. Whoops.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

By the way in the current revision, GSM Call Forwarding support doesn't work. Shows the "SIM card or network error" message.

It's also a pity that it's impossible to fix the USSD issue&#8230;


----------



## Dhex

Asphyx said:


> The 2nd Init fixes are in just waiting for Rev to incorporate them.
> I will test the BT bug in a few but what he reported sounds like it was just permissions in regards to sticky settings. He didn't say the BT headset was tested for input.
> I'm just waiting for this show to wrap up and then I will test some of these issues like the Debugging and BT again.


Bluetooth is working after i turn it on, pair, and reboot. Altho I havent tried file transfer yet, only A2DP for stereo streaming and making calls.

Ive tested it on my Jwin JB-TH710 bluetooth stereo headset and on my LG LCF800OR bluetooth in dash car audio player. Works fine in both.


----------



## Aroth

Dhex said:


> Bluetooth is working after i turn it on, pair, and reboot. Altho I havent tried file transfer yet, only A2DP for stereo streaming.
> 
> Ive tested it on my Jwin JB-TH710 bluetooth stereo headset and on my LG LCF800OR bluetooth in dash car audio player. Works fine in both.


SO far we can pair to any compatible device, we can give voice commands, and we can hear audio, but during calls the other end of the line cannot hear us. Dunno about file pushing.


----------



## Dhex

Ive used it for making calls aswell, works fine. They hear me.


----------



## Aroth

Dhex said:


> Ive used it for making calls aswell, works fine. They hear me.


Hmm, what (if anything) did you do when you installed? Did you build yourself, did you wipe data/cache, what rom where you using before flashing CM? Give us as much information as possible please.


----------



## uschxc

so if i've never gone into rom manager and installed clockwork for droid x 2nd-init, do I need to do so after I install CM7? Before? Or is it all handled by the CM7 rom install? I've only installed clockwork once and I believe I chose the Droid 2 option


----------



## Byakushiki

That wasn't necessary. Our cm has built in clockwork, just hold power, click reboot, select reboot recovery. Otherwise, this is rev's trick
if you can get to the boot animation and you're bootlooping for some reason,
on a computer with adb installed run:

adb shell "echo 1 > /data/.recovery_mode; sync;"
adb reboot

It reboots into clockwork recovery.


----------



## Asphyx

Just to amplify what Byak was saying...

Remember Cyanogen is made to not need all those tricks we used to have to install like z4root and bootstrappers to get around the Moto Bull...

It's all built into. The only reason you need to have root and bootstrapper at all is to get around the moto stuff enough to replace it all with CM!

So you don't have to root, do not need a bootstrapper. CM has everything you need except the market apps you normally use.


----------



## Dhex

Aroth said:


> Hmm, what (if anything) did you do when you installed? Did you build yourself, did you wipe data/cache, what rom where you using before flashing CM? Give us as much information as possible please.


Ok just tried something.. my bad.
The calls I made for testing where actually with Skype... and just found out its using the phone mic not the bluetooth one. 
On actual bluetooth phone calls the receiver cant hear me. I was pretty sure i did this using my car audio but actually wasnt using CM2DG, I only made skype calls with this rom untill now.


----------



## jkmish

Awesome work G.Y. I have noticed however the battery life is horrible... But its great to have just about everything else working! You guys....and gals are getting so CLOSE! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

Aroth said:


> SO far we can pair to any compatible device, we can give voice commands, and we can hear audio, but during calls the other end of the line cannot hear us. Dunno about file pushing.


Could you define compatible? I have the latest nightly, 7/31, I can activate bluetooth, scan for devices, and since I live in a very dense apartment complex, I picked up a couple of phones, and even a laptop. However I can not discover my Moto headset. I will have to dig up the model number on it, but I have synced the device to this phone before.

On an unrelated note to bluetooth, is there an official change log anywhere? Something that actually documents what exactly has been fixed in each nightly? It's kind of hard to test things if we do not know exactly what has been changed from one nightly to the next. I realize the major bugs are listed at the start of the thread, but, for example, the mirrored camera bug gets fixed in a nightly. The first post can be edited to reflect it is no longer a bug, but how do we know which nightly is supposed to fix it if say the "fix" works for some, but not all. We really need an official nightly change log to track the progress of what should be fixed in case it isn't. If I some how missed such a change log, then ignore me.


----------



## Asphyx

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Could you define compatible? I have the latest nightly, 7/31, I can activate bluetooth, scan for devices, and since I live in a very dense apartment complex, I picked up a couple of phones, and even a laptop. However I can not discover my Moto headset. I will have to dig up the model number on it, but I have synced the device to this phone before.
> 
> On an unrelated note to bluetooth, is there an official change log anywhere? Something that actually documents what exactly has been fixed in each nightly? It's kind of hard to test things if we do not know exactly what has been changed from one nightly to the next. I realize the major bugs are listed at the start of the thread, but, for example, the mirrored camera bug gets fixed in a nightly. The first post can be edited to reflect it is no longer a bug, but how do we know which nightly is supposed to fix it if say the "fix" works for some, but not all. We really need an official nightly change log to track the progress of what should be fixed in case it isn't. If I some how missed such a change log, then ignore me.


There have really been no changes in the nightlies for about a week other than things that CM itself has changed.

But I get the feeling that is going to change as well as the buglist!


----------



## Aroth

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Could you define compatible? I have the latest nightly, 7/31, I can activate bluetooth, scan for devices, and since I live in a very dense apartment complex, I picked up a couple of phones, and even a laptop. However I can not discover my Moto headset. I will have to dig up the model number on it, but I have synced the device to this phone before.
> 
> On an unrelated note to bluetooth, is there an official change log anywhere? Something that actually documents what exactly has been fixed in each nightly? It's kind of hard to test things if we do not know exactly what has been changed from one nightly to the next. I realize the major bugs are listed at the start of the thread, but, for example, the mirrored camera bug gets fixed in a nightly. The first post can be edited to reflect it is no longer a bug, but how do we know which nightly is supposed to fix it if say the "fix" works for some, but not all. We really need an official nightly change log to track the progress of what should be fixed in case it isn't. If I some how missed such a change log, then ignore me.


Should be a change log on Rev's development page.

As for defining compatible, idk lol. I just figured that there had to be at least one or two devices that are either too old or too knew to work with the radio lol.


----------



## thonatos

msgreenf said:


> I never have this problem....maybe you have a display setting set wrong?


I do believe my do not make mistakes ....

as i know , this problem do happen on many devices with cm7...

it happens even after my factory wipe , so , it can be a setting problem .


----------



## zaq1

Just noticed today that on 7/29, volume buttons in call do not change the call volume when the screen is off.

Make a call
Put it up to your face so that the screen turns off
Try to change volume


----------



## Byakushiki

Virtual kb is now silenced when music is playing? 8-2 build btw, and I actually kinda like it that way.


----------



## Asphyx

Byakushiki said:


> Virtual kb is now silenced when music is playing? 8-2 build btw, and I actually kinda like it that way.


Rev said that CVPS is working on a custom Audiolib that when completed should fix BT and maybe some other Audio issues we may find.


----------



## RevNumbers

"Asphyx said:


> Rev said that CVPS is working on a custom Audiolib that when completed should fix BT and maybe some other Audio issues we may find.


*may* fix it... but if nothing else it'll make it easier for us to fix it


----------



## Xplorer4x4

Asphyx said:


> There have really been no changes in the nightlies for about a week other than things that CM itself has changed.
> 
> But I get the feeling that is going to change as well as the buglist!


Still, it owuld be nice to know these changes.

I am guessing theres a big update on the horizon?


Aroth said:


> Should be a change log on Rev's development page.
> 
> As for defining compatible, idk lol. I just figured that there had to be at least one or two devices that are either too old or too knew to work with the radio lol.


There is a very basic change log on Revs site, but it only documents the major changes/fixes. I am interested in knowing everything that changes from nightly to nightly no matter how big or how small it is. It's not that I am trying to make extra work for Rev or 13th, but simply find it beneficial to have a real change log. Not just for testers but for 13th and other contributing developmental wise as this way if something breaks from one nightly to the next, having the list of changes can help make it easier to diagnose the problematic code.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Have you considered checking diffs at https://github.com/RevNumbers? I know that's an obvious solution to when you need changelogs, but&#8230; if you did, you wouldn't be asking, I guess?


----------



## Asphyx

Xplorer4x4 said:


> There is a very basic change log on Revs site, but it only documents the major changes/fixes. I am interested in knowing everything that changes from nightly to nightly no matter how big or how small it is. It's not that I am trying to make extra work for Rev or 13th, but simply find it beneficial to have a real change log. Not just for testers but for 13th and other contributing developmental wise as this way if something breaks from one nightly to the next, having the list of changes can help make it easier to diagnose the problematic code.


There are virtually 1000s of possible changes in every nightly because a majority of the changes are to CM itself and not just something Rev changed.
No FEATURES have been added what is going on are tweaks to fix bugs. And some of those fixes create new bugs!
Once it gets official status you will get a unified changelog to look at from CM. The whole point of putting out these nightlies is to find out what has changed from attempt to attempt.
If we really knew what was different or what worked and broke then we wouldn't be testing we would be official.

And truth is we have been so open about what has been worked on in the Dev Thread all you have to do is read there to know what may have changed and what may have broken.


----------



## megapinky

Hi

the last build is great, almost perfect, i found this bug, not as important as camera mirrored or BT :tongue2:

-when i try *228 reboot before finish, this happen when the screen turn off, if i keep the screen on during the reprogram, finished correctly.


Code:


<br />
08-02 21:11:09.298: DEBUG/AudioMsgHandler_CDMA(1525):  RDS Call state change msg<br />
08-02 21:11:09.298: DEBUG/AudioHardwareMot(1525): in handleCallConnected isConnected = 1<br />
08-02 21:11:09.298: DEBUG/AudioMgrRIL(1525): Sending accessory : 1<br />
08-02 21:11:09.298: DEBUG/AudioMgrRIL(1525): sending ecns = 1<br />
08-02 21:11:09.298: DEBUG/AudioHardwareMot(1525): doRouting devs: stereo 0x1, mono 0, input 0. Chose speaker Handset (gain 0xd) mic Handset (gain 0x1313)<br />
08-02 21:11:09.352: DEBUG/BT HS/HF(1767): CDMA call state: SINGLE_ACTIVE prev state:IDLE<br />
08-02 21:11:09.376: VERBOSE/NotificationService(1687): Active profile: Default<br />
08-02 21:11:09.384: INFO/PROFILE(1687): Group: Gmail containing : com.android.phone : false<br />
08-02 21:11:09.384: INFO/PROFILE(1687): Group: Phone containing : com.android.phone : true<br />
08-02 21:11:09.384: VERBOSE/NotificationService(1687): Pkg: com.android.phone group: Phone<br />
08-02 21:11:09.415: DEBUG/AudioMgrRIL(1525): Sending accessory : 1<br />
08-02 21:11:09.415: DEBUG/AudioMgrRIL(1525): sending ecns = 1<br />
08-02 21:11:09.415: DEBUG/AudioHardwareMot(1525): doRouting devs: stereo 0x1, mono 0, input 0. Chose speaker Handset (gain 0xd) mic Handset (gain 0x1313)<br />
08-02 21:11:09.415: DEBUG/AudioHardwareMot(1525): Output 0x134a8 exiting standby<br />
08-02 21:11:10.345: DEBUG/AudioFlinger(1525): setParameters(): io 1, keyvalue routing=2, tid 1670, calling tid 1525<br />
08-02 21:11:10.360: DEBUG/AudioHardwareMot(1525): [URL=AudioStreamOutMot::setParameters()]AudioStreamOutMot::setParameters()[/URL] routing=2<br />
08-02 21:11:10.360: DEBUG/AudioPostProcessor(1525): configPostProcessing() called, inputAccy= 40, outputAccy= 0, sampleRate= 44100, ringtoneMode= 0<br />
08-02 21:11:10.360: DEBUG/AudioMgrRIL(1525): Sending accessory : 3<br />
08-02 21:11:10.360: DEBUG/AudioMgrRIL(1525): sending ecns = 1<br />
08-02 21:11:10.368: DEBUG/AudioHardwareMot(1525): doRouting devs: stereo 0x2, mono 0, input 0. Chose speaker Speakerphone (gain 0xe) mic Speakerphone (gain 0x1010)<br />
08-02 21:11:10.368: DEBUG/AudioHardwareMot(1525): setVoiceVolume(0.285714) Setting in-call volume to 2 (available range is 0 to 7)<br />
08-02 21:11:10.368: DEBUG/AudioMgrRIL(1525): setting volume, volume = 2<br />
08-02 21:11:12.430: DEBUG/AudioHardwareMot(1525): [URL=AudioStreamOutMot::standby]AudioStreamOutMot::standby[/URL] called<br />
08-02 21:11:12.430: DEBUG/AudioHardwareMot(1525): Output 0x134a8 entering standby<br />
08-02 21:11:12.430: DEBUG/AudioHardwareMot(1525): Closing Output device<br />
08-02 21:11:16.431: INFO/DTMFTwelveKeyDialer(1767): dtmfsent = 1<br />
08-02 21:11:16.470: DEBUG/AudioMgrRIL(1525): Sending accessory : 3<br />
08-02 21:11:16.477: DEBUG/AudioMgrRIL(1525): sending ecns = 1<br />
08-02 21:11:16.477: DEBUG/AudioHardwareMot(1525): doRouting devs: stereo 0x2, mono 0, input 0. Chose speaker Speakerphone (gain 0xe) mic Speakerphone (gain 0x1010)<br />
08-02 21:11:16.477: DEBUG/AudioHardwareMot(1525): Output 0x134a8 exiting standby<br />
08-02 21:11:18.399: INFO/DTMFTwelveKeyDialer(1767): dtmfsent = 0<br />
08-02 21:11:18.931: DEBUG/dalvikvm(1932): GC_EXPLICIT freed 546K, 45% free 4503K/8135K, external 2307K/2380K, paused 65ms<br />
08-02 21:11:21.561: DEBUG/AudioHardwareMot(1525): [URL=AudioStreamOutMot::standby]AudioStreamOutMot::standby[/URL] called<br />
08-02 21:11:21.561: DEBUG/AudioHardwareMot(1525): Output 0x134a8 entering standby<br />
08-02 21:11:21.563: DEBUG/AudioHardwareMot(1525): Closing Output device<br />
08-02 21:11:27.985: DEBUG/dalvikvm(2119): GC_EXPLICIT freed 235K, 48% free 3166K/6023K, external 0K/0K, paused 60ms<br />
08-02 21:11:37.688: DEBUG/dalvikvm(1754): GC_CONCURRENT freed 334K, 48% free 3160K/6023K, external 838K/993K, paused 5ms+8ms<br />
08-02 21:11:39.212: DEBUG/dalvikvm(2162): GC_EXPLICIT freed 156K, 45% free 3783K/6855K, external 0K/0K, paused 72ms<br />
08-02 21:11:45.923: DEBUG/dalvikvm(2178): GC_EXPLICIT freed 108K, 48% free 2987K/5639K, external 9K/520K, paused 70ms<br />
08-02 21:12:04.813: INFO/TelephonyRegistry(1687): notifyServiceState: 0 home   33400  EvDo rev. A CSS supported 0 1525RoamInd: 1DefRoamInd: 1EmergOnly: false<br />
08-02 21:12:12.821: DEBUG/dalvikvm(2257): GC_EXPLICIT freed 5K, 50% free 3016K/5959K, external 0K/512K, paused 69ms<br />
08-02 21:12:14.986: ERROR/RDS(1538): RdsReadSvrMsg: READ HEADER FAIL 0<br />
08-02 21:12:14.986: ERROR/mdm_panicd(1538): connection broken - recreate socket<br />
08-02 21:12:14.986: INFO/mdm_panicd(1538): Subscribed to RDS_MSG_ID_UNSOL_IPC_FAILURE<br />
08-02 21:12:14.986: INFO/mdm_panicd(1538): RDS Socket resd something on gUnsolicitedFd = 4 <br />
08-02 21:12:14.986: ERROR/mdm_panicd(1538): Unsolicited message too short: expected at least 32 bytes, got 0<br />
08-02 21:12:14.986: DEBUG/mdm_panicd(1538): Unsolicited thread finished<br />
08-02 21:12:14.993: ERROR/mdm_panicd(1538): Modem panic detected, reboot system!<br />

-##PROGRAM dont work on dialer, maybe is something related to this:


Code:


<br />
08-02 19:55:30.496: INFO/PackageManager(1687): /system/app/ProgramMenuSystem.apk changed; collecting certs<br />
08-02 19:55:30.512: WARN/PackageManager(1687): Signature mismatch for shared user : SharedUserSetting{405b9828 android.uid.system/1000}<br />
08-02 19:55:30.512: ERROR/PackageManager(1687): Package com.motorola.pgmsystem has no signatures that match those in shared user android.uid.system; ignoring!<br />
08-02 19:55:30.527: INFO/PackageManager(1687): /system/app/ProgramMenu.apk changed; collecting certs<br />
08-02 19:55:30.543: WARN/PackageManager(1687): Signature mismatch for shared user : SharedUserSetting{405b9b18 android.uid.phone/1001}<br />
08-02 19:55:30.543: ERROR/PackageManager(1687): Package com.motorola.programmenu has no signatures that match those in shared user android.uid.phone; ignoring!<br />
08-02 19:55:30.582: INFO/PackageManager(1687): /system/app/PhoneConfig.apk changed; collecting certs<br />
08-02 19:55:30.637: WARN/PackageManager(1687): Signature mismatch for shared user : SharedUserSetting{405b9b18 android.uid.phone/1001}<br />
08-02 19:55:30.637: ERROR/PackageManager(1687): Package com.motorola.hiddenmenu has no signatures that match those in shared user android.uid.phone; ignoring!

- When i use "Sensor Dump" from market my temp sensor dont work, after i test temp sensor, if i turn off the screen never turn on again until reboot


Code:


<br />
08-02 19:50:34.659: INFO/power(1675): *** set_screen_state 1<br />
08-02 19:50:34.839: DEBUG/SurfaceFlinger(1675): Screen about to return, flinger = 0x941a8<br />
08-02 19:50:35.144: DEBUG/WifiService(1675): ACTION_SCREEN_ON<br />
08-02 19:50:35.269: INFO/TelephonyRegistry(1675): notifyServiceState: 0 home   33400  EvDo rev. A CSS supported 0 1525RoamInd: 1DefRoamInd: 1EmergOnly: false<br />
08-02 19:50:36.167: DEBUG/SettingsAppWidgetProvider(2264): Widget is from a previous version... Let's update<br />
08-02 19:50:36.175: DEBUG/SettingsAppWidgetProvider(2264): No instances yet... Wait for at least one instance to exist before adding global settings<br />
08-02 19:50:36.198: WARN/InputManagerService(1675): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]<br />
08-02 19:50:37.120: DEBUG/WifiService(1675): acquireWifiLockLocked: WifiLock{NetworkLocationProvider type=2 [email protected]}<br />
08-02 19:50:37.269: INFO/TelephonyRegistry(1675): notifyServiceState: 0 home   33400  EvDo rev. A CSS supported 0 1525RoamInd: 1DefRoamInd: 1EmergOnly: false<br />
08-02 19:50:39.980: INFO/ActivityManager(1675): Starting: Intent { cmp=org.cvpcs.android.sensordump/.ASensor (has extras) } from pid 2723<br />
08-02 19:50:40.019: ERROR/Sensors(1675): ECS_IOCTL_APP_SET_XXX failed (Not a typewriter)<br />
08-02 19:50:40.019: ERROR/SensorService(1675): Error activating sensor 7 (Not a typewriter)<br />
08-02 19:50:40.253: INFO/ActivityManager(1675): Displayed org.cvpcs.android.sensordump/.ASensor: +255ms<br />
08-02 19:50:42.152: DEBUG/libgps(1675): GpsInterface_inject_location( 18.902314, -99.240985, 86.000 )<br />
08-02 19:50:42.152: DEBUG/libgps(1675): MPDINJPOS_REQ msg id 12015<br />
08-02 19:50:47.183: DEBUG/WifiService(1675): releaseWifiLockLocked: WifiLock{NetworkLocationProvider type=2 [email protected]}<br />
08-02 19:50:48.081: DEBUG/libgps(1675): GpsInterface_inject_location( 18.902437, -99.241048, 87.000 )<br />
08-02 19:50:48.081: DEBUG/libgps(1675): MPDINJPOS_REQ msg id 12015<br />
08-02 19:50:49.293: INFO/power(1675): *** set_screen_state 0

-Compass sensor show some errors 


Code:


<br />
08-02 19:55:22.012: INFO/AKMD2(1535): AK8975/B for Android v1.1.0.1216 (Library: v1.2.0.1217) started.<br />
08-02 19:49:57.034: INFO/ActivityManager(1675): Starting: Intent { cmp=org.cvpcs.android.sensordump/.ASensor (has extras) } from pid 2723<br />
08-02 19:49:57.097: INFO/AKMD2(1534): akmd2 : Compass Opened.<br />
08-02 19:49:57.128: ERROR/AKMD2(1534): x = -13, y = -52, z = 974<br />
08-02 19:49:57.253: ERROR/AKMD2(1534): x = -13, y = -52, z = 974<br />
08-02 19:49:57.331: INFO/ActivityManager(1675): Displayed org.cvpcs.android.sensordump/.ASensor: +274ms<br />
08-02 19:49:57.379: ERROR/AKMD2(1534): x = -13, y = -52, z = 974<br />
08-02 19:49:57.503: ERROR/AKMD2(1534): x = -13, y = -52, z = 974<br />

Thanks for the great work :androidwink:


----------



## the tourist

I'm using 8/3 build and it's great. I don't use any bt devices so that bug never has bothered me at all. I have the issue that a lot of other users have stated concerning reboot needed to go from wi-fi to 3g or vice versa. I used to use widgetsoid on fission and still did while flashing the early versions of cm7 for d2g. I had problems with it working as well so stopped installing it after a while since there were built in power notification widgets.. I can't seem to change anything like screen timeout or brightness past one click. For example, I had my screen timeout settings for the widget button at 15s, 1m, and 5m. if I am currently at 15 seconds and I click the toggle button it will change to 1 min but if I click it again to go to 5 minutes it just keeps saying 'screen timeout set to 1 minute unless I reboot.

Anyway, not too big of a deal because of everything else that does work properly with this highly customizable ROM. I assume that issue will be worked on soon enough now that some of the other bugs are fixed.

Keep up the great work.


----------



## Kpt.Phalkon

battery pulls seem to break things...I have perfectly working settings 99% of the time. a solid reboot never causes issues but if i have to pull the battery everything comes back broken.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

Gasai Yuno said:


> Have you considered checking diffs at https://github.com/RevNumbers? I know that's an obvious solution to when you need changelogs, but&#8230; if you did, you wouldn't be asking, I guess?


Thanks for the link but thats not quite what I was looking for.



Asphyx said:


> There are virtually 1000s of possible changes in every nightly because a majority of the changes are to CM itself and not just something Rev changed.
> No FEATURES have been added what is going on are tweaks to fix bugs. And some of those fixes create new bugs!
> Once it gets official status you will get a unified changelog to look at from CM. The whole point of putting out these nightlies is to find out what has changed from attempt to attempt.
> If we really knew what was different or what worked and broke then we wouldn't be testing we would be official.
> 
> And truth is we have been so open about what has been worked on in the Dev Thread all you have to do is read there to know what may have changed and what may have broken.


 Are thousands of changes possible between nighties? Sure, but highly unlikely. I would guess there are less then 25 total changes a night not counting anything carried over from the official change log. Personally, I would think it would be better NOT to include nightly bug fixes from the official CM7 repo because it increases the chances of breaking things. Focusing on general stability on things explicitly broken in the code we have now, then integrating known bug fixes at a latter time. You could argue it creates more work, but working on getting the build stable based around our device, then integrating fixes that are not so much device dependent.

As far as an actual change log, I think your some what misinterpreting the point. As you said, when one change is made it may break something else. However, when things are documented it helps give us the testers something specific to focus on. Say in the next nightly it was documented:
Bluetooth hopefully fixed
Ok so this gives us something to focus on initally. So let's try bluetooth before we get in to heavily testing other things. You turn on bluetooth, and you wi-fi connection dies. We know bluetooth was worked on, so it is in the best interest to roll back the bluetooth changes and leave bluetooth itself semi broken rather then broken bluetooth and wi-fi.

As for the dev thread...yeah the thread is 333 pages long with 3325 over the course of 15 days, breaks down to an average of ~221 posts per day. Considering my previous experiences in development, I can only imagine how useless a majority of those posts are. Threads in them selves are cluster f...s of spam usually ranging from "cool, thanks," to "great job." By all means devs like 13th and Rev deserve positive motivation like that, but it doesn't generally contribute to an organized interpretation of what all is being changed.


----------



## RevNumbers

Luckily none of that is an issue since I submitted for official and nothing can be modified while we wait ;-)

Rev


----------



## Xplorer4x4

RevNumbers said:


> Luckily none of that is an issue since I submitted for official and nothing can be modified while we wait ;-)
> 
> Rev


That works to 

Have a quick question though, is it known weather or not it matters what build version we come from in regards to stock 229 or 330? I know when using liberty and the D2G romer, things were more stable when using 330 as a base. Just wondered if this has been considered as a possible issue. Given the way CM7 boots, I dont think it truly matters, but just checking all the same.


----------



## RevNumbers

"Xplorer4x4 said:


> That works to
> 
> Have a quick question though, is it known weather or not it matters what build version we come from in regards to stock 229 or 330? I know when using liberty and the D2G romer, things were more stable when using 330 as a base. Just wondered if this has been considered as a possible issue. Given the way CM7 boots, I dont think it truly matters, but just checking all the same.


That's a good question I'm not sure we've fully tested that... Guess it's on the todo list now lol

Rev


----------



## aceoyame

I've always used .330. .29 is closer to source but it has none of the kernel changes made in .330 to fix stuff. I would probably say use .330


----------



## aceoyame

I've always used .330. .29 is closer to source but it has none of the kernel changes made in .330 to fix stuff. I would probably say use .330


----------



## Xplorer4x4

aceoyame said:


> I've always used .330. .29 is closer to source but it has none of the kernel changes made in .330 to fix stuff. I would probably say use .330


But is it really relevant? With Liberty and D2G Romer we were using the stock kernal. If memory serves me right, with CM7, the stock kernal is not used with in CM7 itself so I would think it is irrelevant, but I did want to throw that out there as a possible culprit of the bluetooth problems among other things.

Another bug for the list, not sure how many people it will affect but it seems we are unable to choose a different input method then the "Android Keyboard." To reproduce, grab Go Keyboard, or any other soft keyboard(tried with Better Keyboard 8 as well so I can only assume this applies to all soft keyboards). Settings->Language & Keyboard->Go Keyboard Settings->Enable Go Keyboard->Click Step 1. Choose go keyboard(assuming you already checked the box for go keyboard on the previous screen, notice the box is no longer ticked). Now choose Go Keyboard Settings again, choose Enable Go Keyboard again. Click Step 2 Switch to Go Keyboard. Only thing that shows up is Android Keyboard.


----------



## phrir1

I use smart keyboard pro and it works flawlessly so far.


----------



## Asphyx

Xplorer4x4 said:


> But is it really relevant? With Liberty and D2G Romer we were using the stock kernal. If memory serves me right, with CM7, the stock kernal is not used with in CM7 itself so I would think it is irrelevant, but I did want to throw that out there as a possible culprit of the bluetooth problems among other things.
> 
> Another bug for the list, not sure how many people it will affect but it seems we are unable to choose a different input method then the "Android Keyboard." To reproduce, grab Go Keyboard, or any other soft keyboard(tried with Better Keyboard 8 as well so I can only assume this applies to all soft keyboards). Settings->Language & Keyboard->Go Keyboard Settings->Enable Go Keyboard->Click Step 1. Choose go keyboard(assuming you already checked the box for go keyboard on the previous screen, notice the box is no longer ticked). Now choose Go Keyboard Settings again, choose Enable Go Keyboard again. Click Step 2 Switch to Go Keyboard. Only thing that shows up is Android Keyboard.


Rev has already established if I'm not mistaken that the problem with BT is not related to Kernel but Libaudio.so
The one that works for BT is incompatible with the Video Encoder and he traded off the BT for the Encoder as it has much bigger ramifications to other operations than BT does.
The D2/DX has a similar but REVERSE issue. Not sure if they have Phone working but not voice command or if it's they hear you but you can't hear them...Rev could tell you.

CVPS is writing a custom libaudio that should solve that problem for both units.

I'm more concerned about the Sticky Settings and quirky radio system. If we get rejected for Official it's going to be because of that.

And on a disappointing note seems no one has looked at the Gerrit submission since the night it was submitted.


----------



## jt1359

Xplorer4x4 said:


> But is it really relevant? With Liberty and D2G Romer we were using the stock kernal. If memory serves me right, with CM7, the stock kernal is not used with in CM7 itself so I would think it is irrelevant, but I did want to throw that out there as a possible culprit of the bluetooth problems among other things.
> 
> Another bug for the list, not sure how many people it will affect but it seems we are unable to choose a different input method then the "Android Keyboard." To reproduce, grab Go Keyboard, or any other soft keyboard(tried with Better Keyboard 8 as well so I can only assume this applies to all soft keyboards). Settings->Language & Keyboard->Go Keyboard Settings->Enable Go Keyboard->Click Step 1. Choose go keyboard(assuming you already checked the box for go keyboard on the previous screen, notice the box is no longer ticked). Now choose Go Keyboard Settings again, choose Enable Go Keyboard again. Click Step 2 Switch to Go Keyboard. Only thing that shows up is Android Keyboard.


Asphyx kind of answered this already but just to be clear, it's not that it won't let you pick another keyboard, it's that the settings aren't sticking. Reboot after checking another keyboard and unchecking the Android keyboard, it should work


----------



## jt1359

Xplorer4x4 said:


> But is it really relevant? With Liberty and D2G Romer we were using the stock kernal. If memory serves me right, with CM7, the stock kernal is not used with in CM7 itself so I would think it is irrelevant, but I did want to throw that out there as a possible culprit of the bluetooth problems among other things.
> 
> Another bug for the list, not sure how many people it will affect but it seems we are unable to choose a different input method then the "Android Keyboard." To reproduce, grab Go Keyboard, or any other soft keyboard(tried with Better Keyboard 8 as well so I can only assume this applies to all soft keyboards). Settings->Language & Keyboard->Go Keyboard Settings->Enable Go Keyboard->Click Step 1. Choose go keyboard(assuming you already checked the box for go keyboard on the previous screen, notice the box is no longer ticked). Now choose Go Keyboard Settings again, choose Enable Go Keyboard again. Click Step 2 Switch to Go Keyboard. Only thing that shows up is Android Keyboard.


 Asphyx kind of answered this already but just to be clear, it's not that it won't let you pick another keyboard, it's that the settings aren't sticking. Reboot after checking another keyboard and unchecking the Android keyboard, it should work


----------



## Asphyx

jt1359 said:


> Asphyx kind of answered this already but just to be clear, it's not that it won't let you pick another keyboard, it's that the settings aren't sticking. Reboot after checking another keyboard and unchecking the Android keyboard, it should work


Whats with the site today? Keeps erroring and making double posts...LOL

As for the settings issue. I am 99.9 sure the problem with settings is not a WRITING issue but a reading issue.
if it was a writing issue then a reboot would not solve the issue because the setting would never be written in the first place for a reboot to read it.
It has to be a READING issue where the setting gets read but because the application can not read the change it reverts back to what was set before the writing of that setting.

Init.rc chowns the /data folder to system system
It chmods it to 771

That means Owner and group (system in both cases here) can write read and execute. Public can only execute.
Same thing for /Cache only difference is it is chowned to the cache group not system (Thats seems reasonable)

Now either we need to set that to 775 so that they can be read properly or we need to check to see if everything is assigned to the groups neede to read those settings.

And I just noticed that there appears to be a typo in init.rc I hadn't noticed before and it could also be the problem.


Code:


<br />
# create basic filesystem structure<br />
    mkdir /data/misc 01771 system misc

My guess is that should be 0771 not 01771!

And can anyone tell me what ttyHS0 and mot_whisper user and group is about?
found this in ueventd.CDMA


Code:


/dev/ttyHS0               0660   mot_whisper mot_whisper<br />

It seems to have something to do with UMTS when I search ttyHS0 on Google.
And it would seem to have group and owners CM is very unlikely to have defined. Could explain some GSM issues


----------



## x13thangelx

RevNumbers said:


> Luckily none of that is an issue since I submitted for official and nothing can be modified while we wait ;-)
> 
> Rev


True, however theres still changes going on in the main CM tree, otherwise there would be no reason repo sync on the buildbot before it builds. Besides, i might be adding things into the unofficial ngihtlies (I'll let Rev know if i do and it would be listed above the download link on his site).


----------



## RevNumbers

"x13thangelx said:


> True, however theres still changes going on in the main CM tree, otherwise there would be no reason repo sync on the buildbot before it builds. Besides, i might be adding things into the unofficial ngihtlies (I'll let Rev know if i do and it would be listed above the download link on his site).


And any changes to the main tree can be found in the official nightlies changelog 

Rev


----------



## Xplorer4x4

Asphyx said:


> Rev has already established if I'm not mistaken that the problem with BT is not related to Kernel but Libaudio.so
> The one that works for BT is incompatible with the Video Encoder and he traded off the BT for the Encoder as it has much bigger ramifications to other operations than BT does.
> The D2/DX has a similar but REVERSE issue. Not sure if they have Phone working but not voice command or if it's they hear you but you can't hear them...Rev could tell you.
> 
> CVPS is writing a custom libaudio that should solve that problem for both units.
> 
> I'm more concerned about the Sticky Settings and quirky radio system. If we get rejected for Official it's going to be because of that.
> 
> And on a disappointing note seems no one has looked at the Gerrit submission since the night it was submitted.


I wasn't meaning to imply that it was kernal related specifically, but rather that CM7, from the way I understand it so please correct me if I am wrong, is booting the stock moto kernal at first, but then it is hijacked and forced to load the kernal in CM7 as well as the rest of the rom. From that point onward CM7 is a completely unique rom for the D2(G)/DX since it functions on it's own kernal and enabling us to completely remove blur and freeing us from any connections from moto. Previous roms like Liberty,Squidly,Apex,Zombie Stomped, Hexxen,AngelRom and other D2/D2G removed blur as much as possible, but no matter what, there were remnants of blur still with in the code that could never be removed in order to provide a functioning rom.

I assume you mean the video encoder for the camera? Just making sure it was not a typo referring to video decoding for watching videos.

Personally I do not see what difference it makes if this is official or unofficial, but I have to agree. I was a bit surprised this would be submitted for official status in the state it is in.



jt1359 said:


> Asphyx kind of answered this already but just to be clear, it's not that it won't let you pick another keyboard, it's that the settings aren't sticking. Reboot after checking another keyboard and unchecking the Android keyboard, it should work


 Not sure where that was explained, but I didnt see the bug in the first post so I thought I would throw it in there. Personally it makes no difference to me as I dont really use the soft keyboard.


----------



## RevNumbers

2nd init doesn't change the kernel used... all it does it give us the ability to hijack the init process and replace it with our own... so the kernel remains the same, but we are able to change absolutely everything else... so we don't need the blur processes that the stock init requires

in response to the state of this ROM... it has more working than the official DX nightlies... so i'm not sure what the big deal is?

Rev


----------



## zaq1

I just flashed 8/2 and I can't get a data connection to work. I had the same problem on a bunch of builds between 7/19 and 7/28 (7/29 worked). When I do *#*#4636#*#* it won't let me turn on the radio, change the network type or set the radio band (and I'm not talking about the settings not sticking; they never change). I tried getting a logcat but I don't see anything useful. Build.prop's ro.telephony.default_network is set to 4 and wifi works.

When I flashed, I formatted system, data and cache separately and I also tried fixing permissions. Help?

Edit: I found out how to change the log in alogcat. Sorry it's so long but it wouldn't clear the log and there might be something relevant.

I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Ch1 > AT+CLVL=7
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Read Ch1 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:RDS ( 1515): procAtRsp: ERROR Resp = 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:RDS ( 1515): , expected prefix = +CLVL
E/RIL:RDS ( 1515): procAtRsp: UNMATCHED RESPONSE - NO RESPONSE SENT, msgId=11003 
I/RIL:RDS ( 1515): makeRds: rdsHeader.msgId=10000
I/RIL:RDS ( 1515): procSubscrReq: msgId=10000
I/RIL:RDS ( 1515): procSubscrReq: Panic Daemon client
I/RIL:RDS ( 1515): procSubscrReq: numMsg=1
I/RIL:RDS ( 1515): procSubscrReq: send OK, fd=28 
I/RIL:RDS ( 1515): onReq: no BP access for this req
I/RIL:RDS ( 1515): makeRds: rdsHeader.msgId=11003
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Ch1 > AT+CLVL=4
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Read Ch1 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:RDS ( 1515): procAtRsp: ERROR Resp = 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:RDS ( 1515): , expected prefix = +CLVL
E/RIL:RDS ( 1515): procAtRsp: UNMATCHED RESPONSE - NO RESPONSE SENT, msgId=11003 
I/PHONE ( 1754): Network Mode set to 4
I/PHONE ( 1754): Cdma Subscription set to 1
I/PHONE ( 1754): RILClassname is 
I/RILC ( 1515): libril: new connection
I/RIL:MAIN( 1515): curState: Returns 0 
I/RIL:MAIN( 1515): getVer+
I/RILC ( 1515): RIL Daemon version: dbretzm1_DROID2_COMMON_MOTO_RIL_01.35.00R_ver2RILH
I/RILJ ( 1754): Connected to 'rild' socket
I/PHONE ( 1754): Creating CDMAPhone
D/RILJ ( 1754): [UNSL]< UNSOL_RESPONSE_RADIO_STATE_CHANGED RADIO_OFF
D/RILB ( 1754): Notifying: radio available
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0000]> SCREEN_STATE: true
I/RIL:MAIN( 1515): onReq: reqCode = 61, dataLen = 4
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Ch0 > AT+SCRN=1
D/PHONE ( 1754): mDoesRilSendMultipleCallRing=false
D/PHONE ( 1754): mCallRingDelay=1000
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Read Ch0 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 1515): parOkErr: ERROR RSP, Rsp = 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 1515): , prefix = +SCRN
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0000]< SCREEN_STATE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): [CdmaDataConnection-1] DataConnection constructor E
D/CDMA ( 1754): [CdmaDataConnection-1] clearSettings
D/CDMA ( 1754): [CdmaDataConnection-1] DataConnection constructor X
D/CDMA ( 1754): [CdmaDataConnection-1] Made CdmaDataConnection-1
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0001]> RADIO_POWER
I/RIL:MAIN( 1515): onReq: reqCode = 23, dataLen = 4
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Ch0 > AT+CFUN=1
D/CDMA ( 1754): [CdmaServiceStateTracker] Poll ServiceState done: oldSS=[1 home null null null Unknown CSS not supported 0 0RoamInd: 0DefRoamInd: 0EmergOnly: false] newSS=[3 home null null null Unknown CSS not supported -1 -1RoamInd: -1DefRoamInd: -1EmergOnly: false]
D/CDMA ( 1754): [CdmaDataConnection-1] DcInactiveState: msg.what=EVENT_RESET, ignore we're already reset
D/CDMA ( 1754): [CdmaDataConnection-1] NotifyDisconnectCompleted
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Read Ch0 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 1515): parOkErr: ERROR RSP, Rsp = 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 1515): , prefix = +CFUN
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0001]< RADIO_POWER error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): [DataConnection] Stop poll NetStat
D/CDMA ( 1754): [CdmaDataConnection-1] clearSettings
D/CDMA ( 1754): [IccCard] Broadcasting intent ACTION_SIM_STATE_CHANGED NOT_READY reason null
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0002]> BASEBAND_VERSION
I/RIL:MAIN( 1515): onReq: reqCode = 51, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=10000,0,0,0
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0003]> RIL_REQUEST_DEVICE_IDENTITY
I/RIL:MAIN( 1515): onReq: reqCode = 98, dataLen = 0
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_RADIO_OFF_OR_NOT_AVAILABLE Received
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:RDE ( 1515): parseNVData: NULL STRING OR ERROR
E/RIL:RDE ( 1515): parseBPVer: PARSE ERROR
I/RIL:MOD ( 1515): onReqComp: Ch4 process reqCode = 98
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=24,0,0,0
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0002]< BASEBAND_VERSION error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:RDE ( 1515): parseNVData: NULL STRING OR ERROR
E/RIL:RDE ( 1515): parseDeviceId: PARSE ERROR
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0003]< RIL_REQUEST_DEVICE_IDENTITY error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): getDeviceId(): MEID is not initialized use ESN
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0004]> SCREEN_STATE: true
I/RIL:MAIN( 1515): onReq: reqCode = 61, dataLen = 4
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Ch0 > AT+SCRN=1
D/CDMA ( 1754): [DataConnection] Stop poll NetStat
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Read Ch0 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 1515): parOkErr: ERROR RSP, Rsp = 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 1515): , prefix = +SCRN
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0004]< SCREEN_STATE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0005]> REQUEST_SET_LOCATION_UPDATES: true
I/RIL:MAIN( 1515): onReq: reqCode = 76, dataLen = 4
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Ch0 > AT+LOCUP=1
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Read Ch0 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 1515): parOkErr: ERROR RSP, Rsp = 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 1515): , prefix = +LOCUP
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0005]< REQUEST_SET_LOCATION_UPDATES error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): getDeviceId(): MEID is not initialized use ESN
D/CDMA ( 1754): getDeviceId(): MEID is not initialized use ESN
D/PHONE ( 1754): VM: PhoneSubInfo.getVoiceMailNUmber: 
D/PHONE ( 1754): VM: PhoneSubInfo.getVoiceMailNUmber: 
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0006]> REQUEST_GET_PREFERRED_NETWORK_TYPE
I/RIL:MAIN( 1515): onReq: reqCode = 74, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=10002,0,0,0
D/CDMA ( 1754): getDeviceId(): MEID is not initialized use ESN
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:RDE ( 1515): parseNVData: NULL STRING OR ERROR
E/RIL:RDE ( 1515): parPrefNwType: parNVData1 FAILED
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0006]< REQUEST_GET_PREFERRED_NETWORK_TYPE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0007]> REQUEST_SET_PREFERRED_NETWORK_TYPE : 7
I/RIL:MAIN( 1515): onReq: reqCode = 73, dataLen = 4
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Ch4 > AT+SRDE=10002,0,0,3,000200
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 1515): parOkErr: ERROR RSP, Rsp = 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 1515): , prefix = +SRDE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0007]< REQUEST_SET_PREFERRED_NETWORK_TYPE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0008]> REQUEST_GET_PREFERRED_NETWORK_TYPE
I/RIL:MAIN( 1515): onReq: reqCode = 74, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=10002,0,0,0
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:RDE ( 1515): parseNVData: NULL STRING OR ERROR
E/RIL:RDE ( 1515): parPrefNwType: parNVData1 FAILED
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0008]< REQUEST_GET_PREFERRED_NETWORK_TYPE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0009]> REQUEST_GET_PREFERRED_NETWORK_TYPE
I/RIL:MAIN( 1515): onReq: reqCode = 74, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=10002,0,0,0
D/CDMA ( 1754): getDeviceId(): MEID is not initialized use ESN
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:RDE ( 1515): parseNVData: NULL STRING OR ERROR
E/RIL:RDE ( 1515): parPrefNwType: parNVData1 FAILED
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0009]< REQUEST_GET_PREFERRED_NETWORK_TYPE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0010]> REQUEST_SET_PREFERRED_NETWORK_TYPE : 7
I/RIL:MAIN( 1515): onReq: reqCode = 73, dataLen = 4
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Ch4 > AT+SRDE=10002,0,0,3,000200
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 1515): parOkErr: ERROR RSP, Rsp = 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 1515): , prefix = +SRDE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0010]< REQUEST_SET_PREFERRED_NETWORK_TYPE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0011]> REQUEST_GET_PREFERRED_NETWORK_TYPE
I/RIL:MAIN( 1515): onReq: reqCode = 74, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=10002,0,0,0
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:RDE ( 1515): parseNVData: NULL STRING OR ERROR
E/RIL:RDE ( 1515): parPrefNwType: parNVData1 FAILED
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0011]< REQUEST_GET_PREFERRED_NETWORK_TYPE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0012]> QUERY_AVAILABLE_BAND_MODE
I/RIL:MAIN( 1515): onReq: reqCode = 66, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=10004,0,0,0
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=6,-13836,0,0
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:RDE ( 1515): parseNVData: NULL STRING OR ERROR
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0012]< QUERY_AVAILABLE_BAND_MODE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
I/RIL:MX ( 1515): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
W/RIL:MOD ( 1515): onRsp: Ch4, IDLE STATE, UNEXPECTED ATRSP, DISCARD
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0013]> SET_BAND_MODE 2
I/RIL:MAIN( 1515): onReq: reqCode = 65, dataLen = 4
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): RIL_Init+
I/RILISP( 2129): dispT+
I/RIL:UTL ( 2129): setupRilDir: RIL DIR ready (mode=16889)
I/RILISP( 2129): dispT: Panic Logging Enabled
I/RIL:CC ( 2129): CallCntrl+
D/RILPPC( 2129): Constructing PppdControl; this=0xa548
D/RIL:MDM ( 2129): Constructing Modem; this=0xa4f0
I/RIL:MOSMS( 2129): MoSms+
I/RIL:LBS ( 2129): Lbs+
I/RIL:ICC ( 2129): Icc+
I/RIL:MSC ( 2129): Misc+
I/RIL:MTSMS( 2129): MtSms+
I/RIL:RRDR( 2129): rspRdrT: Opening tty ports
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): openMuxPorts: numretries = 500, sleepbtwretries = 2, Log Mask = FFD7
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): openMuxPorts: Opening tty ports
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): openMuxPorts: UNABLE TO OPEN DEVICE /dev/ts0710mux0, ERROR 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): openMuxPorts: OPENED device = /dev/ts0710mux1, fd=16
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): openMuxPorts: OPENED device = /dev/ts0710mux2, fd=17
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): openMuxPorts: OPENED device = /dev/ts0710mux3, fd=18
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): openMuxPorts: OPENED device = /dev/ts0710mux4, fd=19
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): openMuxPorts: OPENED device = /dev/ts0710mux5, fd=20
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): openMuxPorts: OPENED device = /dev/ts0710mux8, fd=21
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): openMuxPorts: tty ports successfully opened
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): openMuxPorts: Attempting unopened channels for the second time
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): openMuxPorts: UNABLE TO OPEN DEVICE FOR SECOND TIME /dev/ts0710mux0, ERROR 19
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): openMuxPorts: ALREADY OPEN device = /dev/ts0710mux1, fd=16
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): openMuxPorts: ALREADY OPEN device = /dev/ts0710mux2, fd=17
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): openMuxPorts: ALREADY OPEN device = /dev/ts0710mux3, fd=18
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): openMuxPorts: ALREADY OPEN device = /dev/ts0710mux4, fd=19
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): openMuxPorts: ALREADY OPEN device = /dev/ts0710mux5, fd=20
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): openMuxPorts: ALREADY OPEN device = /dev/ts0710mux8, fd=21
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): curState: Returns 0 
I/RIL:RRDR( 2129): modem_mode 1 stirng 1
I/RIL:RDS ( 2129): initThrd: STARTED
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=8001,0,0,0
I/RIL:RDS ( 2129): initThrd: EXITING
I/RIL:RDS ( 2129): setupSrSo: Created socket 23
I/RIL:RDS ( 2129): setupSvrSock: unlink done err=0
I/RIL:RDS ( 2129): setupSrSo: bind OK
I/RIL:RDS ( 2129): setupSrSo: Listening
I/RIL:RDS ( 2129): lstnr: Created and Listening on socket 23
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): rdData: READ FAILED 9
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): rdMux: readData FAILED, ERROR 9
E/RIL:MSC ( 2129): parseBpBoot: PARSE FAILED 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): rdData: READ FAILED 9
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): rdMux: readData FAILED, ERROR 9
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:RDE ( 2129): parseNVData: NULL STRING OR ERROR
E/RIL:RDE ( 2129): parseFib: BAD DATA LENGTH 0
I/RIL:MOD ( 2129): onReqComp: Ch4 process reqCode = 14001
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=6,99,0,0
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): rdData: READ FAILED 9
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): rdMux: readData FAILED, ERROR 9
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:RDE ( 2129): parseNVData: NULL STRING OR ERROR
I/RIL:MOD ( 2129): onReqComp: Ch4 process reqCode = 14002
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=6,100,0,0
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): rdData: READ FAILED 9
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): rdMux: readData FAILED, ERROR 9
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:RDE ( 2129): parseNVData: NULL STRING OR ERROR
I/RIL:MOD ( 2129): onReqComp: Ch4 process reqCode = 14003
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=6,101,0,0
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): rdData: READ FAILED 9
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): rdMux: readData FAILED, ERROR 9
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:RDE ( 2129): parseNVData: NULL STRING OR ERROR
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0014]> SET_BAND_MODE 2
I/RIL:RDS ( 2129): makeRds: rdsHeader.msgId=10000
I/RIL:RDS ( 2129): procSubscrReq: msgId=10000
I/RIL:RDS ( 2129): procSubscrReq: Panic Daemon client
I/RIL:RDS ( 2129): procSubscrReq: numMsg=1
I/RIL:RDS ( 2129): procSubscrReq: send OK, fd=24 
I/RIL:RDS ( 2129): onReq: no BP access for this req
I/RILJ ( 1754): 'rild' socket closed
I/RILJ ( 1754): java.io.IOException: Connection reset by peer
I/RILJ ( 1754): at android.net.LocalSocketImpl.readba_native(Native Method)
I/RILJ ( 1754): at android.net.LocalSocketImpl.access$400(LocalSocketImpl.java:29)
I/RILJ ( 1754): at android.net.LocalSocketImpl$SocketInputStream.read(LocalSocketImpl.java:92)
I/RILJ ( 1754): at com.android.internal.telephony.RIL.readRilMessage(RIL.java:468)
I/RILJ ( 1754): at com.android.internal.telephony.RIL.access$200(RIL.java:207)
I/RILJ ( 1754): at com.android.internal.telephony.RIL$RILReceiver.run(RIL.java:567)
I/RILJ ( 1754): at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:1019)
I/RILJ ( 1754): Disconnected from 'rild' socket
D/RILB ( 1754): Notifying: radio not available
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0013]< SET_BAND_MODE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: RADIO_NOT_AVAILABLE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0014]< SET_BAND_MODE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: RADIO_NOT_AVAILABLE
I/RILC ( 2129): libril: new connection
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): curState: Returns 0 
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): getVer+
I/RILC ( 2129): RIL Daemon version: dbretzm1_DROID2_COMMON_MOTO_RIL_01.35.00R_ver2RILH
D/CDMA ( 1754): [CdmaServiceStateTracker] Poll ServiceState done: oldSS=[3 home null null null Unknown CSS not supported -1 -1RoamInd: -1DefRoamInd: -1EmergOnly: false] newSS=[1 home null null null Unknown CSS not supported -1 -1RoamInd: -1DefRoamInd: -1EmergOnly: false]
I/RILJ ( 1754): Connected to 'rild' socket
D/RILJ ( 1754): [UNSL]< UNSOL_RESPONSE_RADIO_STATE_CHANGED RADIO_OFF
D/RILB ( 1754): Notifying: radio available
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0000]> SCREEN_STATE: true
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 61, dataLen = 4
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+SCRN=1
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0001]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0000]< SCREEN_STATE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0001]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0002]> RADIO_POWER
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 23, dataLen = 4
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CFUN=1
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0002]< RADIO_POWER error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): [CdmaServiceStateTracker] Poll ServiceState done: oldSS=[1 home null null null Unknown CSS not supported -1 -1RoamInd: -1DefRoamInd: -1EmergOnly: false] newSS=[3 home null null null Unknown CSS not supported -1 -1RoamInd: -1DefRoamInd: -1EmergOnly: false]
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0003]> BASEBAND_VERSION
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 51, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=10000,0,0,0
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0004]> RIL_REQUEST_DEVICE_IDENTITY
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 98, dataLen = 0
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): rdData: READ FAILED 9
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): rdMux: readData FAILED, ERROR 9
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:RDE ( 2129): parseNVData: NULL STRING OR ERROR
E/RIL:RDE ( 2129): parseBPVer: PARSE ERROR
I/RIL:MOD ( 2129): onReqComp: Ch4 process reqCode = 98
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=24,0,0,0
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0003]< BASEBAND_VERSION error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): rdData: READ FAILED 9
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): rdMux: readData FAILED, ERROR 9
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:RDE ( 2129): parseNVData: NULL STRING OR ERROR
E/RIL:RDE ( 2129): parseDeviceId: PARSE ERROR
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0004]< RIL_REQUEST_DEVICE_IDENTITY error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0005]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0005]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0006]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0006]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0007]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0007]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0008]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0008]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0009]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0009]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0010]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0010]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0011]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0011]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0012]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0012]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0013]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0013]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0014]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0014]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0015]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0015]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0016]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0016]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0017]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0017]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0018]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0018]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/CDMA ( 1754): getDeviceId(): MEID is not initialized use ESN
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0019]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0019]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0020]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0020]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0021]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0021]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0022]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0022]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0023]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0023]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0024]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0024]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0025]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0025]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0026]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0026]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0027]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0027]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0028]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0028]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0029]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0029]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0030]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0030]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0031]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0031]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0032]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0032]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0033]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0033]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0034]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0034]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0035]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0035]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0036]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0036]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0037]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0037]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0038]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0038]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0039]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0039]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0040]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0040]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0041]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0041]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0042]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0042]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0043]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0043]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0044]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0044]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0045]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0045]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0046]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0046]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0047]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0047]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0048]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0048]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0049]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0049]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0050]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0050]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0051]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0051]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0052]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0052]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0053]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0053]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0054]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0054]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0055]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0055]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0056]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0056]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0057]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0057]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0058]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0058]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0059]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0059]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0060]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0060]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0061]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0061]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0062]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0062]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0063]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0063]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0064]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0064]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0065]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0065]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0066]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0066]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0067]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0067]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0068]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0068]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0069]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0069]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0070]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0070]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0071]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0071]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0072]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0072]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0073]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0073]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0074]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0074]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0075]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0075]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0076]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch0 > AT+CLCC
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): wrData: WRITE FAILED 9
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0076]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0077]> QUERY_AVAILABLE_BAND_MODE
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 66, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=10004,0,0,0
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=6,-13836,0,0
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0078]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
I/RIL:MAIN( 2129): onReq: reqCode = 9, dataLen = 0
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): rdData: READ FAILED 9
E/RIL:MX ( 2129): rdMux: readData FAILED, ERROR 9
I/RIL:MX ( 2129): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RILJ ( 1754): Hit EOS reading message length
I/RILJ ( 1754): Disconnected from 'rild' socket
D/RILB ( 1754): Notifying: radio not available
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0077]< QUERY_AVAILABLE_BAND_MODE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: RADIO_NOT_AVAILABLE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0078]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: RADIO_NOT_AVAILABLE
D/CDMA ( 1754): [CdmaServiceStateTracker] Poll ServiceState done: oldSS=[3 home null null null Unknown CSS not supported -1 -1RoamInd: -1DefRoamInd: -1EmergOnly: false] newSS=[1 home null null null Unknown CSS not supported -1 -1RoamInd: -1DefRoamInd: -1EmergOnly: false]
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0000]> GET_CURRENT_CALLS
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0000]< GET_CURRENT_CALLS error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: RADIO_NOT_AVAILABLE
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/CDMA ( 1754): Event EVENT_POLL_CALLS_RESULT Received
D/CDMA ( 1754): [CdmaCallTracker] update phone state, old=IDLE new=IDLE
I/RIL:MAIN( 2147): RIL_Init+
I/RILISP( 2147): dispT+
I/RIL:UTL ( 2147): setupRilDir: RIL DIR ready (mode=16889)
I/RILISP( 2147): dispT: Panic Logging Enabled
I/RIL:CC ( 2147): CallCntrl+
D/RILPPC( 2147): Constructing PppdControl; this=0xa548
D/RIL:MDM ( 2147): Constructing Modem; this=0xa4f0
I/RIL:MOSMS( 2147): MoSms+
I/RIL:LBS ( 2147): Lbs+
I/RIL:ICC ( 2147): Icc+
I/RIL:MSC ( 2147): Misc+
I/RIL:MTSMS( 2147): MtSms+
I/RIL:RRDR( 2147): rspRdrT: Opening tty ports
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): openMuxPorts: numretries = 500, sleepbtwretries = 2, Log Mask = FFD7
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): openMuxPorts: Opening tty ports
I/RIL:RDS ( 2147): setupSrSo: Created socket 17
I/RIL:RDS ( 2147): setupSvrSock: unlink done err=0
I/RIL:RDS ( 2147): setupSrSo: bind OK
I/RIL:RDS ( 2147): setupSrSo: Listening
I/RIL:RDS ( 2147): lstnr: Created and Listening on socket 17
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): openMuxPorts: OPENED device = /dev/ts0710mux0, fd=16
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): openMuxPorts: OPENED device = /dev/ts0710mux1, fd=19
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): openMuxPorts: OPENED device = /dev/ts0710mux2, fd=20
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): openMuxPorts: OPENED device = /dev/ts0710mux3, fd=21
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): openMuxPorts: OPENED device = /dev/ts0710mux4, fd=22
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): openMuxPorts: OPENED device = /dev/ts0710mux5, fd=23
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): openMuxPorts: OPENED device = /dev/ts0710mux8, fd=24
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): openMuxPorts: tty ports successfully opened
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): openMuxPorts: Attempting unopened channels for the second time
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): openMuxPorts: ALREADY OPEN device = /dev/ts0710mux0, fd=16
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): openMuxPorts: ALREADY OPEN device = /dev/ts0710mux1, fd=19
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): openMuxPorts: ALREADY OPEN device = /dev/ts0710mux2, fd=20
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): openMuxPorts: ALREADY OPEN device = /dev/ts0710mux3, fd=21
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): openMuxPorts: ALREADY OPEN device = /dev/ts0710mux4, fd=22
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): openMuxPorts: ALREADY OPEN device = /dev/ts0710mux5, fd=23
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): openMuxPorts: ALREADY OPEN device = /dev/ts0710mux8, fd=24
I/RIL:MAIN( 2147): curState: Returns 0 
I/RIL:RRDR( 2147): modem_mode 1 stirng 1
I/RIL:RDS ( 2147): initThrd: STARTED
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=8001,0,0,0
I/RIL:RDS ( 2147): initThrd: EXITING
E/RIL:MSC ( 2147): parseBpBoot: PARSE FAILED 0000:ERROR=18
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:RDE ( 2147): parseNVData: NULL STRING OR ERROR
E/RIL:RDE ( 2147): parseFib: BAD DATA LENGTH 0
I/RIL:MOD ( 2147): onReqComp: Ch4 process reqCode = 14001
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=6,99,0,0
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:RDE ( 2147): parseNVData: NULL STRING OR ERROR
I/RIL:MOD ( 2147): onReqComp: Ch4 process reqCode = 14002
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=6,100,0,0
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:RDE ( 2147): parseNVData: NULL STRING OR ERROR
I/RIL:MOD ( 2147): onReqComp: Ch4 process reqCode = 14003
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=6,101,0,0
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:RDE ( 2147): parseNVData: NULL STRING OR ERROR
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0001]> SET_BAND_MODE 0
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0001]< SET_BAND_MODE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: RADIO_NOT_AVAILABLE
I/RILJ ( 1754): Connected to 'rild' socket
I/RILC ( 2147): libril: new connection
I/RIL:MAIN( 2147): curState: Returns 0 
I/RIL:MAIN( 2147): getVer+
I/RILC ( 2147): RIL Daemon version: dbretzm1_DROID2_COMMON_MOTO_RIL_01.35.00R_ver2RILH
D/RILJ ( 1754): [UNSL]< UNSOL_RESPONSE_RADIO_STATE_CHANGED RADIO_OFF
D/RILB ( 1754): Notifying: radio available
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0002]> SCREEN_STATE: true
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0003]> RADIO_POWER
D/CDMA ( 1754): [CdmaServiceStateTracker] Poll ServiceState done: oldSS=[1 home null null null Unknown CSS not supported -1 -1RoamInd: -1DefRoamInd: -1EmergOnly: false] newSS=[3 home null null null Unknown CSS not supported -1 -1RoamInd: -1DefRoamInd: -1EmergOnly: false]
I/RIL:MAIN( 2147): onReq: reqCode = 23, dataLen = 4
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Ch0 > AT+CFUN=1
I/RIL:MAIN( 2147): onReq: reqCode = 61, dataLen = 4
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0004]> BASEBAND_VERSION
I/RIL:MAIN( 2147): onReq: reqCode = 51, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=10000,0,0,0
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0005]> RIL_REQUEST_DEVICE_IDENTITY
I/RIL:MAIN( 2147): onReq: reqCode = 98, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Read Ch0 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 2147): parOkErr: ERROR RSP, Rsp = 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 2147): , prefix = +CFUN
I/RIL:MOD ( 2147): onReqComp: Ch0 process reqCode = 61
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Ch0 > AT+SCRN=1
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0003]< RADIO_POWER error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:RDE ( 2147): parseNVData: NULL STRING OR ERROR
E/RIL:RDE ( 2147): parseBPVer: PARSE ERROR
I/RIL:MOD ( 2147): onReqComp: Ch4 process reqCode = 98
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=24,0,0,0
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0004]< BASEBAND_VERSION error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Read Ch0 << 0000:ERROR=18
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 2147): parOkErr: ERROR RSP, Rsp = 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 2147): , prefix = +SCRN
E/RIL:RDE ( 2147): parseNVData: NULL STRING OR ERROR
E/RIL:RDE ( 2147): parseDeviceId: PARSE ERROR
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0002]< SCREEN_STATE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0005]< RIL_REQUEST_DEVICE_IDENTITY error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0006]> SCREEN_STATE: false
I/RIL:MAIN( 2147): onReq: reqCode = 61, dataLen = 4
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Ch0 > AT+SCRN=0
D/CDMA ( 1754): [DataConnection] Stop poll NetStat
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Read Ch0 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 2147): parOkErr: ERROR RSP, Rsp = 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 2147): , prefix = +SCRN
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0006]< SCREEN_STATE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0007]> SCREEN_STATE: true
I/RIL:MAIN( 2147): onReq: reqCode = 61, dataLen = 4
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Ch0 > AT+SCRN=1
D/CDMA ( 1754): [DataConnection] Stop poll NetStat
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Read Ch0 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 2147): parOkErr: ERROR RSP, Rsp = 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 2147): , prefix = +SCRN
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0007]< SCREEN_STATE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
E/RIL:MSC ( 2147): parRdsOkErr: UNEXPECTED RSP, expected prefix = +MPDTIME, rsp = 0000:ERROR=18
D/CDMA ( 1754): getDeviceId(): MEID is not initialized use ESN
D/CDMA ( 1754): getDeviceId(): MEID is not initialized use ESN
D/CDMA ( 1754): getDeviceId(): MEID is not initialized use ESN
D/CDMA ( 1754): getDeviceId(): MEID is not initialized use ESN
D/CDMA ( 1754): getDeviceId(): MEID is not initialized use ESN
D/CDMA ( 1754): getDeviceId(): MEID is not initialized use ESN
D/CDMA ( 1754): getDeviceId(): MEID is not initialized use ESN
D/CDMA ( 1754): getDeviceId(): MEID is not initialized use ESN
D/CDMA ( 1754): getDeviceId(): MEID is not initialized use ESN
D/CDMA ( 1754): getDeviceId(): MEID is not initialized use ESN
D/CDMA ( 1754): getDeviceId(): MEID is not initialized use ESN
D/CDMA ( 1754): getDeviceId(): MEID is not initialized use ESN
D/CDMA ( 1754): getDeviceId(): MEID is not initialized use ESN
D/CDMA ( 1754): getDeviceId(): MEID is not initialized use ESN
D/PHONE ( 1754): VM: PhoneSubInfo.getVoiceMailNUmber: 
D/CDMA ( 1754): getDeviceId(): MEID is not initialized use ESN
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0008]> REQUEST_SET_PREFERRED_NETWORK_TYPE : 7
I/RIL:MAIN( 2147): onReq: reqCode = 73, dataLen = 4
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Ch4 > AT+SRDE=10002,0,0,3,000200
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 2147): parOkErr: ERROR RSP, Rsp = 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 2147): , prefix = +SRDE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0008]< REQUEST_SET_PREFERRED_NETWORK_TYPE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0009]> REQUEST_GET_PREFERRED_NETWORK_TYPE
I/RIL:MAIN( 2147): onReq: reqCode = 74, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=10002,0,0,0
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:RDE ( 2147): parseNVData: NULL STRING OR ERROR
E/RIL:RDE ( 2147): parPrefNwType: parNVData1 FAILED
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0009]< REQUEST_GET_PREFERRED_NETWORK_TYPE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/PHONE ( 1754): VM: PhoneSubInfo.getVoiceMailNUmber: 
D/PHONE ( 1754): VM: PhoneSubInfo.getVoiceMailNUmber: 
D/PHONE ( 1754): VM: PhoneSubInfo.getVoiceMailNUmber: 
D/PHONE ( 1754): VM: PhoneSubInfo.getVoiceMailNUmber: 
D/CDMA ( 1754): extractSelCodeFromOtaSpNum -1
D/CDMA ( 1754): extractSelCodeFromOtaSpNum -1
D/CDMA ( 1754): isOtaSpNumber false
D/CDMA ( 1754): extractSelCodeFromOtaSpNum -1
D/CDMA ( 1754): extractSelCodeFromOtaSpNum -1
D/CDMA ( 1754): isOtaSpNumber false
D/CDMA ( 1754): [CdmaCallTracker] update phone state, old=IDLE new=IDLE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0010]> SET_MUTE false
I/RIL:MAIN( 2147): onReq: reqCode = 53, dataLen = 4
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Ch1 > AT+CMUT=0
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Read Ch1 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 2147): parOkErr: ERROR RSP, Rsp = 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 2147): , prefix = +CMUT
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0010]< SET_MUTE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0011]> RADIO_POWER
I/RIL:MAIN( 2147): onReq: reqCode = 23, dataLen = 4
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Ch0 > AT+CFUN=1
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Read Ch0 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 2147): parOkErr: ERROR RSP, Rsp = 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 2147): , prefix = +CFUN
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0011]< RADIO_POWER error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/PHONE ( 1754): VM: PhoneSubInfo.getVoiceMailNUmber: 
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0012]> REQUEST_GET_PREFERRED_NETWORK_TYPE
I/RIL:MAIN( 2147): onReq: reqCode = 74, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=10002,0,0,0
D/CDMA ( 1754): getDeviceId(): MEID is not initialized use ESN
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:RDE ( 2147): parseNVData: NULL STRING OR ERROR
E/RIL:RDE ( 2147): parPrefNwType: parNVData1 FAILED
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0012]< REQUEST_GET_PREFERRED_NETWORK_TYPE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0013]> RADIO_POWER
I/RIL:MAIN( 2147): onReq: reqCode = 23, dataLen = 4
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Ch0 > AT+CFUN=1
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Read Ch0 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 2147): parOkErr: ERROR RSP, Rsp = 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 2147): , prefix = +CFUN
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0013]< RADIO_POWER error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0014]> REQUEST_SET_PREFERRED_NETWORK_TYPE : 4
I/RIL:MAIN( 2147): onReq: reqCode = 73, dataLen = 4
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Ch4 > AT+SRDE=10002,0,0,3,000200
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 2147): parOkErr: ERROR RSP, Rsp = 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 2147): , prefix = +SRDE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0014]< REQUEST_SET_PREFERRED_NETWORK_TYPE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0015]> REQUEST_GET_PREFERRED_NETWORK_TYPE
I/RIL:MAIN( 2147): onReq: reqCode = 74, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=10002,0,0,0
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:RDE ( 2147): parseNVData: NULL STRING OR ERROR
E/RIL:RDE ( 2147): parPrefNwType: parNVData1 FAILED
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0015]< REQUEST_GET_PREFERRED_NETWORK_TYPE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0016]> QUERY_AVAILABLE_BAND_MODE
I/RIL:MAIN( 2147): onReq: reqCode = 66, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=10004,0,0,0
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=6,-13836,0,0
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:RDE ( 2147): parseNVData: NULL STRING OR ERROR
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0016]< QUERY_AVAILABLE_BAND_MODE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
W/RIL:MOD ( 2147): onRsp: Ch4, IDLE STATE, UNEXPECTED ATRSP, DISCARD
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0017]> SET_BAND_MODE 0
I/RIL:MAIN( 2147): onReq: reqCode = 65, dataLen = 4
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Ch4 > AT+SRDE=10004,0,0,1,00
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 2147): parOkErr: ERROR RSP, Rsp = 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 2147): , prefix = +SRDE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0017]< SET_BAND_MODE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0018]> SET_BAND_MODE 2
I/RIL:MAIN( 2147): onReq: reqCode = 65, dataLen = 4
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Ch4 > AT+SRDE=10004,0,0,1,02
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 2147): parOkErr: ERROR RSP, Rsp = 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 2147): , prefix = +SRDE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0018]< SET_BAND_MODE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/CDMA ( 1754): getDeviceId(): MEID is not initialized use ESN
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0019]> REQUEST_SET_PREFERRED_NETWORK_TYPE : 5
I/RIL:MAIN( 2147): onReq: reqCode = 73, dataLen = 4
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Ch4 > AT+SRDE=10002,0,0,3,000900
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 2147): parOkErr: ERROR RSP, Rsp = 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 2147): , prefix = +SRDE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0019]< REQUEST_SET_PREFERRED_NETWORK_TYPE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0020]> REQUEST_GET_PREFERRED_NETWORK_TYPE
I/RIL:MAIN( 2147): onReq: reqCode = 74, dataLen = 0
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Ch4 > AT+GRDE=10002,0,0,0
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Read Ch4 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:RDE ( 2147): parseNVData: NULL STRING OR ERROR
E/RIL:RDE ( 2147): parPrefNwType: parNVData1 FAILED
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0020]< REQUEST_GET_PREFERRED_NETWORK_TYPE error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0021]> RADIO_POWER
I/RIL:MAIN( 2147): onReq: reqCode = 23, dataLen = 4
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Ch0 > AT+CFUN=1
I/RIL:MX ( 2147): Read Ch0 << 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 2147): parOkErr: ERROR RSP, Rsp = 0000:ERROR=18
E/RIL:MOD ( 2147): , prefix = +CFUN
D/RILJ ( 1754): [0021]< RADIO_POWER error: com.android.internal.telephony.CommandException: GENERIC_FAILURE

*Edit 2* camera is still mirrored.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

RevNumbers said:


> 2nd init doesn't change the kernel used... all it does it give us the ability to hijack the init process and replace it with our own... so the kernel remains the same, but we are able to change absolutely everything else... so we don't need the blur processes that the stock init requires
> 
> in response to the state of this ROM... it has more working than the official DX nightlies... so i'm not sure what the big deal is?
> 
> Rev


Oh I could of sworn we were using a different kernal in CM7. Thanks for the explanation!

I was just surprised it was submitted in the state it is in. Wi-Fi is still buggy. Something is not right with bluetooth as it will not pick up my headset, but yet the headset worked on Liberty Rom using the D2G rommer on this same phone. We have to use a work around to get GSM working. Battery drain is still an issue. Voice input button on keyboard does not work. Spell check does not work for the physical keyboard. As pointed out above, we have to use a work around to get other soft keyboards working. Obviously they are not big enough of an issue to keep me from testing the rom and using it. You guys are doing a great job so please keep it up, but applying for official status now seem rushed. I personally would have waited till the GSM and Wi-Fi bugs were fixed at the least.

The first post could really use some updates to when you get time.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

What kind of workaround do you have to use to get GSM working? GSM works out of the box for me, and network type switches from CDMA to GSM and back without any reboots.

What's wrong with "other soft keyboards"? I use Kaede IME, it works perfectly.


----------



## aceoyame

GSM works fine, just fc's when you switch and a reboot might be needed (I dont have gsm to test it with) But it definately works. Wifi works for the most part too, it just seems to be some people's routers.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

I wonder who started the whole rumour about a reboot being needed to switch network types? I never needed a reboot for that. Never. Believe me, I tested it on different builds and it worked fine (if you excuse the crash).

Never set network type to Global, though. It leads to the phone app crashing every 2-3 seconds. A battery pull is required to get the phone back to usable state (or a reboot if you manage to get to the reboot menu).


----------



## Asphyx

Gasai Yuno said:


> I wonder who started the whole rumour about a reboot being needed to switch network types? I never needed a reboot for that. Never. Believe me, I tested it on different builds and it worked fine (if you excuse the crash).
> 
> Never set network type to Global, though. It leads to the phone app crashing every 2-3 seconds. A battery pull is required to get the phone back to usable state (or a reboot if you manage to get to the reboot menu).


Well when I was testing you did need to reboot to go back to CDMA or the phone app would keep FCing and CDMA data would not work.
But that was on the 8-2 release, maybe things are different on the newer versions.

I'm sticking with the 8-2 until we get offivcial status. Unfortunatly no one has reviewed the submission since the day it was submitted.


----------



## ExodusC

Asphyx said:


> I'm sticking with the 8-2 until we get offivcial status. Unfortunatly no one has reviewed the submission since the day it was submitted.


When was a submission made?

Sent from my Droid 2 Global via Tapatalk.


----------



## Asphyx

ExodusC said:


> When was a submission made?
> 
> Sent from my Droid 2 Global via Tapatalk.


It was submitted for review on Aug 2nd...
It's not unreasonable for it to take this long to approve though...


----------



## Xplorer4x4

Gasai Yuno said:


> What's wrong with "other soft keyboards"? I use Kaede IME, it works perfectly.


 From what I was told, you have to check the box for the other keyboard, in your case Kaede IME, then reboot. Otherwise the soft keyboard will not activate.

Another bug I seem to have found, I went in to the settings and I added the flashlight button to the row of buttons for GPS,Bluetooth,Wifi,Ringer, and seem to have trouble getting the flashlight button to light up when the flash light is activated. My GPS is also stuck to on, but when I actually go in to location settings, it is not on.


----------



## Asphyx

Xplorer4x4 said:


> From what I was told, you have to check the box for the other keyboard, in your case Kaede IME, then reboot. Otherwise the soft keyboard will not activate.
> 
> Another bug I seem to have found, I went in to the settings and I added the flashlight button to the row of buttons for GPS,Bluetooth,Wifi,Ringer, and seem to have trouble getting the flashlight button to light up when the flash light is activated. My GPS is also stuck to on, but when I actually go in to location settings, it is not on.


Those are all different manifestations of the Sticky Settings issues.
Use ROM Manager and fix permissions (prob doesn't fix if the problem is settings.db) but the reboot it requests should help set them.


----------



## aceoyame

Yeah i'm the one that said to reboot between changes from when I dropped the GSM support in. Like asphyx said, to switch back to CDMA a reboot is necessary because data doesn't work right. Same thing happens in MIUI even.


----------



## Minibuns

I'm currently having an issue with the physical keyboard. I've noticed that I will sometimes get double letters or no letters at all when I'm typing. It's rather annoying. More specifically, I've noticed I've had to hit the L key twice just to get it to show. I really don't know too much about the inner workings of the phone and this rom so I can't be more specific than that. I've just noticed some weird issues with the physical keyboard. I didn't have these issues on unofficial builds from 18 to 27 but appeared after I updated to unofficial 8/2.. So in an attempt to see if this was fixed in official, I'm now on the latest official nightly build and I still have the issue.

Any suggestions as to how to fix this? I'd be willing to debug for more data if someone can tell me how to go about doing that.


----------



## freddy0872

I am experiencing an issue with every nightly build not sure if anyone else has or not. After using the nightly build for about 2-3 days the data connections go blank. I have no 3G no Wi-Fi. Bluetooth works however. Could be an app im installing so im going to try it again with the latest nightly build and not install any apps that dont come with the ROM as-is. Untill then does anyone have any clue as to what could be causing this? Im rather stumped... Only thing i can think of is an app killing it somehow. Rebooting and battery pulls dont help.

And yes i do a data wipe/factory reset, clear the cache, wipe battery stats before i flash over cm and gapps. I dont use Titanium Backup to restore settings or anything like that. So im going to try just clean CM and see how it goes but if anyone has any thoughts please let me know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## phrir1

"freddy0872 said:


> I am experiencing an issue with every nightly build not sure if anyone else has or not. After using the nightly build for about 2-3 days the data connections go blank. I have no 3G no Wi-Fi. Bluetooth works however. Could be an app im installing so im going to try it again with the latest nightly build and not install any apps that dont come with the ROM as-is. Untill then does anyone have any clue as to what could be causing this? Im rather stumped... Only thing i can think of is an app killing it somehow. Rebooting and battery pulls dont help.
> 
> And yes i do a data wipe/factory reset, clear the cache, wipe battery stats before i flash over cm and gapps. I dont use Titanium Backup to restore settings or anything like that. So im going to try just clean CM and see how it goes but if anyone has any thoughts please let me know. Thanks in advance!


Refer here for more details and info. They are addressing multiple things.
http://www.rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=575&page=1


----------



## freddy0872

TO be honest ive skimmed through that thread and havent seen anything that sounds similar. Most people are on GSM, or either FUBAR'ing it up where there is no help. Was sure if someone actually had some advice. Thanks tho sir



phrir1 said:


> Refer here for more details and info. They are addressing multiple things.
> http://www.rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=575&page=1


----------



## phrir1

"freddy0872 said:


> TO be honest ive skimmed through that thread and havent seen anything that sounds similar. Most people are on GSM, or either FUBAR'ing it up where there is no help. Was sure if someone actually had some advice. Thanks tho sir


Not a problem. Just thought I would share just in case because just recently they have been talking about data and wifi.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

Asphyx said:


> Those are all different manifestations of the Sticky Settings issues.
> Use ROM Manager and fix permissions (prob doesn't fix if the problem is settings.db) but the reboot it requests should help set them.


I will give it a try and see if it fixes anything.

Is there any ETA as to when we can expect spell check back for the physical keyboard?


----------



## RevNumbers

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Is there any ETA as to when we can expect spell check back for the physical keyboard?


As far as i know, that's not a feature in CM (stock it's part of blur i think)

I use aftermarket keyboards that give that feature back

GoKeyboard (free)
SwiftkeyX (paid, but awesome)

are my 2 recommendations

Rev


----------



## Asphyx

Actually it is a feature that exists. If I use the onscreen with my Messaging app (Handcent) it shows spell correction On the market or browser I get no spelling suggestions

So it's there but appears to be shut off on searches and other types of input.


----------



## RevNumbers

Asphyx said:


> Actually it is a feature that exists. If I use the onscreen with my Messaging app (Handcent) it shows spell correction On the market or browser I get no spelling suggestions
> 
> So it's there but appears to be shut off on searches and other types of input.


Right, it works fine on the virtual keyboard... not the hardware keyboard... and I can't find any references in latinIME source to enable it...


----------



## reidgober

RevNumbers said:


> As far as i know, that's not a feature in CM (stock it's part of blur i think)
> 
> I use aftermarket keyboards that give that feature back
> 
> GoKeyboard (free)
> SwiftkeyX (paid, but awesome)
> 
> are my 2 recommendations
> 
> Rev


Would it work if you installed the default multi touch keyboard that comes with the phone? I don't really care, but when I was on the other blur based roms it was the only one that worked with spell check


----------



## aceoyame

That keyboard likely has blur dependencies and thus would not install


----------



## Asphyx

Well There is a setting for auto correct for the hardware keyboard but nothing for suggestions.
In the onscreen there is a setting for Suggestion so I am wonder if that code could be forked and made to work on the hardware version?


----------



## Pharrit

Ok, super big issue here.. I have upgraded to 8/11 and sadly my phone got unplugged last night (stupid weak port) and now i have put it to charge and it will boot up, go to the lockscreen, then reboot.. i'm down to 4% battery and i'm not sure what to do.

EDIT: ok, so i unplugged the batt. put the charger in and let it reboot and it became stable, put the batt in while it was on and closed it up and it seems to be working fine now... i hope


----------



## ExodusC

Out of curiosity, anyone getting lock ups and subsequent reboots when going to the Messaging app sometimes?

For example, sometimes when I select a text message notification, it will open the messaging app, and then subsequently freeze, followed by a reboot.

Just curious to see if this is a known issue, or unique to me. Either way, I'll offer whatever I can to try to fix it. These reboots are the only major problem I have encountered thus far.

Edit: Oh, I did once get the bug where I turned off WiFi, and then 3G connected (appeared to be working properly), which I no longer received any texts until I rebooted the phone. I'm pretty much not using WiFi at all at this point.

Sent from my Droid 2 Global via Tapatalk.


----------



## ctwofford

On my d2g I can only connect to my pc bluetooth as a network device

On my d2g and dx lose data connection ...... have to reboot to fix


----------



## ExodusC

Flashed to 8/12 nightly, still getting the weird random reboots in the Messaging app. Anyone else get these?

Sent from my Droid 2 Global via Tapatalk.


----------



## phrir1

Riddle me this one.....

Been running 8-3 build for a while. Wiped cache updated to 8-13 build. All went well and everything is working perfect except for one thing. I can receive all of my emails thru gmail but I can't send or reply to one at all. It just stays on the sending screen or outbox.

If anyone has any ideas please let me know because I use my email all day long.

Edit: even after restore back to previous build I still have same issue.


----------



## Aroth

Ok guys, I remember someone either here or in the dev thread talking about having settings start messing up around the time the installed gapps/linked their gmail account. If that person could contact me somehow via the various communication methods I have linked to my account I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Aroth

Here's a new one for you guys. I try to set my usb mode back to Memory Card Access, an I get and error "The USB connection cannot be changed to Memory Card Access.", wtf

Edit: Seems I can't change it to anything else at all. Now it just pops back to Portal and Tools. I'm stumped.


----------



## Asphyx

Sounds like the sticky settings thing if you ask me....


----------



## cmonte77

Just in case it can shed some light on anything, here's a alogcat of Titanium Backup failing to start up on CM4D2G 8/11:



Code:


<br />
I/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup.MainApplication( 2389): onCreate()<br />
D/dalvikvm( 2389): Trying to load lib /data/data/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup/lib/libtitanium.so 0x40515538<br />
D/dalvikvm( 2389): Added shared lib /data/data/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup/lib/libtitanium.so 0x40515538<br />
W/dalvikvm( 2389): JNI WARNING: illegal class name 'com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup.x.a' (Check_FindClass)<br />
W/dalvikvm( 2389):              (should be formed like 'java/lang/String')<br />
I/dalvikvm( 2389): "main" prio=5 tid=1 NATIVE<br />
I/dalvikvm( 2389):   | group="main" sCount=0 dsCount=0 obj=0x4001f188 self=0xce70<br />
I/dalvikvm( 2389):   | sysTid=2389 nice=0 sched=0/0 cgrp=default handle=-1345006528<br />
I/dalvikvm( 2389):   | schedstat=( 26733395 67291263 38 )<br />
I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup.jni.LibTitanium.init(Native Method)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup.MainApplication.onCreate(Source:62)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at android.app.Instrumentation.callApplicationOnCreate(Instrumentation.java:969)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at android.app.ActivityThread.handleBindApplication(ActivityThread.java:3424)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at android.app.ActivityThread.access$2200(ActivityThread.java:123)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(ActivityThread.java:977)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:130)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:3835)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:507)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:847)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:605)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)<br />
I/dalvikvm( 2389): <br />
E/dalvikvm( 2389): VM aborting<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1517): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 51% free 2678K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 65ms<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515): *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** ***<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515): Build fingerprint: 'verizon/droid2we_vzw/cdma_droid2we/droid2we:2.2/S273/2.4.330:user/ota-rel-keys,release-keys'<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515): pid: 2389, tid: 2389  >>> com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup <<<<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515): signal 11 (SIGSEGV), code 1 (SEGV_MAPERR), fault addr deadd00d<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  r0 fffffe84  r1 deadd00d  r2 00000026  r3 00000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  r4 aca9f600  r5 aca81630  r6 aca81630  r7 bed45398<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  r8 00000000  r9 40521b30  10 000000e9  fp 00007480<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  ip aca9f70c  sp bed44dd8  lr afd195f1  pc aca40280  cpsr 20000030<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d0  643a64696f72646e  d1  6472656767756265<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d2  4965746f67795a67  d3  6874654d2474690a<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d4  3d45634ba82a26fd  d5  2920db41a70ad1b6<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d6  79df1fb63397e6af  d7  384cd579f5421e7b<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d8  0000000000000000  d9  0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d10 0000000000000000  d11 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d12 0000000000000000  d13 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d14 0000000000000000  d15 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d16 0000000040521b30  d17 3fe999999999999a<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d18 42eccefa43de3400  d19 3fbc71c71c71c71c<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d20 4008000000000000  d21 3fd99a27ad32ddf5<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d22 3fd24998d6307188  d23 3fcc7288e957b53b<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d24 3fc74721cad6b0ed  d25 3fc39a09d078c69f<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d26 0000000000000000  d27 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d28 0000000000000000  d29 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d30 0000000000000000  d31 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  scr 20000010<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515): <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):          #00  pc 00040280  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmAbort)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):          #01  pc 0003164c  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):          #02  pc 0003245c  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):          #03  pc 000324dc  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515): <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515): code around pc:<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515): aca40260 447a4479 f7d14c0b 2000e98a ea8ef7d1 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515): aca40270 447c4809 6bdb5823 4798b103 22264902 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515): aca40280 f7d1700a bf00eaf6 deadd00d 00043893 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515): aca40290 00045451 0005f38a fffffe84 4b09b40e <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515): aca402a0 4c09b517 aa05447b f852591b 6b5b1b04 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515): <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515): code around lr:<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515): afd195d0 4a0e4b0d e92d447b 589c41f0 26004680 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515): afd195e0 686768a5 f9b5e006 b113300c 47c04628 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515): afd195f0 35544306 37fff117 6824d5f5 d1ef2c00 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515): afd19600 e8bd4630 bf0081f0 00027f2c ffffff88 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515): afd19610 b086b570 f602fb01 9004460c a804a901 <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515): <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515): stack:<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44d98  afd42664  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44d9c  000aa498  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44da0  00000015  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44da4  afd186b9  /system/lib/libc.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44da8  afd4270c  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44dac  afd426b8  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44db0  00000000  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44db4  afd195f1  /system/lib/libc.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44db8  0005f38a  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44dbc  aca81630  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44dc0  aca81630  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44dc4  bed45398  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44dc8  00000000  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44dcc  afd186e9  /system/lib/libc.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44dd0  df002777  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44dd4  e3a070ad  <br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515): #00 bed44dd8  aca83af7  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44ddc  aca31651  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515): #01 bed44de0  aca83af7  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44de4  aca32461  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
D/Zygote  ( 1517): Process 2389 terminated by signal (11)<br />
V/alogcat ( 2375): created<br />
D/alogcat ( 2375): canceling periodic saves<br />
V/alogcat ( 2375): started<br />
V/alogcat ( 2375): resumed<br />
D/alogcat ( 2375): starting ...<br />
I/ActivityManager( 1662): Displayed org.jtb.alogcat/.LogActivity: +359ms (total +3s827ms)<br />


----------



## cmonte77

I've also had hit or miss issues with connecting through USB to access the sdcard. I know, the usual response is to just plug it in twice, but that really never seems to work for me. I can get the phone to connect and charge, but when pressing the button to "Turn on USB Storage", it will just think about it and eventually does nothing. (As a side note, I flashed to the 8/14 build today and it appears to be working, for the moment.)

During those times when it will not connect, I thought maybe the issue might have something to do with unmounting the SD card, since once you disconnect you get the notification that it's "Preparing SD Card.." or something to that effect. Going into Setting -> Storage and trying to unmount the SD Card behaved the same way -- it thought about it and returned with the SD card still showing as mounted. I just now checked, since at the moment the USB connection seems to be working for me, and I can go into Settings -> Storage and unmount and remount the SD card without issue. Is this another lingering permission issue?


----------



## steelersfan

Anyone else have random reboots while on the 8/13 nightly?


----------



## the tourist

I'm on 8/13 and everything was working great. battery life was great and wifi/3g switch worked without reboot. I don't know if what I'm about to say is a fluke but it bothered me. It started out when I didn't hear my phone ring but got a notification of a missed call. I returned the call and while talking, the call ended without notice. I called the person back and it continued to end the call about 4 times. I was sure I wasn't pressing any buttons with my cheek and the other party stated they were on a land line and they weren't ending the call. I did a battery pull but haven't used the phone since. I'm hoping it doesn't repeat.

Anyone else noticed anything strange while on voice calls?


----------



## cmonte77

the tourist said:


> I'm on 8/13 and everything was working great. battery life was great and wifi/3g switch worked without reboot. I don't know if what I'm about to say is a fluke but it bothered me. It started out when I didn't hear my phone ring but got a notification of a missed call. I returned the call and while talking, the call ended without notice. I called the person back and it continued to end the call about 4 times. I was sure I wasn't pressing any buttons with my cheek and the other party stated they were on a land line and they weren't ending the call. I did a battery pull but haven't used the phone since. I'm hoping it doesn't repeat.
> 
> Anyone else noticed anything strange while on voice calls?


I've had issues with the phone not ringing and only getting a notification before on other roms (Fission, Hexen). I literally had my brother call me as he was standing 10 feet away and the phone didn't make a sound!! After doing some googling around it seemed like it wasn't an uncommon thing for more than a few different brand Android phones. About the only thing that claimed to help was to do a battery pull, like you did. Personally I hate that as any sort of a fix, whether it's a phone or a PC, since it shouldn't be required on either (something else is getting gummed up), but it did work. I got in the habit of just doing a battery pull at a slow point in the day every day.

I can't say I've noticed it with CM yet.


----------



## x13thangelx

cmonte77 said:


> Just in case it can shed some light on anything, here's a alogcat of Titanium Backup failing to start up on CM4D2G 8/11:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> I/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup.MainApplication( 2389): onCreate()<br />
> D/dalvikvm( 2389): Trying to load lib /data/data/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup/lib/libtitanium.so 0x40515538<br />
> D/dalvikvm( 2389): Added shared lib /data/data/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup/lib/libtitanium.so 0x40515538<br />
> W/dalvikvm( 2389): JNI WARNING: illegal class name 'com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup.x.a' (Check_FindClass)<br />
> W/dalvikvm( 2389):              (should be formed like 'java/lang/String')<br />
> I/dalvikvm( 2389): "main" prio=5 tid=1 NATIVE<br />
> I/dalvikvm( 2389):   | group="main" sCount=0 dsCount=0 obj=0x4001f188 self=0xce70<br />
> I/dalvikvm( 2389):   | sysTid=2389 nice=0 sched=0/0 cgrp=default handle=-1345006528<br />
> I/dalvikvm( 2389):   | schedstat=( 26733395 67291263 38 )<br />
> I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup.jni.LibTitanium.init(Native Method)<br />
> I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup.MainApplication.onCreate(Source:62)<br />
> I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at android.app.Instrumentation.callApplicationOnCreate(Instrumentation.java:969)<br />
> I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at android.app.ActivityThread.handleBindApplication(ActivityThread.java:3424)<br />
> I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at android.app.ActivityThread.access$2200(ActivityThread.java:123)<br />
> I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(ActivityThread.java:977)<br />
> I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)<br />
> I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:130)<br />
> I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:3835)<br />
> I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)<br />
> I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:507)<br />
> I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:847)<br />
> I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:605)<br />
> I/dalvikvm( 2389):   at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)<br />
> I/dalvikvm( 2389): <br />
> E/dalvikvm( 2389): VM aborting<br />
> D/dalvikvm( 1517): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 51% free 2678K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 65ms<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515): *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** ***<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515): Build fingerprint: 'verizon/droid2we_vzw/cdma_droid2we/droid2we:2.2/S273/2.4.330:user/ota-rel-keys,release-keys'<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515): pid: 2389, tid: 2389  >>> com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup <<<<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515): signal 11 (SIGSEGV), code 1 (SEGV_MAPERR), fault addr deadd00d<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  r0 fffffe84  r1 deadd00d  r2 00000026  r3 00000000<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  r4 aca9f600  r5 aca81630  r6 aca81630  r7 bed45398<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  r8 00000000  r9 40521b30  10 000000e9  fp 00007480<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  ip aca9f70c  sp bed44dd8  lr afd195f1  pc aca40280  cpsr 20000030<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d0  643a64696f72646e  d1  6472656767756265<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d2  4965746f67795a67  d3  6874654d2474690a<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d4  3d45634ba82a26fd  d5  2920db41a70ad1b6<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d6  79df1fb63397e6af  d7  384cd579f5421e7b<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d8  0000000000000000  d9  0000000000000000<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d10 0000000000000000  d11 0000000000000000<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d12 0000000000000000  d13 0000000000000000<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d14 0000000000000000  d15 0000000000000000<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d16 0000000040521b30  d17 3fe999999999999a<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d18 42eccefa43de3400  d19 3fbc71c71c71c71c<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d20 4008000000000000  d21 3fd99a27ad32ddf5<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d22 3fd24998d6307188  d23 3fcc7288e957b53b<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d24 3fc74721cad6b0ed  d25 3fc39a09d078c69f<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d26 0000000000000000  d27 0000000000000000<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d28 0000000000000000  d29 0000000000000000<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  d30 0000000000000000  d31 0000000000000000<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):  scr 20000010<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515): <br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):          #00  pc 00040280  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmAbort)<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):          #01  pc 0003164c  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):          #02  pc 0003245c  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):          #03  pc 000324dc  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515): <br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515): code around pc:<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515): aca40260 447a4479 f7d14c0b 2000e98a ea8ef7d1 <br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515): aca40270 447c4809 6bdb5823 4798b103 22264902 <br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515): aca40280 f7d1700a bf00eaf6 deadd00d 00043893 <br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515): aca40290 00045451 0005f38a fffffe84 4b09b40e <br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515): aca402a0 4c09b517 aa05447b f852591b 6b5b1b04 <br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515): <br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515): code around lr:<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515): afd195d0 4a0e4b0d e92d447b 589c41f0 26004680 <br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515): afd195e0 686768a5 f9b5e006 b113300c 47c04628 <br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515): afd195f0 35544306 37fff117 6824d5f5 d1ef2c00 <br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515): afd19600 e8bd4630 bf0081f0 00027f2c ffffff88 <br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515): afd19610 b086b570 f602fb01 9004460c a804a901 <br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515): <br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515): stack:<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44d98  afd42664  <br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44d9c  000aa498  <br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44da0  00000015  <br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44da4  afd186b9  /system/lib/libc.so<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44da8  afd4270c  <br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44dac  afd426b8  <br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44db0  00000000  <br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44db4  afd195f1  /system/lib/libc.so<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44db8  0005f38a  <br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44dbc  aca81630  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44dc0  aca81630  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44dc4  bed45398  <br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44dc8  00000000  <br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44dcc  afd186e9  /system/lib/libc.so<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44dd0  df002777  <br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44dd4  e3a070ad  <br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515): #00 bed44dd8  aca83af7  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44ddc  aca31651  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515): #01 bed44de0  aca83af7  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
> I/DEBUG   ( 1515):     bed44de4  aca32461  /system/lib/libdvm.so<br />
> D/Zygote  ( 1517): Process 2389 terminated by signal (11)<br />
> V/alogcat ( 2375): created<br />
> D/alogcat ( 2375): canceling periodic saves<br />
> V/alogcat ( 2375): started<br />
> V/alogcat ( 2375): resumed<br />
> D/alogcat ( 2375): starting ...<br />
> I/ActivityManager( 1662): Displayed org.jtb.alogcat/.LogActivity: +359ms (total +3s827ms)<br />


Should be able to uninstall/reinstall and it work fine. The TiBu lib didnt get installed for some wierd reason....


----------



## cmonte77

x13thangelx said:


> Should be able to uninstall/reinstall and it work fine. The TiBu lib didnt get installed for some wierd reason....


Hmmph... just as easy as that. If only some of the *real* bugs were this easy to fix!! lol

Thanks for the help.


----------



## cmonte77

Question to the group, but especially to the developers:

What kind of options should be set for alogcat when we run up against an app that isn't working correctly? I have a few that I kinda got accustomed to using other roms that do not work correctly under CM. Mind you, it's not necessarily that I want or need these apps to run, but that I'd like to help improve CM4D2G.

So any particular settings for alogcat or maybe even OS Monitor, or some other degging tool?


----------



## x13thangelx

cmonte77 said:


> Hmmph... just as easy as that. If only some of the *real* bugs were this easy to fix!! lol
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I know! Would be so nice....
Any time.



cmonte77 said:


> Question to the group, but especially to the developers:
> 
> What kind of options should be set for alogcat when we run up against an app that isn't working correctly? I have a few that I kinda got accustomed to using other roms that do not work correctly under CM. Mind you, it's not necessarily that I want or need these apps to run, but that I'd like to help improve CM4D2G.
> 
> So any particular settings for alogcat or maybe even OS Monitor, or some other degging tool?


The default ones work great.


----------



## phoenixus

I've experienced the crazy battery drops lately.

Just yesterday, my battery was 29 percent, I rebooted my phone, and it showed 18%. 20ish minutes later it's down to 10. Battery manager showed nothing out of the ordinary.

My battery was calibrated correctly and this is on a fresh install of the Official nightly 38, minimal apps installed.


----------



## uschxc

is there an official bug report for settings not sticking? I've been able to reproduce it pretty regularly by flashing the rom, release date doesn't seem to matter but i haven't gone way back to see when this really started, rebooting and trying to select 'allow unknown sources' and it remaining disabled when i return to the menu. I also use the brightness notification bar widget which works great after a fresh flash but becomes buggy after a reboot such as the button not changing but brightness will change from full brightness to 0 but only after about 5 minutes in between presses


----------



## Aroth

uschxc said:


> is there an official bug report for settings not sticking? I've been able to reproduce it pretty regularly by flashing the rom, release date doesn't seem to matter but i haven't gone way back to see when this really started, rebooting and trying to select 'allow unknown sources' and it remaining disabled when i return to the menu. I also use the brightness notification bar widget which works great after a fresh flash but becomes buggy after a reboot such as the button not changing but brightness will change from full brightness to 0 but only after about 5 minutes in between presses


1.) Reboot in to Clockwork Recovery
2.) Wipe cache
3.) Wipe data (this will restore your phone to a clean slate with no user installed apps or gapps
4.) Reinstall gapps (if you use/want/need them)
5.) Run the "Fix Permissions" option.
6.) Reboot the device back into CyanogenMod

Also, once you do that, do NOT sync your gmail account yet. Check if a setting sticks first. If it does, link your email account to the phone, but do not allow it to sync and choose to not download or install any apps from Google at this time (this is the page that asks you to select the apps you wish to install). Let the market update to the latest version, should be 3.0.60 I think. Test the settings again. If they still stick at this point you can safely browse the market and install Gmail, Google Maps, Twitter, and Facebook. I test with each of those apps myself an none of them are causing the issue. At that point you may try installing Street View for Google Maps, Google Goggles, Google Voice, TalkBack, SoundBack, and PushBack (might be TouchBack, idr). Those last three are the accessibility apps that allow you to have your phone read the writing on the screen to you, and enable extended functionality when it does so. I have not personally tested those apps so any one of them could be the culprit causing settings to not stick. Test at your own risk and if you do please install one at a time, test after each one and report your findings here for others.


----------



## Aroth

Anyone else having weird GPS issues? Like, if I have GSP active, and the phone is set to use GSP to determine my location, only some apps can access it and others can't. So far Google+ and the Browser can both pull my location, but the default News/Weather widget cannot.

Edit: Google Maps can access GPS as well.


----------



## leobg

I am having trouble with getting regular android VPN (PPTP) working - it always fails to authenticate, no matter how many times I tried and I am 100% sure I put the password right. I checked with aLogcat - it says MS-CHAP V2 authentication failure. On the VPN gateway side however, it seems client does not sent any password at all - it only supplies the login name. (Stock Android build works just fine). I remember having exactly same problems with earlier builds of CM for Moto Milestone 1 year ago. Anyone else tried to use the PPTP VPN?

OpenVPN doesn't work due to missing tun.ko kernel module. I got it to work fine after including the kernel module - you may want to include tun.ko to your build - I am attaching the module that works for me on both stock and current CM builds.


----------



## uschxc

Aroth said:


> 1.) Reboot in to Clockwork Recovery
> 2.) Wipe cache
> 3.) Wipe data (this will restore your phone to a clean slate with no user installed apps or gapps
> 4.) Reinstall gapps (if you use/want/need them)
> 5.) Run the "Fix Permissions" option.
> 6.) Reboot the device back into CyanogenMod
> 
> Also, once you do that, do NOT sync your gmail account yet. Check if a setting sticks first. If it does, link your email account to the phone, but do not allow it to sync and choose to not download or install any apps from Google at this time (this is the page that asks you to select the apps you wish to install). Let the market update to the latest version, should be 3.0.60 I think. Test the settings again. If they still stick at this point you can safely browse the market and install Gmail, Google Maps, Twitter, and Facebook. I test with each of those apps myself an none of them are causing the issue. At that point you may try installing Street View for Google Maps, Google Goggles, Google Voice, TalkBack, SoundBack, and PushBack (might be TouchBack, idr). Those last three are the accessibility apps that allow you to have your phone read the writing on the screen to you, and enable extended functionality when it does so. I have not personally tested those apps so any one of them could be the culprit causing settings to not stick. Test at your own risk and if you do please install one at a time, test after each one and report your findings here for others.


If I do all of that I might as well just flash system and flash the rom clean. what i don't understand is why settings work perfectly fine after i've flashed the rom and set everything up but after a reboot it becomes buggy.


----------



## RevNumbers

I'm too lazy to look back right now... Anyone having issues with tibu just install the latest version there was an issue with the last on that he fixed


----------



## Aroth

uschxc said:


> If I do all of that I might as well just flash system and flash the rom clean. what i don't understand is why settings work perfectly fine after i've flashed the rom and set everything up but after a reboot it becomes buggy.


If you reflash the rom you risk something else getting written funny again. Somehow there is a part of /data/ that is not getting written properly when the ROM is flashed on some devices, but that is getting written correctly on a /data/ format. Also, I strongly suspect that one (or more) of the google apps is causing this isssue. Would certainly explain why anyone who bothers to check seems to have no issues with settings when the first boot up after a fresh install but after setting up their devices (part of which involves downloading gapps and other apps that you use) then settings stop sticking.


----------



## Asphyx

You know guys I'm starting to wonder if we should use the gapps zip at all....

Most of the problems people seem to have also seem to pop up AFTER they sign into Gmail with the Gapps installed.

During testing of 8-2 I was skipping the gapps section to test hardware and then to get zdevice from the market what I did was create a google account and it did it's thing only it gave me the new market straight away!

I did not have sticky settings issues during testing nor did I have WiFi issues either.

They didn't show up until I did some playing around with init, had to SBF then did the usual Install CM, Install gapps, rebooted and signed in.

If you guys who are following the nightlies would be willing try and experiment try this one...

Install CM do a wipe of cache and data 
DO NOT intsall Gapps!

Go into accounts and configure Google there.
After it finishes syncing open the market and restore your apps if it hasn't.

And then see if you have sticky settings issues!

I am starting to think it is the gapps that may be causing the sticky settings since when you do not sign into google using it the sticky settings doesn't issue does not seem to be there.
Market probably has the permits to change permissions.

I don't know if this will definitly solve the problem we are seeing but I think for a day or two (for those who keep installing the lastest release) it Might be worth a shot just to make sure all of this is NOT Gapps related. If it is then we just skip the Gapps install, sign in to google through accounts and then go into privacy to turn on google backup so it will overwrite the old settingsbefore we turn restore back on.

It just seems to me that MOST of the problems people report always seem to be after we sign in and have installed gapps. We don't really need it since signing into your google account will send you the market app and you can restore apps from there.

I think it's worth a shot!


----------



## uschxc

if you're talking about this procedure...

1. format system/data/cache
2. flash cm7 rom
3. reboot

i tried that today for shits and giggles and the rom dropped me right to the desktop, or main screen, without asking me to sign into my google account. however when I went to accounts and tried to add an account it went straight to setting up an exchange account and there weren't any options to set up a different kind of account.

i then

1. rebooted
2. wiped data/cache
3. installed gapps
4. selected OK ont he screen about "you will only see this one". made sure no apps were selected to be installed, then hit ok.
5. synced my google account with the phone
6. opened the market, got the older green/white themed one
7. opened the market about 5 minutes later and got the grey themed one (am not sure of the version differences)
8. started installing apps from my App List Backup app as my previously downloaded free apps weren't listed under My Apps in the Market.

things have been pretty good so far as far as settings go even after several reboots. I've installed all of the apps through the market that I would hve installed through gapps (gmaps, youtube, twitter, gmail, gvoice search, facebook, reader) so if it really is the gapps package that is causing the settings not sticking issue it seems to be how they are installed and not the apps themselves.


----------



## Asphyx

uschxc said:


> if you're talking about this procedure...
> 
> 1. format system/data/cache
> 2. flash cm7 rom
> 3. reboot
> 
> i tried that today for shits and giggles and the rom dropped me right to the desktop, or main screen, without asking me to sign into my google account. however when I went to accounts and tried to add an account it went straight to setting up an exchange account and there weren't any options to set up a different kind of account.
> 
> i then
> 
> 1. rebooted
> 2. wiped data/cache
> 3. installed gapps
> 4. selected OK ont he screen about "you will only see this one". made sure no apps were selected to be installed, then hit ok.
> 5. synced my google account with the phone
> 6. opened the market, got the older green/white themed one
> 7. opened the market about 5 minutes later and got the grey themed one (am not sure of the version differences)
> 8. started installing apps from my App List Backup app as my previously downloaded free apps weren't listed under My Apps in the Market.
> 
> things have been pretty good so far as far as settings go even after several reboots. I've installed all of the apps through the market that I would hve installed through gapps (gmaps, youtube, twitter, gmail, gvoice search, facebook, reader) so if it really is the gapps package that is causing the settings not sticking issue it seems to be how they are installed and not the apps themselves.


Ok that to me is some progress....If your experience is the norm the issue is installing apps either from that selection screen or via using the OLD market instead of the new.
Did you uncheck Google Backup or Restore?
I'm guessing no since it did not restore your free apps.

So that still leaves either the install via old Market or the Google Restore option as possible culprits in the Sticky setting issue.

You may be correct in that you can't sign into google without gapps installed. I was going by memory and maybe was suffering from OLDSHEIMERS! LOL

Still I do believe that it is something to do with the Gapps system that may be messing with us. We just need to figure out what so we can bypass it and report it so it can be fixed by an Update by the CM crew. If it really is then I'm betting others may be seeing the same issue unless there is just something about our build that it affects. Do the D2 and DX have the same Sticky issues?

EDIT: Perhaps the best way forward is to just pull the Account settings for google so they are part of the base opackage and go from there. I should look at what is in the gapps package I have never really given it much thought ot looks at.


----------



## Aroth

uschxc said:


> if you're talking about this procedure...
> 
> 1. format system/data/cache
> 2. flash cm7 rom
> 3. reboot
> 
> i tried that today for shits and giggles and the rom dropped me right to the desktop, or main screen, without asking me to sign into my google account. however when I went to accounts and tried to add an account it went straight to setting up an exchange account and there weren't any options to set up a different kind of account.
> 
> i then
> 
> 1. rebooted
> 2. wiped data/cache
> 3. installed gapps
> 4. selected OK ont he screen about "you will only see this one". made sure no apps were selected to be installed, then hit ok.
> 5. synced my google account with the phone
> 6. opened the market, got the older green/white themed one
> 7. opened the market about 5 minutes later and got the grey themed one (am not sure of the version differences)
> 8. started installing apps from my App List Backup app as my previously downloaded free apps weren't listed under My Apps in the Market.
> 
> things have been pretty good so far as far as settings go even after several reboots. I've installed all of the apps through the market that I would hve installed through gapps (gmaps, youtube, twitter, gmail, gvoice search, facebook, reader) so if it really is the gapps package that is causing the settings not sticking issue it seems to be how they are installed and not the apps themselves.


This is what I did the last time through as well, and I do not have any of the issues that have thus far been attributed to settings not sticking, except maybe the wiif/3g issue that I am still not sure if I have or if it was a fluke. Either way I am now 99% certain the data issue is not related to settings not sticking but rather a network issue, possibly with NetMUX.



Asphyx said:


> Ok that to me is some progress....If your experience is the norm the issue is installing apps either from that selection screen or via using the OLD market instead of the new.
> Did you uncheck Google Backup or Restore?
> I'm guessing no since it did not restore your free apps.
> 
> So that still leaves either the install via old Market or the Google Restore option as possible culprits in the Sticky setting issue.
> 
> You may be correct in that you can't sign into google without gapps installed. I was going by memory and maybe was suffering from OLDSHEIMERS! LOL
> 
> Still I do believe that it is something to do with the Gapps system that may be messing with us. We just need to figure out what so we can bypass it and report it so it can be fixed by an Update by the CM crew. If it really is then I'm betting others may be seeing the same issue unless there is just something about our build that it affects. Do the D2 and DX have the same Sticky issues?
> 
> EDIT: Perhaps the best way forward is to just pull the Account settings for google so they are part of the base opackage and go from there. I should look at what is in the gapps package I have never really given it much thought ot looks at.


Does anyone know exactly how gapps installs the apps you select? Does it download them directly from the market or are they part of the .zip and installed via the package installer?


----------



## Asphyx

Aroth said:


> This is what I did the last time through as well, and I do not have any of the issues that have thus far been attributed to settings not sticking, except maybe the wiif/3g issue that I am still not sure if I have or if it was a fluke. Either way I am now 99% certain the data issue is not related to settings not sticking but rather a network issue, possibly with NetMUX.
> 
> Does anyone know exactly how gapps installs the apps you select? Does it download them directly from the market or are they part of the .zip and installed via the package installer?


I am with you on the NetMux being involved....I didn't get a chance to test that theory out last night will try today.

As for the gapps it installs the old market and uses that to install the apps you select in the google apps selection screen.
And as a result it also probably installs your old apps (when it does this via backup) using that old market as well.

It could very well be the OLD Market that is the cause. Market is probably the one thing in Gapps that has the power to change permissions of folders it uses and maybe parent folders of things it uses.

For example:
You install an app that has SETTINGS. Those settings are stored in settings.db no?
That means Market must install the TABLE for those settings to the db in the same way PHP must install the tables into SQL for PHP applications.

That means that Market must have root access to settings DB and maybe it is setting the read permissions of the settings.db to something CM doesn't like!
It sure would explain the issues.
perhaps it is just a problem of how the old market works and not the new one.


----------



## Aroth

Asphyx said:


> I am with you on the NetMux being involved....I didn't get a chance to test that theory out last night will try today.
> 
> As for the gapps it installs the old market and uses that to install the apps you select in the google apps selection screen.
> And as a result it also probably installs your old apps (when it does this via backup) using that old market as well.
> 
> It could very well be the OLD Market that is the cause. Market is probably the one thing in Gapps that has the power to change permissions of folders it uses and maybe parent folders of things it uses.
> 
> For example:
> You install an app that has SETTINGS. Those settings are stored in settings.db no?
> That means Market must install the TABLE for those settings to the db in the same way PHP must install the tables into SQL for PHP applications.
> 
> That means that Market must have root access to settings DB and maybe it is setting the read permissions of the settings.db to something CM doesn't like!
> It sure would explain the issues.
> perhaps it is just a problem of how the old market works and not the new one.


Possibly. Certainly sounds like something is making it hard for CM to write to settings.db. Not sure why it would cause problems for us and not for any older devices.


----------



## Asphyx

Aroth said:


> Possibly. Certainly sounds like something is making it hard for CM to write to settings.db. Not sure why it would cause problems for us and not for any older devices.


The problem definitly isn't writing to settings.db....It's a read issue as the setting is actually written as you see if you reboot. The setting WAS written it just was not read properly by the OS until the reboot happend and it loded the settings on startup..

Now if Market changes the read settings when installing tables (which it could) It would explain the problem.
If it is we should be able to see that if we avoid the google app selection screen and restore and do it manually. If thats the case we could probably find a way to fix the gapps or include the newer market that doesn't seem to exhibit the problem.


----------



## dolfns99

So I am on the latest nightly. Everytime my phone goes to deep sleep, it will not wake up with any buttons pushed. Have to take out battery to turn on. Any way to fix this. I came from stack.


----------



## Pun

Posted this over on the dev thread before I saw this one existed. Sorry for the confusion.

An interesting issue I found:

If I try to dial a number in the format "+1-789-555-1234", I hear a long (approx. 30 sec.) period of silence, then a busy signal. If I dial the same number in the format "1-789-555-1234" or "789-555-1234", the call goes through without a problem. It is the "+" at the beginning that seems to break it. No other rom I have used has had this problem. I just tried it on my brother's HTC TBolt running a pretty recent build of CM7, and "+1" numbers worked fine, so the issue is probably not global across the CM7 tree. It is a major issue for me because many of my non-editable facebook contacts are in the "+1" format. A quick Google search found me a thread where people were having a similar issue with Google Voice, but I do not use GVoice at all. Has anyone else seen this issue on this rom? If not, can someone else try to reproduce it?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## skeptik

Pun said:


> Posted this over on the dev thread before I saw this one existed. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> An interesting issue I found:
> 
> If I try to dial a number in the format "+1-789-555-1234", I hear a long (approx. 30 sec.) period of silence, then a busy signal. If I dial the same number in the format "1-789-555-1234" or "789-555-1234", the call goes through without a problem. It is the "+" at the beginning that seems to break it. No other rom I have used has had this problem. I just tried it on my brother's HTC TBolt running a pretty recent build of CM7, and "+1" numbers worked fine, so the issue is probably not global across the CM7 tree. It is a major issue for me because many of my non-editable facebook contacts are in the "+1" format. A quick Google search found me a thread where people were having a similar issue with Google Voice, but I do not use GVoice at all. Has anyone else seen this issue on this rom? If not, can someone else try to reproduce it?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Yup. I get that issue too. I've had to go through and change about a quarter of my contacts to remove the +.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Aroth said:


> Does anyone know exactly how gapps installs the apps you select? Does it download them directly from the market or are they part of the .zip and installed via the package installer?


You could have noticed that once you checkmark the applications in the installer, and click next, it opens the Market pages for each one, where you have to tap "Install" manually. After that, it downloads the applications from the market.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Pun said:


> If I try to dial a number in the format "+1-789-555-1234", I hear a long (approx. 30 sec.) period of silence, then a busy signal. If I dial the same number in the format "1-789-555-1234" or "789-555-1234", the call goes through without a problem. It is the "+" at the beginning that seems to break it. No other rom I have used has had this problem. I just tried it on my brother's HTC TBolt running a pretty recent build of CM7, and "+1" numbers worked fine, so the issue is probably not global across the CM7 tree. It is a major issue for me because many of my non-editable facebook contacts are in the "+1" format. A quick Google search found me a thread where people were having a similar issue with Google Voice, but I do not use GVoice at all. Has anyone else seen this issue on this rom? If not, can someone else try to reproduce it?


All my contacts, and I mean all, have their numbers in this form. I haven't had a single issue with it, but I'm on GSM.


----------



## Pun

Gasai Yuno said:


> All my contacts, and I mean all, have their numbers in this form. I haven't had a single issue with it, but I'm on GSM.


I am on CDMA. I wonder if the issue is related to the phone seeing "+1" numbers as "world" numbers and trying to do something different with them.


----------



## zaq1

"leobg said:


> I am having trouble with getting regular android VPN (PPTP) working - it always fails to authenticate, no matter how many times I tried and I am 100% sure I put the password right. I checked with aLogcat - it says MS-CHAP V2 authentication failure. On the VPN gateway side however, it seems client does not sent any password at all - it only supplies the login name. (Stock Android build works just fine). I remember having exactly same problems with earlier builds of CM for Moto Milestone 1 year ago. Anyone else tried to use the PPTP VPN?
> 
> OpenVPN doesn't work due to missing tun.ko kernel module. I got it to work fine after including the kernel module - you may want to include tun.ko to your build - I am attaching the module that works for me on both stock and current CM builds.


I've been looking for a working tun.ko for a while. Is it just me or did the file not get attached?


----------



## uschxc

Gasai Yuno said:


> You could have noticed that once you checkmark the applications in the installer, and click next, it opens the Market pages for each one, where you have to tap "Install" manually. After that, it downloads the applications from the market.


i've noticed that with probably the last 7 builds or so, if you use the gapps package and do the google restore, the apps used to download and install from the old market but they started using the new market i believe as each app's download and installation progress was noted in the notification bar which previously did not happen.

is there any way to repackage the gapps package to use the new market?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

uschxc said:


> each app's download and installation progress was noted in the notification bar which previously did not happen.


Was always like that for me, even with the old market.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

I just flashed the 8/17 nightly and immediately I have problems. So long as the phone is sleeping, its fine but as soon as I try to launch an app it decides to reboot. Has any one else had this problem with this build or is it likley something got corrupt during the download?

EDIT: Just checked the MD5 hash of the zip on my phone and it matched up perfectly.


----------



## Asphyx

Pun said:


> Posted this over on the dev thread before I saw this one existed. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> An interesting issue I found:
> 
> If I try to dial a number in the format "+1-789-555-1234", I hear a long (approx. 30 sec.) period of silence, then a busy signal. If I dial the same number in the format "1-789-555-1234" or "789-555-1234", the call goes through without a problem. It is the "+" at the beginning that seems to break it. No other rom I have used has had this problem. I just tried it on my brother's HTC TBolt running a pretty recent build of CM7, and "+1" numbers worked fine, so the issue is probably not global across the CM7 tree. It is a major issue for me because many of my non-editable facebook contacts are in the "+1" format. A quick Google search found me a thread where people were having a similar issue with Google Voice, but I do not use GVoice at all. Has anyone else seen this issue on this rom? If not, can someone else try to reproduce it?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


I remember seeing a switch for plus code support somewhere. Let me take a look and see if it is missing.



zaq1 said:


> I've been looking for a working tun.ko for a while. Is it just me or did the file not get attached?


Don't see a tun.ko anywhere not even in stock. If it is what I think it is we use the vpnclient.ko not tun.ko



Gasai Yuno said:


> Was always like that for me, even with the old market.


Yep I always used to see the arrow as well during download AND install....Thats nothing new.


----------



## steelersfan

My gps works fine with google maps; however, when it tries to get my location for fancy widget it only shows the state not the city. Also on google it says location unavailable. Is there a fix for this? I am on the 8-16 nightly.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

After revering to my 8/15 back up, since 8/16 causes random reboots, I can no longer get a 3G connection. Logcat: http://pastebin.com/Z7CwDxU8 Well I take that back, at first I could but then I switched to wifi- When I disabled wi-fi I tried the reboot trick to get my 3G working, but it always wanted to turn wifi on. I think I am going to SBF and try to flash the 8/15 build from scratch.


----------



## uschxc

can you remind me of the reboot fix? i know the del android folder, wipe cache, fix perms for unsticky settings, is there a different one for 3g not working? neither my wifi or 3g is working this morning and i don't want to reflash and redownload everything if i can avoid it.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

Most of what you said is not needed as far as I know. You never need to delete the android secure folder, if thats what your referring to, the fix permissions,at least in my case, did not fix the sticky issues. If it did for you, then stick with it but other wise its a waste of time. As for 3G not working after switching off wifi, which is what I was referring to,you have to reboot. However to fix the 3G and Wifi issue, I redid all my titanium backups to make sure everything was up to data,wipe data/cache and flashed the 8/16 build, then restore.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

So is it just me or did any one else have issues with 8/16 rebooting?


----------



## fatihx

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Most of what you said is not needed as far as I know. You never need to delete the android secure folder, if thats what your referring to, the fix permissions,at least in my case, did not fix the sticky issues. If it did for you, then stick with it but other wise its a waste of time. As for 3G not working after switching off wifi, which is what I was referring to,you have to reboot. However to fix the 3G and Wifi issue, I redid all my titanium backups to make sure everything was up to data,wipe data/cache and flashed the 8/16 build, then restore.


it bootlooping also for me. i use gsm simcard. i have tried boot up without simcard booting and it works, i believe there is a problem releated with gsm.


----------



## phrir1

"Xplorer4x4 said:


> So is it just me or did any one else have issues with 8/16 rebooting?


I just flashed over 8-3 build and wiped cache and all is working great so far....

PHRI

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Pun

Xplorer4x4 said:


> So is it just me or did any one else have issues with 8/16 rebooting?


I am running 8/16 with no rebooting issues. I flashed from 8/10 and cleared cache but not data.


----------



## the tourist

I'm not sure why, but on 8/13 my battery life seems to go back and forth between great and not so great. Just yesterday, I was using my phone a lot and last night when I put it on the charger I was at 47% after 23 hours. It only dropped a few % overnight the night before.

Today I wake up and I lost about 20% overnight with no use and data/wifi turned off. I didn't install anything new or change anything yesterday. cpu spy shows my device was mostly in deep sleep mode as well. Anyone else notice having awesome battery life for one charge and then not so great the next?

I guess I may try 8/16 today.


----------



## aceoyame

There shouldnt be any issues with GSM in 8/16. MIUI V5 is based on the radio related files from it and I am not having any issues. Unless they updated the RIL... I haven't changed my RIL at all just the Droid2WE-boot files.


----------



## idontlikepie

I have chosen to set an alternate picture as my lock screen. First, for some reason I'm only able to select an image using the gallery - if I try an browse to a file in a file manager, it says okay, but doesn't change the image. Maybe I'm just not using the right files type or size, so that one might be on me. When I do select an image in the gallery, it always has me crop it, which is fine, except for when i turn the phone on in landscape mode, where the image looks horribly stretched, rather than being rotated I'm not sure if this is specific to this ROM, or CM7 in general. Thoughts? Help?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

First, you definitely cannot use File Manager to choose the file for a wallpaper. It's the same for stock Blur, CM7, and MIUI.

Second, I haven't tried MIUI but CM7 doesn't rotate the lockscreen, so there's nothing to stretch, I guess...


----------



## idontlikepie

Well normally, no it wouldn't....but since we have phones with hardware keyboards, if you wake up the phone with it open, or even open it after you've woken the phone up, the phone goes into landscape mode, and lock screen image gets stretched.


----------



## Asphyx

There are settings for both portrait and landscape rows and columns....
try adjusting your stretch issues there.

Throwing the phone into landscape will stretch to a degree but I do not think it is related to the wallpaper unless the wall paper is sized exactly at portrait size and has to stretch it to fit in landscape.
Usually when you pick a wallpaper from a picture it crops the amount of pic it needs to span full in portrait and enough to span across all the screens on the desktop.
When you go into landscape it should have enough data to not have to stretch. My guess is that is not the case with the wallpaper you are using.


----------



## Pharrit

Ok, weird issue.. mayhaps not a bug, but a general bork.

I had to get a replacement phone due to the charger port not holding the pin, which made charging a gamble. So i get it, activate it, root it and install 8/16. When it loads up its in airplane mode and I cannot switch out of it. I checked the settings and my number and mied info doesn't show. So the phone doesn't see that its activated nor has a number attached to it. What am I to do?


----------



## idontlikepie

I don't think you are understanding the issue...this sin't with the regular screen wallpaper, this is with the LOCKSCREEN wallpaper, which is accessed through the CyanogenMod settings screen. You are able to customize your lockscreen, and one of the options is setting another wallpaper. This forces you to crop down a picture from the gallery to your exact screen dimensions, there is no scrolling or room for more image anywhere. My issue is that if I wake the phone up in landscape mode, or if i move the phone to landscape mode while still at the lock screen, the alternate wallpaper is shrunken in height and stretched wide, rather than just being rotated.



Pharrit said:


> Ok, weird issue.. mayhaps not a bug, but a general bork.
> 
> I had to get a replacement phone due to the charger port not holding the pin, which made charging a gamble. So i get it, activate it, root it and install 8/16. When it loads up its in airplane mode and I cannot switch out of it. I checked the settings and my number and mied info doesn't show. So the phone doesn't see that its activated nor has a number attached to it. What am I to do?


I had this same issue - check the version you are using. Somehow, I ended up with a version of the nightlies for the D2, not the D2G, and I have no idea how. Recheck the file you're using.


----------



## Asphyx

idontlikepie said:


> I don't think you are understanding the issue...this sin't with the regular screen wallpaper, this is with the LOCKSCREEN wallpaper, which is accessed through the CyanogenMod settings screen. You are able to customize your lockscreen, and one of the options is setting another wallpaper. This forces you to crop down a picture from the gallery to your exact screen dimensions, there is no scrolling or room for more image anywhere. My issue is that if I wake the phone up in landscape mode, or if i move the phone to landscape mode while still at the lock screen, the alternate wallpaper is shrunken in height and stretched wide, rather than just being rotated.
> 
> I had this same issue - check the version you are using. Somehow, I ended up with a version of the nightlies for the D2, not the D2G, and I have no idea how. Recheck the file you're using.


Did you set the wallpaper while you were in landscape mode?
If not then it set the crop to portrait not landscape and thats why it stretches. I just use the regular default walpaper for lock.


----------



## Pharrit

MOOF! I was the wrong file.. I dunno how I did that! Either way, i screwed up! Gonna run this bizz and get back to the goodness! Thanks Idontlikepie!


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Asphyx said:


> Did you set the wallpaper while you were in landscape mode?
> If not then it set the crop to portrait not landscape and thats why it stretches. I just use the regular default walpaper for lock.


I'm not sure how to explain this to you but he's right.
The lockscreen wallpaper selector *forces* you to crop the image at 854×480. Period. It doesn't matter if you crop while in landscape or portrait mode.


----------



## idontlikepie

Gasai Yuno said:


> I'm not sure how to explain this to you but he's right.
> The lockscreen wallpaper selector *forces* you to crop the image at 854×480. Period. It doesn't matter if you crop while in landscape or portrait mode.


Thank you, someone else understands the problem. I'm not sure if its just in this ROM, or if that's something that happens on other phones with hardware keyboards. Consequently, if I do try and crop the image while in landscape mode, it will only show correctly in landscape mode - When i flip it to portrait, it just stretches and shrinks it the opposite way.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

I wouldn't be surprised if this “bug” only manifested on phones with hardware keyboards, as with a “normal” phone you just can't get landscape for lockscreen.


----------



## idontlikepie

Gasai Yuno said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if this "bug" only manifested on phones with hardware keyboards, as with a "normal" phone you just can't get landscape for lockscreen.


I figured that might be the issue. It's not something that is killing me or anything. Just a bug I noticed and thought I'd bring to someones attention.


----------



## th0rax

I'm not sure if this bug has been reported yet, but there appears to be a problem with nationalized MDNs, when a national prefix is being called the droid 2 global on this build appears to just hang until you hang up or end the phone call, I would guess that the issue pertains to how the driver is sorta messed up for the droid 2 global, but is there a way that the MDN's could be stripped of the national prefix before called? (the 1 in front of the phone number). It is normally not a issue if just adding a number to your contacts list, but for example if Facebook sync's with your contacts by default Facebook will always add a national prefix to the phone number when syncing your contacts. I'm using the build version from 08-03..but I'm sure it's affecting all later builds.

EDIT:

And although it may be difficult to try and figure out what the problem is with this one, I am also unable to send MMS messages, probably because the handset is not authenticated by the MMSC. Am I just using the wrong network option in the network options?


----------



## fatihx

i have still bootloops wih 16-8. I had just sbfed but there is still problem. I use gsm network. so here what i noticed.phone bootloops because of gsm network and lockscreen. if i dont use lockscreen or use in flightmode then there is no bootloop. i had no problem until 14-8.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

th0rax said:


> I'm not sure if this bug has been reported yet, but there appears to be a problem with nationalized MDNs, when a national prefix is being called the droid 2 global on this build appears to just hang until you hang up or end the phone call, I would guess that the issue pertains to how the driver is sorta messed up for the droid 2 global, but is there a way that the MDN's could be stripped of the national prefix before called? (the 1 in front of the phone number). It is normally not a issue if just adding a number to your contacts list, but for example if Facebook sync's with your contacts by default Facebook will always add a national prefix to the phone number when syncing your contacts. I'm using the build version from 08-03..but I'm sure it's affecting all later builds.


I'm not sure what you are talking about, but all my contacts have their numbers stored in the full international format, starting with +. No issues whatsoever. 08-16.
On the other hand, numbers that don't start with a + should be treated as "local" and require international/long distance calling prefix.
F.ex.:
+8115385XXXX will dial a number in Rausu, Menashi-gun, Nemuro-shicho, Hokkaido (my home town).
8115385XXXX will dial 8115385XXXX as a local number resulting in "You have dialed a wrong number".
0108115385XXXX will, again, dial a number in Rausu, Menashi-gun, Nemuro-shicho, Hokkaido (010 is the international calling code).


----------



## fatihx

fatihx said:


> i have still bootloops wih 16-8. I had just sbfed but there is still problem. I use gsm network. so here what i noticed.phone bootloops because of gsm network and lockscreen. if i dont use lockscreen or use in flightmode then there is no bootloop. i had no problem until 14-8.


I tried my another simcard from vodafone and there is no more bootloop. but both of my simcard are umts, i actually dont use vodafone. so any idea ?


----------



## th0rax

Gasai Yuno said:


> I'm not sure what you are talking about, but all my contacts have their numbers stored in the full international format, starting with +. No issues whatsoever. 08-16.
> On the other hand, numbers that don't start with a + should be treated as "local" and require international/long distance calling prefix.
> F.ex.:
> +8115385XXXX will dial a number in Rausu, Menashi-gun, Nemuro-shicho, Hokkaido (my home town).
> 8115385XXXX will dial 8115385XXXX as a local number resulting in "You have dialed a wrong number".
> 0108115385XXXX will, again, dial a number in Rausu, Menashi-gun, Nemuro-shicho, Hokkaido (010 is the international calling code).


Interesting...I'm assuming you are on the Verizon network? Could you tell me which mobile network you have configured? Whenever I attempt to dial a nationalized phone number it never communicates with the network to switch over the call (1 = national number for USA) eg .15551112222 will not connect, however 5551112222 will connect because it doesn't contain the national 1 prefix for USA.

EDIT:

I just confirmed it isn't a issue with the prefix, it's a issue with +1, eg. +15551112222 will not connect. This is only really a problem with sync'd Facebook contacts because Facebook stores the MDNs with a + in front of it. It may simply just be because of the + symbol, either way it refuses to connect the call, I've never had that issue on my Droid 1 with the cyanogen mod so I think it may be a issue with the driver from Droid 2 being on the D2G..that is just assumption though..can anyone confirm similar behavior?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

No, I'm on Softbank when at home in Japan, and NWGSM when at work in Russia; both are GSM carriers.

The fact that the carrier doesn't accept + seems kind of weird to me. I haven't heard anything like that from people who use this phone with Intertelecom (a CDMA carrier in Ukraine).

Maybe this is why the phone has this "Assisted dialing" feature in the stock firmware?


----------



## idontlikepie

Just found another lockscreen related bug, the lockscreen controls do not remain "always on" in landscape mode when the option is selected. This works fine in portrait mode.


----------



## Mrwirez

I have found a few issues cm4d2g 08/30 [may have been discussed on older nightly]. Screen orientation and brightness can only be set under the "normal" settings. When I use CM settings for either the power control widget or notification power widget, I can't turn on or off the screen orientation and I can't turn the screen brightness up or down. Hmm...Anyone else?


----------

